# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  متجدد: دروس في شرح المنطق غاية في السهولة والوضوح.

## صفاء الدين العراقي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على خاتم النبيين والمرسلين سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.
أما بعد...
فقد بدأت أكتب شرحا ميسرا في علم المنطق على متن إيساغوجي للشيخ أثير الدين الأبهري رحمه الله.
وسأضع ما أكتبه على شكل فقرات صغيرة بحسب ما يتيسر لي كتابته ثم يكون المجال مفتوحا للمناقشة والمباحثة بعد كل فقرة.
فإذا فرغت من الدرس الأول جمعته في ملف وأضفت عليه المخططات وهكذا أفعل إلى النهاية.
راجيا من الإخوة أن يساعدوني على تذليل هذا العلم بمناقشاتهم وإضافاتهم.
والله أسأل أن يعيننا على الإتمام على خير إنه هو السميع العليم.

( الفقرة الأولى )


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مقدمة

المنطق: مسائل يبحث فيها عن أحوال التعريف والدليل.
وفائدته: صون الذهن عن الخطأ في أثناء صياغة التعريف أو الدليل.

بمعنى أن التعريف والدليل لا غنى عنهما للإنسان إذْ هما  الطريق للكشف عن أي  مجهول ذلك أنه تارة يجهل الإنسان معنى شيء من الأشياء  فيطلب العلم به وذلك  بتعريفه كأن يجهل ما هو الغاز أو الماس أو الفيزياء  أو الفقه أو المتواتر  أو المنطق فيقال له هو كذا وكذا فهذا الجواب يسمى  تعريفا لأنه يعَرِّفك  بالشيء الذي تجهله.

وتارة لا يجهل معنى شيء من الأشياء ولكن يريد أن يعرف أهو  صحيح أو لا كأن  يجهل هل أن الابتعاد عن الدين سبب لنهوض الأمة أو هل أن  الفاعل مرفوع أو هل  أن الله واحد أو هل أن لمس المرأة ينقض الوضوء فيطلب  ما يثبت له صحة تلك  القضايا وهذا هو الدليل وسمي دليلا لأنه يدلك ويرشدك  إلى المطلوب.

فعلم أنه تارة يواجه الإنسان مفردا يجهل معناه وتارة تواجهه قضية لا يعرف  صحتها.
 فالمجهول الأول يرتفع بالتعريف والثاني يرتفع بالدليل.

ثم إن التعريف والدليل كثيرا ما يتطرق إليهما الخطأ فلا  يحصل معهما الإنسان  على العلم فاحتيج إلى علم يبحث عن كيفية صياغة التعريف  والدليل بشكل صحيح  وتبيين الشروط اللازمة لذلك كي يتجنب الوقوع في الزلل  فلذا وضعوا علم  المنطق.

مثال: حينما تدرس المنطق فستعلم أن من مسائله هي: ( أن التعريف الصحيح للشيء  لا بد أن يكون مانعا من دخول غير المعرّف في التعريف ).
فإذا قيل لك ما الصلاة  ؟
 فقلت هي: عبادة ذات وضوء، فقد صار التعريف قاصرا وغير مانع لأن الطواف   بالبيت الحرام عبادة ذات وضوء أيضا مع أنها ليست من الصلاة فحصل الخلل وهو   دخول غير المعرف في التعريف أي دخول الطواف في تعريف الصلاة مما يسبب   للمخاطب الخطأ وهو أنه سيفهم أن الطواف صلاة مع أنها ليست كذلك لأن القصد   من التعريف هو جعله علامة على المعرّف يعرف به ما يدخل في التعريف وما لا   يدخل.

مثال آخر: حينما تدرس المنطق فستعلم أن من مسائله هي: ( أنه يشترط في الدليل  أن لا ينتقض ) أي لا توجد صورة ومثال يوجد فيها الدليل ولا يوجد معها  المدلول.

فإذا قال النصراني: إن عيسى إله والدليل عليه هو أنه خُلق من غير أب فدل على أنه ليس مثل البشر.
قلنا فيلزم على دليلك هذا أن يكون آدم إلها أيضا لأنه خلق  من غير أب بل ومن  غير أم ولا قائل بإلوهيته فدل على أن خلق الإنسان من غير  أب لا يدل على  إلوهيته.
فهنا أبطلنا الدليل ببيان تخلفه وهو المسمى بالنقض. 

وهنا نصل إلى نقطة مهمة وهي ما حاجتنا لدراسة المنطق؟
والجواب: إن الحاجة تكمن في وضع ضوابط علمية للتعريف والدليل تمنع الزلل فيهما.

فإن قيل: فإذا كانت حاجته بهذه الأهمية فلم استغن عنه السلف؟
والجواب: لاستقامة عقولهم وصحة فطرهم وهذا بخلاف من جاء  بعدهم فقد زاغت  كثير من العقول عن النهج السليم في التفكير، وذلك نظير  النحو فقد استغنى  الصحابة عن تدوينه لاستقامة ألسنتهم فلمّا تطرق الخلل  للنطق وضِع علم  النحو.

فإن قيل: فلم ذمه كثير من السلف؟
قلنا: لاختلاطه في بدايته بمسائل فلسفية مبنية على عقائد اليونان التي تخالف عقيدة المسلمين.

            فإن قيل: ولكنه أيضا بعد أن صفاه المسلمون واجه نقدا قويا من قبل بعض العلماء وألفوا كتبا في الرد على المنطق؟
قلنا: لم نجد عالما طعن في المنطق إلا وهو يعترف بأن بعض  مباحثه ومسائله هي  حق وإنما انتقد بعض أبحاثه ورأى أنها مجانبة للصواب  فحينئذ نقول لهم: لا  بأس ارفعوا المبحث الفلاني من المنطق وضعوا بدله  المبحث الذي ترونه صوابا  فكان ماذا!!.

والخلاصة هي أننا مع نقد المنطق اليوناني ولكننا لسنا مع  هدمه من أساسه بل  مع منطق إسلامي لا يستطيع أن ينقده حتى الكارهين له  لاستقامة أبحاثه  وتوافقها التام مع النقل والعقل.

فإن قيل: لا يوجد منطق إسلامي ومنطق يوناني المنطق هو المنطق وهو ضلال.
قلنا: قد عرفت في المقدمة أن أبحاث هذا العلم تدور حول  تصحيح الفكر في  التعريف والدليل فهل يخالف واع حاجتنا إلى مثل هذه الأبحاث  وهل يستغني عنها  أحد وهل تجد علما من العلوم يستغني عن التعاريف والأدلة  كل ما في الأمر أن  بعض الأبحاث غير مستقيمة عندك فارفعها وضع بدلا عنها  مبحثا مستقيما. 
فإذا تم هذا فحينئذ سيكون المنطق خادم العلوم كلها على وجه الحقيقة فتأمل يرحمك الله.

( مباحثات )

1- في ضوء ما قرأت أين تكمن أهمية المنطق؟
2- في ضوء ما مر عليك هل ترى أن الصواب في ترك دراسة هذا العلم؟ وهل ترى أن المناقشة المذكورة مقنعة؟
3- اذكر بعض التعاريف البديلة للمنطق وناقشها إذا أمكن؟

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الفقرة الثانية )

" التصور والتصديق "

قد علمتَ أن الإنسانَ تارةً يجهل مفردا لا يعرف معناه فيطلب تعريفا يشرحه له فيتصور حينئذ ذلك الشيء ويحصل له العلم به.
وتارة يجهل قضية لا يعرف صحتها فيطلب لها دليلا فيحصل له حينئذ التصديق بمضمونها والعلم بها. 
أي أنك تارة تجهل تصور شيء ما فتطلب تصوره بالتعريف.
وتارة تجهل صدق قضية ما فتطلب التصديق بها بواسطة الدليل.

فما هو التصور، وما هو التصديق؟
التصور هو: إدراك المفرد.
والتصديق هو: إدراك القضية.
والإدراك هو: العلم والمعرفة بالشيء.

مثال: إذا أدركت أن الصلاة عبادة ذات أقول وأفعال مفتتحة بالتكبير مختتمة بالتسليم فهذا تصور لأنك قد أدركت معنى   ( الصلاة ).

مثال: إذا أدركت وجزمت وحكمت في نفسك أن الله واحد فهذا تصديق لأنك أدركت صحة مضمون هذه القضية   ( الله واحد ).

مثال آخر: زيدٌ قائمٌ.
هنا إذا عرفتَ معنى زيد ما هو وهو شخص معين، وقائم ما هو وهو أنه واقف على رجليه فهذا يسمى تصوّرا.

فإذا حكمتَ بأن زيدا قائم أي صدقت بمضمون هذه القضية بأن علمت أن زيدا في الواقع هو  قائم فعلا فهذا يسمى تصديقا.
وكذا إذا حكمتَ بأن زيدا ليس بقائم أي كذبت بمضمون هذه القضية فهذا يسمونه في المنطق تصديقا أيضا.
فالتصديق إما أن يكون بالإثبات لمضمون القضية، أو بالنفي لمضمونها.

وبعبارة أخرى نقول: إن التصور هو إدراك المعنى، والتصديق هو إدراك الصدق أو الكذب.
فإدراكك لمعنى مفرد يسمى تصورا، وإدراكك لصدق محتوى قضية أو كذبها هو التصديق. 
فالتصديق هو إدراك وقوع مضمون القضية في الواقع أو إدراك عدم وقوعه.

فتلخص أن الإدراك ينقسم إلى قسمين:
1- تصور.
2- تصديق.
ومتى ما جهل الإنسان تصور شيء ما فيكون عنده مجهول تصوري ولكي يرفع هذا الجهل عن نفسه لا بد من معلوم تصوري وهو التعريف.
ومتى ما جهل الإنسان التصديق بقضية ما فيكون عنده مجهول تصديقي ولكي يرفع هذا الجهل عن نفسه لا بد من معلوم تصديقي وهو الدليل.

 ثم إن القضية وهي الجملة الخبرية لها ثلاثة أجزاء هي:
1- الموضوع.
2- المحمول.
3- النسبة.

مثال: زيد قائم.
فزيد هو الموضوع.
وقائم هو المحمول.
وثبوت المحمول للموضوع أي ثبوت القيام لزيد هو النسبة.

فالموضوع هو المسند إليه أي الذي يسند إليه شيء وهو هنا زيد لأنه أسند ونسب إليه القيام.
والمحمول هو المسند أي هو الشيء الذي يسند إلى الغير كالقيام فقد أسند إلى زيد.
وأما النسبة فهي الارتباط الحاصل بين المحمول والموضوع فهي ليست أمرا لفظيا  كما هو الحال في الموضوع والمحمول بل هي أمر عقلي لأنك حينما تقول: زيدٌ  قائمٌ يفهم العقل أنك تثبت القيام لزيد فالنسبة إذاً هي ثبوت المحمول  للموضوع، أو نفي ثبوت المحمول الموضوع.
لأن القضية قد تكون مثبتة وتسمى بالموجبة مثل زيد قائم وقد تكون منفية وتسمى بالسالبة مثل زيد ليس بقائم.

فإدراك زيد وفهم معناه تصور. 
وإدراك قائم وفهم معناه تصور.
وإدراك ثبوت القيام لزيد تصديق أي حكمك بأن زيدا قائم هو التصديق، فالتصديق إذاً هو الحكم.

فالتصور= إدراك المفرد ( موضوع أو محمول ).
والتصديق= إدراك النسبة ( أي النسبة بين الموضوع والمحمول).

وإليك بعض الأمثلة كي يرسخ المعنى لديك: 
الله أحدٌ.
هذه قضية موجبة فـ الله أي لفظ الجلالة موضوع، وأحد محمول.
فإدراك معنى الله تصور، وإدراك معنى أحد تصور وحكمك بثبوت الأحدية لله هو التصديق.

  محمد رسول الله.
هذه قضية موجبة فـ محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم موضوع، ورسول الله محمول.
فإدراك معنى محمد هو الموضوع وإدراك معنى رسول الله محمول وإدراكك اليقيني بثبوت الرسالة لسيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم تصديق.

ليس كمثله شيء.
المعنى ليس شيء مثل الله.
فهي قضية سالبة فـ شيء موضوع وكمثله محمول، وليس هنا أداة دالة على السلب والنفي.
فإدراك معنى شيء تصور، وإدراك معنى كمثله تصور، وإدراك معنى ليس تصور، وحكمك بأنه ليس شيء كمثله سبحانه تصديق. 

( مناقشات )

1- في ضوء ما مرّ عليك ما الفرق الواضح بين التصور والتصديق؟
2- هل يمكن أن يوجد التصديق بدون تصور ولم؟
3- كيف تميّز بين القضية الموجبة والقضية السالبة؟

( تمارين )

ميّز التصور من التصديق في الأمثلة التالية:
1- الإنسان.
2- غلام زيد.
3- الحمد لله رب العالمين.
4- إنما الأعمال بالنيات.

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الفقرة الثالثة )

 " أقسام الإدراك "

 الإدراك هو: وصول النفس إلى المعنى.
مثال: معرفتك وفهمك لمعنى الصلاة هو إدراك.
فتعقلك لأي معنى سواء أكان لمفرد كزيد، أو لجملة كـ قام زيد هو الإدراك أي سواء أكان المعنى المتعقل تصورا أو تصديقا.

والإدراك ينقسم إلى أربعة أقسام هي:
1- اليقين وهو: إدراك الشيء إدراكا جازما.
2- الظن وهو: إدراك الشيء إدراكا راجحا.
3- الشك وهو: إدراك الشيء إدراكا متساويا.
4- الوهم وهو: إدراك الشيء إدراكا مرجوحا.

مثال: ( زيد قائمٌ ) هذه قضية موجبة.
فإذا أدركت وحكمت في نفسك بشكل جازم بمضمون هذه القضية فهذا يقين.
وإذا كنت تجوز قيامه وعدم قيامه ولكن تجويزك للقيام هو الأقرب والأقوى  والراجح فهذا التجويز يسمى ظنا، وحينئذ الطرف الضعيف والمرجوح وهو عدم  قيامه يسمى وهما، وإذا تساوى عندك الأمران ولم ترجح شيئا فهذا يسمى شكا.

مثال: ( زيد ليس بقائم ) هذه قضية سالبة.
فإذا أدركت وحكمت في نفسك بشكل جازم بمضمون هذه القضية فهذا يقين.
وإذا كنت تجوز قيامه وعدم قيامه ولكن تجويزك لعدم القيام هو الأقرب والأقوى  والراجح فهذا التجويز يسمى ظنا، وحينئذ الطرف الضعيف والمرجوح وهو قيامه  يسمى وهما، وإذا تساوى عندك الأمران ولم ترجح شيئا فهذا يسمى شكا.

وإذا أردنا أن نقرب هذا الأقسام بذكر النسبة المئوية نجد أن:
اليقين = 100% .
والظن= 51 إلى 99 % .
والشك = 50% .
والوهم= 1 إلى 49 % .
وأما الصفر فيمثل الجهل وخلو الذهن.

مثال اليقين: إدراكك لمضمون ( لا إله إلا الله، محمد رسول الله ).
فنحن كمسلمين نحكم بصدق هاتين القضيتين بشكل جازم يقيني لا يقبل الشك إطلاقا.

ومثال الظن: أغلب قضايا الفقه يدركها الفقيه على وجه الظن نحو صلاة الوتر مستحبة.

ومثال الوهم: صلاة الوتر واجبة فالشخص إذا غلب على ظنه أن صلاة الوتر  مستحبة فهذا يعني أنه يجعل وجوبها مرجوحا فيكون الإدراك المتعلق بها وهما.

ومثال الشك: إذا استوى الأمران عند المجتهد ولم يستطع أن يرجح أحد الأمرين فإنه يتوقف في المسألة ويقول الله أعلم.

وهنا سؤال وهو أن التصديق إدراك النسبة بأي قسم من هذه الأقسام؟ 
الجواب هو : إدراك النسبة على وجه اليقين أو الظن.

فإذا حكمت مثلا بقيام زيد بصورة يقينية أو صورة ظنية فهذا تصديق.
وأما إذا أدركت النسبة على وجه الشك بتحققها أو على وجه الوهم وهو أضعف من الشك فليس من التصديق بل من التصور. 
لأنك إذا ترددت في نفسك في قيام زيد أو عدم قيامه في الواقع فلا تكون مصدقا بالنسبة لأنك لم تحكم بمضمونها كما هو واضح.

فتلخص أن التصديق هو: إدراك النسبة على وجه اليقين أو الظن.
وأن التصور هو: إدراك ليس فيه حكم.
سواء أدركت الموضوع فقط مثل زيد.
أو أدركت المحمول فقط مثل القيام.
أو أدركت نسبة المحمول إلى الموضوع مثل القيام لزيد على وجه الشك ومثله الوهم فهذا كله من أمثلة التصور.

فالتصديق لا يتعلق إلا بالنسبة.
وأما التصور فتارة يتعلق بالمفرد، وتارة يتعلق بالنسبة.

( مناقشات )

1- كيف تفرق بين الظن والوهم؟
2- إذا كان التصور قد يتعلق بالنسبة مثل التصديق فما الفرق بينهما في هذه الحالة؟
3- إذا قرأت معلومة في كتاب فارتبت منها ثم بعد 6 أشهر علمت أنها صحيحة فما الفرق بين الإدراك الأول والثاني؟

( تمارين )

 ما نوع إدراكك للقضايا الآتية:
1- الله نور السموات والأرض.
2- صلاة الجماعة فرض كفاية.
3- لمس المرأة ينقض الوضوء.
4- دراسة المنطق مفيدة.

----------


## مهداوي

ما شاء الله
متابعون

----------


## موسى عبد الله

بارك الله فيك على المجهود المبارك

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

> ما شاء الله
> متابعون


الحمد لله.

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

> بارك الله فيك على المجهود المبارك


وفيك الله بارك.

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الفقرة الرابعة )


" أقسام التصور والتصديق "

  قد علمتَ أن التصديق هو: إدراك النسبة على وجه اليقين أو الظن.
وأن التصوّر هو: ما ليس كذلك أي سواء أدركت مفردا أو نسبة على وجه الشك والوهم.
ونريد أن نبين هنا أن كلا منهما ينقسم إلى قسمين: ضروري، ونظري.

فالضروري: ما لا يحتاج إلى تفكر.
والنظري: ما يحتاج إلى تفكر.

مثال التصور الضروري: كل ما يدرك بالحواس الظاهرة وهي السمع والبصر والذوق  والشم واللمس كإدراك معنى الحرارة والبرودة والحلاوة والمرارة والخشونة  والنعومة وغيرها.

 وكذا ما يدرك بالحس الباطن أي ما نعلمه من أنفسنا من صفات وأحوال كعلم الإنسان بجوعه وشبعه وخوفه وفرحه وألمه ونحو ذلك. 
فلا نحتاج إلى فكر كي نتصور تلك المعاني أي أننا نستغني عن تعريفها.

ومثال التصور النظري إدراك معنى النبي والمبتدأ والقياس والمرسل وغيرها مما يحتاج إلى فكر وطلب تعريف يشرح لنا هذه الكلمات.

ومثال التصديق الضروري الواحد نصف الاثنين والنار حارقة والسماء فوقنا والأرض تحتنا فهذه لا تحتاج إلى دليل كي يثبت صحتها.

ومثال التصديق النظري: محمد رسول الله والأمر يدل على الوجوب والنهي يدل على التحريم فهذه تحتاج إلى دليل يثبت صحتها.

وبعبارة أخرى إن الضروري من التصور أن يجد الإنسان في نفسه تصورا ومعرفة بالشيء من غير حاجة إلى شخص يعرّفه به.
والضروري من التصديق أن يجد الإنسان في نفسه معرفة بصحة القضية أو عدم صحتها من غير حاجة لدليل.
أما النظري من التصور والتصديق فيحتاجان إلى فكر ونظر.

فالحاصل هو أربعة أقسام:
1- تصور ضروري.
2- تصور نظري.
3- تصديق ضروري.
4- تصديق نظري.
ويسمى الضروري بالبديهي أيضا.

ثم إن كون الشيء بديهيا لا يعني بالضرورة معرفة جميع الناس به لأنه قد يحول بينهم وبين معرفته سبب من الأسباب.

مثال: من فقد حاسة البصر - نسأل الله العافية - لا يتصور الألوان ولا يعرف  المرئيات فلا يعرف طلوع الشمس ولا إقبال الليل بينما يعرفها بالضرورة من  يملك حاسة البصر وكذا قل في فقد حاسة الذوق والشم وغيرهما.
ولذا قالوا: من فقد حسا فقد علما.

مثال: النصارى حينما يقولون إن الله ثلاثة: الأب والابن وروح القدس ولكنهم واحد في نفس الوقت.
فهذا مما يعلم بالضرورة وببداهة العقل استحالته ولكن قيام الشبهة في أذهانهم حال بينهم وبين إدراك البديهي.
فانتفاء الشبهة شرط في إدراك الضروري.

وبما تقدم نعلم أن البحث المنطقي إنما هو على التصور والتصديق النظريين لأنهما اللذان يحتاجان للتعريف والدليل.

وأبحاث المنطق قسمان: قسم في التصور، وقسم في التصديق.
ومبحث التعريف في القسم الأول، ومبحث الدليل في القسم الثاني.

( مناقشات )

  1- في ضوء ما تقدم ما هي أقسام التصور والتصدق وتعريفاتها؟
2- هل حصل وإن قامت في نفسك شبهة منعتك من معرفة ما هو بديهي ثم انكشف الأمر عنك ؟
3- إذا ذهبت إلى طبيب تصف له ألمك فأخذ يسألك ثم كشف عليك وعرف سبب المرض فما الفرق بين علمك بمرضك وألمك وعلم الطبيب به؟

( تمارين )

  عين الضروري من النظري في الأمثلة الآتية:
1- إدراك الجن.
2- إدراك الكهرباء.
3- إدراك الهواء.
4- الأرض تدور حول نفسها.
5- القرآن كلام الله.
6- الكل أكبر من الجزء.

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الفقرة الخامسة )

 " أقسام الدلالة "

 قد علمتَ أن أبحاثَ المنطقِ منحصرةٌ في قسمين: قسمٍ في التصورات، وقسمٍ في التصديقات.
 وقبل أن ندخلَ في مبحث التصوراتِ نحتاجُ إلى ذكر بعض الأمور المتعلقةِ باللفظ تعرف بمباحث الألفاظ وذلك لأن ذكر التعريف والدليل للناس يكون بواسطة ألفاظ فاحتجنا إلى ذكر تلك الأمور اللفظية تمهيدا لدراستنا مباحث التصورات والتصديقات.

 ومن هنا يجاب على سؤال يذكره البعض وهو لم ندرس مباحث الألفاظ في المنطق مع أنه يهتم بالمعاني لا بالألفاظ؟

 والجواب: لأن تلك الألفاظ هي الواسطة في نقل المعاني فاحتجنا إلى دراسة قليلة فيها تساعدنا على النقل الصحيح للمعنى.
  وسنذكر فيها مبحثين:
 الأول: أقسام الدلالة.
 الثاني: أقسام اللفظ.

 فالدلالة هي: فهم شيء من شيء آخر.
 مثال: إذا كنت في بيتك فسمعت طرقا على الباب فسوف ينتقل ذهنك مباشرة إلى أنه يوجد شخص عند الباب فتذهب لتخرج إليه.
 فهنا الطرقة أرشدتك إلى وجود شخص.
 فالطرقة تسمى دالا.
 ووجود شخص عند الباب يسمى مدلولا.
 والارتباط الحاصل بين الدال والمدلول هو الدلالة أي أن انتقال ذهنك من الطرقة إلى الشخص هو الدلالة.
 فليست الدلالة هي الدال أو المدلول بل هي النسبة والانتقال الذهني من الدال إلى المدلول.

 والدلالة تنقسم إلى قسمين:
 دلالة لفظية وهي: التي يكون الدال فيها لفظا.
 دلالة غير لفظية وهي: التي يكون الدال فيها غير لفظ.

 مثال اللفظية: لفظ زيد يدل على شخص معين، ولفظ نخلة يدل على الشجرة ذات التمر.
 فلفظ نخلة دال والشجرة ذات التمر مدلول، وفهم المعنى من هذا اللفظ هو الدلالة اللفظية.

 ومثال غير اللفظية: إذا نظرت إلى السماء فرأيت دخانا أسود فستعلم أنه توجد نار تشتعل في مكان ما.
 فالدخان دال والنار مدلول وانتقال ذهنك من الدخان إلى النار هو الدلالة.
 ولا شك أن الدخان ليس لفظا.

 وكل من الدلالة اللفظية وغير اللفظية ينقسمان إلى ثلاثة أقسام هي: ( وضعية- طبعية- عقلية )
 أولا: الدلالة الوضعية وهي: الدلالة الحاصلة من الوضع والاصطلاح أي جرى اتفاق على أن هذا الشيء قد وضع علامة على هذا الشيء فمتى أطلق فهم منه ذلك الشيء.

 مثال الدلالة اللفظية الوضعية: اللغات فكلها من باب الدلالة الوضعية فإذا نطقت بكلمة سيارة فهم السامع تلك الآلية المعروفة. 
 ولكل قوم لغتهم الخاصة بهم. 

 ومثال الدلالة غير اللفظية الوضعية: إشارات المرور فأنت إذا رأيت اللون الأحمر ستوقف سيارتك وإذا رأيت الأخضر سرت، وهذه دلالة وضعية لأن النظام الدولي قد اصطلح على جعل هذه الألوان دلالة على التوقف أو السير وهي ليست لفظا كما هو واضح.

  ثانيا: الدلالة الطبعية وهي: التي يكون منشأها طبع الإنسان أو عاداته.

 مثال الدلالة اللفظية الطبعية: لفظة أخ إذا توجعت من شيء كأن تمشي وتدوس على مسمار فتجد بغير شعور تقول أخ فتجد صديقك يفهم من هذه اللفظة مباشرة أنك تتألم.
 وهذه اللفظة لم توضع لتدل على الألم ولكن اعتاد كثير من الناس أن ينطقوا بها حين الشعور بالألم. 

 ومثال الدلالة غير اللفظية الطبعية: إذا رأيت شخصا اصفر وجهه فجأة فستعلم مباشرة أنه خائف من شيء ما وهذه دلالة طبعية لأن الإنسان بطبعه وبغير إرادته يصفر عند الخوف.

 ثالثا: الدلالة العقلية وهي: الدلالة التي تنشأ بسبب العقل وهي تكون محكومة بقواعد عقلية مثل أن الأثر يدل على المؤثر والفعل يدل على الفاعل فهي لا تنشأ من وضع الإنسان واصطلاحه ولا بسبب طبعه وعاداته بل بسبب اللزوم العقلي بين الدال والمدلول.

 مثال الدلالة اللفظية العقلية: دلالة اللفظ على اللافظ لأن اللفظ أثر فلا بد له من فاعل.
 فإذا سمعت نحنحة من خلف الجدار فأنت ستعلم بلا شك أنه هناك منحنح أي إنسان موجود لأن هذا الصوت يستحيل أن يوجد من غير شخص يقوم به. 

 ومثال الدلالة غير اللفظية العقلية: دلالة الدخان على النار لأن هذا أثر ومؤثر فالدخان أثر والنار مؤثر.

 والحاصل أن الدلالة ستة أقسام هي:
 1- الدلالة اللفظية الوضعية.
 2- الدلالة غير اللفظية الوضعية.
 3- الدلالة اللفظية الطبعية.
 4- الدلالة غير اللفظية الطبعية.
 5- الدلالة اللفظية العقلية.
 6- الدلالة غير اللفظية العقلية.

 بقي أن نقارن بين هذه الدلالات فنقول:
 الدلالة الوضعية منشأها الوضع والاصطلاح.
 والطبعية منشأها جبلة الإنسان أو عاداته ولا علاقة لها بالوضع.
 والعقلية منشأها الدليل العقلي.

 والوضعية تختلف من وضع إلى آخر لاختلاف الأوضاع واللغات.
 والطبعية قد تختلف باختلاف عادات الناس.
 والعقلية لا تختلف من قوم إلى آخرين.

 ( مناقشات )

 1- في ضوء ما تقدم كيف تفرِّقُ بين الدال والمدلول والدلالة؟
 2- ما الفرق بين الدلالات الثلاث: الوضعية والطبعية والعقلية؟ 
 3- من أي الدلالة تصنف قول الأعرابي حين سئل بما عرفت ربك فقال: الأثر يدل على المسير والبعرة تدل على البعير فسماء ذات أبراج وأرض ذات فجاج ألا تدل على العليم الخبير؟ 
 والبروج هي الكواكب العظيمة، والفجاج جمع فجٍّ وهي الطريق الواسع بين الجبلين.

 ( تمارين )

 عين نوع الدلالة في الأمثلة التالية ؟
 ( ارتفاع النبض على الحمى- صهيل الفرس على طلب الماء-  المحراب على جهة القبلة- الأنين على المرض- التثاؤب على النعاس- عقرب الساعة على الوقت- صوت المؤذن على دخول الوقت- جرس المدرسة على انتهاء الاستراحة - الله لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم على معناها ).

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الفقرة السادسة ) ( أقسام الدلالة اللفظية الوضعية ) قد علمتَ أن الدلالةَ تنقسم إلى ستة أقسام قد مرّ ذكرها، ثم إن الدلالةَ اللفظيةَ الوضعيةَ تنقسمُ بدورها إلى ثلاثة أقسام هي: 
1- مطابقة وهي: دلالة اللفظ على تمام ما وضع له.
2- تضمن وهي: دلالة اللفظ على جزء ما وضع له.
3- التزام وهي: دلالة اللفظ على الخارج عن معناه الموضوع له.

بمعنى أن اللفظ إذا وضع ليدل على معنى فدلالته على كل المعنى مطابقة وعلى بعض المعنى تضمن وعلى خارج عن المعنى الموضوع له ولكنه لازم له التزام.

مثال: لفظ الكتاب معناه هو مجموعة صحائف مكتوبة على أوراق، فدلالته على هذا المعنى بتمامه هو دلالة مطابقة.
ودلالته على جزء معناه مثل دلالة لفظ الكتاب على الورق فقط، أو على المكتوب فقط هو دلالة تضمن.
ودلالته على خارج عن معناه وتعريفه ولكن يوجد بينهما ارتباط والتزام مثل دلالة لفظ الكتاب على الكاتب الذي كتبه هو التزام.
فالكاتب ليس بداخل في تعريف معنى الكتاب، ولكن لا يمكن أن توجد تلك الصحائف المكتوبة بدون كاتب يكتبها فلذا سميت بدلالة التزام لأن الكتاب يستلزم وجود الكاتب.
مثال: الصلاة هي مجموعة من الأقوال والأفعال تفتح بالتكبير وتختتم بالتسليم.
فدلالة لفظ الصلاة على جميع هذه الأقوال والأفعال مطابقة.
وعلى بعضها كالركوع أو السجود أو التشهد تضمن.
وعلى المصلي والوضوء التزام.

فالملزوم هو الدال واللازم هو المدلول والنسبة بينهما التزام.
فلفظ الكتاب دال على الكاتب فيكون الكتاب ملزوما، والكاتب لازما والانتقال من الكتاب إلى الكاتب التزام.

ونقول: إذا نزل المطر فستبتل الأرض أي أن نزول المطر دال على ابتلال الأرض.
فالملزوم هو نزول المطر واللازم هو ابتلال الأرض.
والنسبة بينهما أي الربط والانتقال من الأول للثاني يسمى ( التزاما وملازمة ولزوما وتلازما ).

واللازم قسمان لازم أعم ولازم مساو. 
مثال الأعم: لزوم الزوجية للأربعة
فالزوجية - ومعناها قبول الانقسام على 2 بلا كسر - لازمة للأربعة لأنه كلما وجدت الأربعة وجدت الزوجية.
ولكنها ليست مختصة بالأربعة فهي لازمة للستة والثمانية والعشرة وغيرها.
فلذا يقال على الزوجية إنها لازم أعم لأنها توجد في الملزوم ( الأربعة ) وغيره.

ومثال المساوي: لزوم النهار لطلوع الشمس.
فكلما طلعت الشمس وجد النهار، وكلما وجد النهار كانت الشمس قد طلعت.
فهنا توجد ملازمة من الجانبين.

فإذا كان اللازم أعم فهنا قاعدتان:
1- كلما وجد الملزوم وجد اللازم.
2- وليس كلما وجد اللازم وجد الملزوم.
كما في الأربعة والزوجية فكلما وجدت الأربعة وجدت الزوجية.
وليس كلما وجدت الزوجية وجدت الأربعة إذْ قد توجد في غيرها كالثمانية.

وإذا كان اللازم مساويا فهنا قاعدتان أيضا.
1- كلما وجد الملزوم وجد اللازم.
2- وكلما وجد اللازم وجد الملزوم.
فكلما وجدت الشمس وجد النهار وكلما وجد النهار وجدت الشمس. 

( مناقشات ) 1- في ضوء ما تقدم عبر عن الفرق بين المطابقة والتضمن والالتزام بعبارة من عندك؟
2- ما الفرق بين الملزوم واللازم والملازمة؟ 
3- كيف تفرق بين اللازم والأعم واللازم المساوي؟


( تمارين ) أولا: بين نوع الدلالة اللفظية الوضعية في الأمثلة التالية؟
1- السيارة على محركها.
2- السقف على الجدران.
3- الدار على غرفه.
4- الحج على العبادة.
5- العقد على الإيجاب والقبول.

ثانيا: ما هو نوع اللازم في الأمثلة التالية من حيث العموم والمساواة ؟
1- الفردية للثلاثة.
2- الحرارة للنار.
3- السواد للغراب.
4- الحدوث للمخلوق.
والحدوث معناه أن يكون الشيء في زمن ما غير موجود ثم وجد بعد ذلك.

----------


## عبد العزيز الميمني

بارك الله فيك .

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

> بارك الله فيك .


وفيك بارك الله.

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الفقرة السابعة ) ( شرط الدلالة الالتزامية ) قد علمتَ أن الدلالة اللفظية الوضعية تنقسم إلى ثلاثة أقسام: مطابقة، وتضمن، والتزام.
ولدلالة الالتزام شرط رئيسي في المنطق هو أن يكون التلازم ذهنيا بين الملزوم واللازم.
لأن اللازم ثلاثة أقسام:
1- لازم ذهني فقط. ( معتبر ) 
2- لازم خارجي فقط. ( غير معتبر )
3- لازم ذهني وخارجي معا. ( معتبر )

فاللازم الذهني: ما كانت الملازمة بينه وبين الملزوم في التصور وعالم الذهن. 
واللازم الخارجي: ما كانت الملازمة بينه وبين الملزوم في الواقع الخارجي دون التصور الذهني.
واللازم الذهني والخارجي معا: ما كانت الملازمة بينه وبين الملزوم في التصور وفي الواقع الخارجي معا.

( فضابط اللازم الذهني فقط يتحقق في العدم والملكة أي في عدم الصفة ووجود تلك الصفة ) 
مثال: العمى فهو عدم البصر فهذا عدم، والبصر مَلَكَة أي وجود.
فمن تصور معنى العمى في عقله وهو ( عدم البصر ) فيلزم أن يحصل في ذهنه تصور البصر بلا شك لأن العمى معناه أن هنالك بصرا قد ذهب فصار أعمى - نسأل الله العافية - فحيث تصور الذهنُ العمى تصور معه البصر.
والعمى ملزوم والبصر لازم، وهذا التلازم في الذهن فقط وإلا فبينهما في الخارج تعاند وتنافي فكيف تصير العين عمياء ومبصرة بنفس الوقت هذا محال.
والقصد أن معنى العمى المطابق هو عدم تلك الحاسة ومعناه اللازم له هو البصر وهذا التلازم بين العمى والبصر تلازم في داخل العقل فقط وإلا فيستحيل اجتماعهما في خارج العقل في محل واحد.

مثال: الخرس وهو عدم النطق وملكته النطق.
فمتى تصور واستحضر شخص في عقله الخرس سيستحضر معه النطق لأنه عدم النطق.
والخرس ملزوم والنطق لازم والتلازم في الذهن فقط إذْ كيف يجتمع النطق وعدمه في محل واحد.

مثال: الجهل وهو عدم العلم وملكته العلم.
فمتى تصور شخص الجهل سيتصور معه العلم لأنه عدم العلم. 
والجهل ملزوم والعلم لازم والتلازم في الذهن فقط، إذْ كيف يجتمع الجهل بالشيء والعلم به في محل واحد في وقت واحد.
وهكذا ففي كل هذه الأمثلة يوجد تلازم بين العدم والملكة وهو تلازم داخل الذهن فقط ويستحيل وجوده في الخارج.

( وضابط اللازم الخارجي والذهني معا يتحقق في دلالة الفعل على الفاعل والمفعول ).
مثال: الضرب فهو فعل وهو يدل بلا شك على مَن صدر منه الضرب وهو الضارب وعلى من وقع عليه الضرب وهو المضروب لأن الضرب معناه وقوع شيء على شيء فالشيء الأول فاعل والشيء الثاني مفعول.
فإذا تصورت في ذهنك معنى الضرب استحضرت معه ضاربا ومضروبا فدلالة الضرب عليهما بالالتزام.
ونوع اللزوم هو لزوم ذهني وخارجي معا لأنه كما أنه في الذهن يوجد تلازم ففي خارج الذهن يوجد تلازم أيضا فهل تجد في الواقع ضربا يصدر من دون ضارب ومحل يقع عليه الضرب!!.

مثال: الخلق يدل على الخالق والمخلوق.
فإذا تصورت في ذهنك الخلق فستتصور معه الخالق والمخلوق.
وهذا التلازم في الذهن وفي الخارج أيضا.

مثال: الإكرام يدل على المكرِم والمكرَم.
فإذا تصورت الإكرام تصورت معه مكرِما ومكرَما.
وهكذا ففي كل هذا الأمثلة يوجد تلازم بين الملزوم واللازم في الذهن والخارج معا.

وهذان اللازمان أعني الذهني فقط والذهني والخارجي معا هما المعتبران في المنطق لأنه ينتقل الذهن فيهما بسهولة من الملزوم إلى اللازم وأما اللازم الخارجي فغير معتبر عندهم.

( وضابط اللازم الخارجي فقط يتحقق فيما يحتاج إلى دليل أو مشاهدة ).
مثال: الحدوث للعالم.
فثبوت الحدوث للعالم يفتقر إلى دليل.
فالعالم ملزوم والحادث لازم.
فهل إذا تصورت العالم  - وهو كل ما عدا الله سبحانه - في ذهنك تصورت معه الحدوث؟
الجواب: كلا لأن ثبوت الحدوث للعالم يفتقر إلى برهان عقلي يثبت ذلك فليس مجرد تصور العالم  كاف لتصور الحدوث معه.

مثال: الوحدانية للإله.
فثبوت الوحدانية له يحتاج إلى دليل.
فالإله ملزوم والوحدانية لازمة.
فهل إذا عرفت وتصورت الإله في ذهنك لزم أن تتصوره واحدا أحد؟ 
والجواب: كلا وإلا لما أشرك به أحد ولكان المشركون بمجرد أن يتصوروا معنى الإله في اللغة يحكمون بوحدانيته واستحالة التعدد.

مثال: السواد للغراب.
فثبوت السواد للغراب لازم له ولكن هذا اللزوم يحتاج إلى مشاهدات مسبقة فالناس رأوا أن كل غراب أسود فصاروا كلما ذكروا الغراب استحضروا السواد معه.
فالغراب ملزوم والسواد لازم.
ولو أن شخصا لم ير الغراب لأمكن أن يتصوره أبيض أو على لون آخر.
فلا توجد ملازمة عقلية بين الغراب والسواد وإنما شاء الله سبحانه أن يجعله أسود.

مثال: البياض للثلج.
فثبوت البياض للثلج يتوقف على المشاهدة.
ولو أن شخصا لم ير الثلج لأمكن أن يتصوره أسود أو على لون آخر.
فلا توجد ملازمة عقلية بين الثلج والبياض وإنما شاء الله سبحانه أن يجعله أبيض.
ففي كل هذه الأمثلة لا يوجد تلازم ذهني عقلي بل هو إما أن يفتقر إلى دليل وإما أن يكون بينهما توافق في العالم الخارجي مثل السواد والغراب ولا يوجد تلازم ذهني.

والخلاصة هي: أن المنطقيين يشترطون لقبول الدلالة الالتزامية وجود التلازم الذهني بين الملزوم واللازم فلذا لا يعتدون بالسواد للغراب ونحوه.

وهذا مجرد اصطلاح لهم قد لا تنفعنا مراعاته في العلوم الشرعية وغيرها فالأولى هو التعميم.
قال الشيخ السنوسي رحمه الله: وأما في فن الأصول أو في البيان فإنهم لا يشترطون في دلالة الالتزام أن يكون اللزوم ذهنيا بل مطلق اللزوم بأي وجه كان، وبذلك كثرت الفوائد التي يستنبطونها بدلالة الالتزام من ألفاظ القرآن والسنة وألفاظ أئمة المسلمين. اهـ شرح المختصر في فن المنطق مع حاشية الباجوري. مطبعة التقدم العلمية ص 37. 

( مناقشات ) 1- في ضوء ما تقدم كيف تفرق بين أنواع اللازم؟
2- كيف يدل العمى على البصر مع أنهما لا يجتمعان ؟  
3- ما هو الفرق بين المناطقة وغيرهم في دلالة الالتزام؟ 

( تمارين ) ما هو نوع اللازم في الأمثلة التالية :
1- الصمّ على السمع.
2- القتل على المقتول.
3- العسل على الشمع.
4- الطماطة على الحمرة.
5- الرمي على الرامي.

----------


## الحراشي

جزاك الله خيرا .
تبدى لي أن المنطق هو تأصيل للمفاهيم والقواعد التي يعمل بها العقل و التي أوجدها الله فيه . بارك الله فيك .
متابع ...

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

> جزاك الله خيرا .
> تبدى لي أن المنطق هو تأصيل للمفاهيم والقواعد التي يعمل بها العقل و التي أوجدها الله فيه . بارك الله فيك .
> متابع ...


وجزاك الله خيرا.
فعلا أخي ما فهمته صحيح الغرض الأصلي من المنطق هو تقرير وانتزاع للمفاهيم والقواعد التي يعمل بها العقل والتي أودعها الله في فطرة بني آدم.
فلما زاغ من زاغ عنها وكثر الغلط وحصل الشذوذ الفكري احتجنا إلى مدراسة ومذاكرة تلك القواعد ولذا قال من قال إن أكثر الناس منطقيون بالفطرة.
بارك الله فيك.
وأهلا بك.

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الفقرة الثامنة )

 " أقسام اللفظ "

 اللفظ هو: صوت مشتمل على بعض الأحرف.
مثل زيد فإنه صوت مسموع بالأذن ويشتمل على الزاي والياء والدال.

 وينقسم إلى مفرد ومركب.
فالمفرد: ما لا يدل جزئه على جزء معناه.
والمركب: ما يدل جزئه على جزء معناه.

 مثال: ( غلام زيد ) هذا لفظ مركب لأن معناه غلام تابع ومملوك لزيد، فلفظ ( غلام ) يدل على شطر هذا المعنى، ولفظ ( زيد ) يدل على الشطر الثاني فيكون مركبا لأنه قد دل جزء اللفظ على جزء المعنى.

 وأما لفظ غلام أو لفظ زيد فهو مفرد لأنه لا يدل جزء اللفظ على جزء المعنى، فمثلا لفظ زيد متكون من ( الزاي- والياء- والدال ) فهل الزاي مثلا تدل على يد زيد والياء تدل على رأسه والدال تدل على الباقي؟ 
الجواب: كلا فهذا اللفظ ( زيد ) كوحدة كاملة يدل على زيد وليست أجزائه تدل على جزء معناه.

 والمركب متى ما صار علما صار مفردا.
فعبد الله يراد به اسما لشخص هو مفرد لأنه لا يدل جزء اللفظ حينئذ على جزء المعنى.
أما إذا أريد به غير العلمية كقوله تعالى: ( قال: إني عبد الله) فهو مركب.

 وهكذا أصول الفقه، ومصطلح الحديث، وأصول الدين إذا أريد بها أسماء علوم مخصوصة فهي مفردة وهي في الأصل مركبة من كلمتين. 

 والمفرد ينقسم إلى ثلاثة أقسام هي:
1- كلمة وهي تسمى بالفعل عند النحاة مثل ضرب.
2- اسم وهو الاسم عند النحاة مثل زيد.
3- أداة وهو الحرف عند النحاة مثل في.
فالمناطقة يسمون الفعل كلمة ويسمون الحرف أداة.

 والمركب ينقسم إلى قسمين:
1- مركب ناقص وهو: ما لا يحسن السكوت عليه.
مثل غلام زيدٍ، وشجرة جميلة.
لأن من قال غلام زيد وسكت لم يذكر كلاما مفيدا لأنه موضوع ولا محمول له.

 2- مركب تام وهو: ما يحسن السكوت عليه. 
مثل زيد قائم، وقام زيد.

 والمركب التام قسمان:
أ- خبر وهو: كلام يحتمل الصدق والكذب.
ب- إنشاء وهو: كلام لا يحتمل الصدق والكذب.

 مثال: قامَ زيدٌ فهذا الكلام يسمى خبرا لأنه يحتمل الصدق والكذب لأنك إما أن تكون صادقا فيما قلته ويكون زيد قد قام فعلا، أو تكون كاذبا ويكون زيد لم يقم.

 مثال: إذا قلتَ لشخص قمْ فهذا كلام مركب من فعل وفاعل مستتر تقديره أنت و يسمى إنشاءً وهو لا يحتمل الصدق والكذب لأنه طلب، وهو ليس فيه صدق أو كذب؛ فلا يصح أن يقال لك: صدقت أو كذبت لأنك لم تخبر عن حدوث شيء بل أنت تنشأ أمرا وطلبا لشيء تريده فلا معنى للصدق والكذب، بل إما أن تطاع ويقوم الشخص الذي تخاطبه أو تعصى ولا يقوم من مكانه.

 فإذا علم هذا فالتصديق هو: إدراك النسبة التامة الخبرية على وجه اليقين أو الظن.
وكل إدراك عدا هذا فهو من التصور، وحينئذ يكون للتصور عدة مصاديق هي:
1- إدراك المفرد مثل زيد، وضرب، وفي.
2- إدراك المركب الناقص مثل غلام زيد.
3- إدراك المركب التام الإنشائي مثل قم لأن الإنشاء لا يتعلق به إخبار عن الواقع وبالتالي يحكم بوقوعه أو عدم وقوعه فلا يتعلق به سوى تصور المعنى دون التصديق.
4- إدراك النسبة التامة، أي مجرد تصور معنى الجملة الخبرية فقط.
5- إدراك النسبة التامة على وجه الشك.
6- إدراك النسبة التامة على وجه الوهم.
وباختصار التصور إدراك بلا حكم.
وقد مرت أمثلة التصور مرارا.

 ( مناقشات )

 1- في ضوء ما تقدم ما الفارق بين أصول الفقه في حال العلمية وفي غير العلمية؟
2- لم كان المركب الناقص لا يحسن السكوت عليه؟     
3- لم كانَ إدراك الإنشاء تصورا لا تصديقا؟  

 ( تمارين )

 أولا: ميّز بين المفرد والمركب فيما يلي:
( المسجد الحرام- المدينة المنورة- محمد المختار- تصديق- تصور ).

 ثانيا: ميّز بين المركب الناقص والمركب التام خبرا أو إنشاءً  فيما يلي:
( اتقوا الله - لا تقربوا الزنا- أقيموا الصلاة- الله أكبر- لا إله إلا الله- يوم القيامة ).

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الفقرة التاسعة ) " الجزئي والكلي " قد علمتَ أن اللفظَ إما مفردٌ وإمّا مركبٌ، ثم إن اللفظ المفرد ينقسم بحسب معناه إلى قسمين:
أولا: كليّ.
ثانيا: جزئيّ.

فالكلي هو: الذي لا يمنع تصور مفهومه من وقوع الشِركة فيه.
مثال: رجل، إذا تصورت مفهومه أي معناه في عقلك وهو الذكر البالغ فستجده ينطبق على كثيرين مثل زيد وعمرو وبكر وغيرهم، فمعناه ومفهومه لا يمنع الشركة فيه أي الاشتراك بل يشمل كثيرين.

مثال: الصلاة، إذا تصورت مفهومها ومعناها في عقلك وهو عبادة ذات أقول وأفعال مفتتحة بالتكبير مختتمة بالتسليم فستجد أنها تتناول كل صلاة ولا تختص بصلاة واحدة فمعنى الصلاة لا يمنع الشركة.

مثال: كتاب، إذا تصورت مفهومه ومعناه في عقلك وهو صحائف مكتوبة فستجد أنه يشمل كل كتاب ولا يقتضي الحصر بكتاب واحدـ فمفهوم هذا اللفظ لا يمنع الشركة والتعدد.

وأما الجزئي فهو: الذي يمنع تصور مفهومه من وقوع الشركة فيه.
 مثال: زيد، إذا تصورت مفهومه ومعناه في عقلك وهو إنسان معين فيستحيل حينئذ أن يصدق وينطبق على أكثر من واحد لأن مفهومه يأبى الشركة فيه فهو لا يدل إلا على واحد.

مثال: هذه الصلاة، إذا تصورت مفهومها في عقلك وهي صلاة معينة مشخصة فيستحيل حينئذ أن تنطبق على غير تلك الصلاة.

مثال: هذا الكتاب، إذا تصورت مفهومه في ذهنك وهو كتاب مشخص مشار إليه فيستحيل حينئذ أن يقبل الشركة بل لا يدل إلا على كتاب واحد بعينه.

ثم إن الكلي يشمل ما له كثرة حقيقية في الخارج وما ليس كذلك.
فمثال ما له كثرة ما تقدم من الرجل والصلاة والكتاب.
ومثال ما ليس له كثرة كشمس فإن معناها كوكب مشتعل مضيء، فهذا المعنى ليس فيه قيد يمنعه من قبول الشركة، فكل كوكب مشتعل مضيء هو شمس.

فإن قلت ولكن لا توجد سوى شمس واحدة فكيف تكون كلية؟
قلنا: لأن معناها ومفهومها غير منحصر فهو عام قابل للشمول لكثيرين، أي أننا لا ننظر إلى الواقع بل ننظر إلى نفس المعنى المتصور في العقل فإن كان عاما يشمل كثره فنعتبره عاما ولا ننظر للواقع لأن المصحح لكونه كليا أو جزئيا هو المفهوم الذهني وليس الواقع الخارجي.
ولهذا فقد اكتشف العلم الحديث وجود كواكب مشتعلة مضيئة غير شمسنا هذه فسموها شموسا، ولو فرضنا أنه ليس في الكون إلا شمسنا لكانت كلية أيضا، وكذا قل مثل هذا على القمر.
مثال: الغول: هذا لفظ لمعنى خيالي لا وجود له في الواقع ويعنون به حيوانا مخيفا بهيئة أسطورية لا واقع له.
فهذا المعنى كلي أيضا وإن لم يوجد له أي فرد في الواقع لأن المصحح للكلية هو المفهوم بغض النظر عن الواقع.
وبعبارة أخرى إن الكلي هو ذلك المفهوم الذي لا يمنع انطباقه على كثيرين ولو بالفرض، أي بافتراض أن له أفرادا متعددة.

فتلخص أن المفهوم الذهني تارة يصدق على كثيرين وتارة لا يصدق إلا على واحد فما يصدق على كثيرين هو كلي، وما لا يصدق إلا على واحد هو جزئي.

ثم إن المعنى الذهني يسمى مفهوما وما ينطبق عليه ذلك المعنى في الخارج يسمى مصداقا.
فمعنى الرجل وهو الذكر البالغ يسمى مفهوما، وما ينطبق عليه هذا المفهوم في الخارج من زيد وعمرو وبكر وغيرهم يسمى مصداقا وأفرادا.

ومعنى القلم وهو آلة الكتابة يسمى مفهوما وما ينطبق عليه هذا المعنى من الأقلام المحسوسة يسمى مصداقا وأفرادا.

 ومعنى زيد في الذهن وهو إنسان معين مشخص يسمى مفهوما، والشخص الخارجي الحقيقي يسمى مصداقا. 
وعلى هذا فقس.

( مناقشات ) 1- في ضوء ما تقدم كيف تفرق بين الكلي والجزئي عبّر عن ذلك بعبارة من عندك؟
2- ما الفراق بين المفهوم والمصداق؟  
3- كيف يكون الغول كليا مع أنه شيء خيالي لا حقيقة له؟ 

( تمارين ) ميّز بين الكلي والجزئي فيما يلي:
( مكة- بغداد - محمد- صيام- رسل- الكعبة - سعيد علما- سعيد وصفا- المؤمنون- بيت ).

----------


## أبو أسامة الدومي

جزيت خيرًا على هذا الشرح الميسر، وبارك في جهودك
هل يمكن أن تدلني على شرح ميسر لكتاب (محك النظر) للغزالي، أو كتاب آخر يتناول مباحثه نفسها بطريقة أسهل وأيسر؟؟

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

> جزيت خيرًا على هذا الشرح الميسر، وبارك في جهودك
> هل يمكن أن تدلني على شرح ميسر لكتاب (محك النظر) للغزالي، أو كتاب آخر يتناول مباحثه نفسها بطريقة أسهل وأيسر؟؟


وفيك الله بارك.
في الحقيقة لا أعلم عن وجود أي شرح لمحك النظر.
وكي تفهم خلاصة ما في الكتاب يمكن الاستعانة بشرح الشمسية مع حواشيها.
مع التقدير.

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

نهاية الدرس الأول.
وقد اشتمل على المخططات.
وخلاصة الفقرات.
وشرح عبارة المتن.
في المرفقات.

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الفقرة العاشرة )

" الماهية "

 إذا نظرت إلى الواقع فستجد أشياء كثيرة تتمايز فيما بينها كالإنسان والفرس  والكلب والشجر والحجر والذهب والفضة والماء والتراب والنار وغيرها، فكلها  لها وجود خاص بها ومعان تستقل بها.

فحينئذ يرد سؤال إلى الذهن وهو بأي شيء صار الإنسان إنسانا والفرس فرسا والماء ماء وهكذا؟
بعبارة أخرى ما هي الأشياء التي إذا وجدت وجد الإنسان والفرس والماء وغيرها؟

 فإذا نظرنا إلى أفراد الإنسان مثلا كزيد وعمرو وبكر فنجد لكل واحد منهم  أوصافا خاصة به كالعمر والشكل واللون والطول والوزن والعلم والجهل والكرم  والشجاعة وغيرها.
ولهم أيضا أوصاف مشتركة تجمعهم في الإنسانية فزيد إنسان وعمرو إنسان وبكر إنسان مع اختلاف الصفات التي تميز كل واحد من هؤلاء.

فهنا نطرح هذا السؤال لم كان زيد وعمرو وبكر من أفراد الإنسان؟
أي بم صار هؤلاء الأفراد من فئة الإنسان ولم يصيروا من فئة أخرى؟

والجواب هو: لوجود أوصاف مشتركه فيما بينهم جعلتهم ينتمون إلى هذه الفئة دون غيرها.
فهذه الأوصاف التي إذا وجدت وجد الشيء نسمها بالماهية.
فالإنسان له ماهية أي حقيقة خاصة به وكذا الفرس والكلب والشجر والذهب والماء وغيرها.

فإذا أردنا أن نعرف الماهية نقول هي: ما به يكون الشيء نفسه.
فبها صار الإنسان إنسانا والفرس  فرسا والشجر شجرا وهكذا.
فعلمنا من ذلك أن للموجودات ماهيات وحقائق خاصة بها لولاها لما كان ذلك الشيء نفسه 

مثال: الإنسان ماهيته وحقيقته هي: حيوان ناطق، فمجوع الحيوانية مع الناطقية  تجعل الشيء إنسانا ولا تجعله فرسا أو شجرا أو ذهبا أو غيرها.
فالحيوانية والناطقية بها صار زيد إنسانا.

مثال: الفرس ماهيته وحقيقته هي: حيوان صاهل، فمجموع هذين الوصفين هو الذي يجعل الشيء فرسا لا شيئا آخر.

مثال: الخمر ماهيتها وحقيقتها هي: شراب مسكر، فمجموع هذين الوصفين هو الذي جعل الشيء خمرا ولم يجعله ماء أو عسلا أو شيئا آخر.

وإذا أردنا أن نسلط الضوء على الماهيات ونحلل صفاتها نجد الآتي:
أولا: تكون أوصافا مشتركة بين جميع الأفراد.
فالحيوانية والناطقية مشتركة بين زيد وعمرو وبكر وغيرهم.

فلا يصح إذاً أن تشتمل الماهية على أوصاف خاصة ببعض الأفراد، لأنها حينئذ  لن تكون ماهية وحقيقة كل الأفراد بل ستمثل تعريفا قاصرا على البعض.

مثل أن نقول في بيان ماهية الإنسان هو: حيوان ناطق ذكي جدا، فهذا لن يشمل  الإنسان البليد، أو تقول هو حيوان ناطق ذو طول كذا، أو لون كذا أو يحب  الخير أو غيرها من الأوصاف التي لا تشمل كل الأفراد.  
والخلاصة هي أن الماهية لا تبين صفات زيد أو عمرو بل تبين القدر المشترك المنطبق على جميع الأفراد.

ثانيا: تكون ذات أوصاف أساسية بها يكون الشيء نفسه.
أي أننا حينما نريد أن نبين ماهية شيء ما فلا نختار أي وصف مشترك بين  الأفراد بل نختار أوصافا معينة فقط وهي تلك الصفات التي بها يكون الشيء  نفسه.

مثال: إذا أردنا أن نجمع أوصاف الإنسان الخاصة به نجد منها: الضحك، انتصاب القامة، النطق باللسان التفكير.

ولكن هذه الأوصاف ليست على درجة واحدة في القوة ولا نقدر أن نقول أن جميع  هذه الصفات هي التي تشكل حقيقة الإنسان بحيث لو فرضنا أن الله سبحانه  وتعالى لم يهبه كل هذه الصفات لما كان إنسانا، فلو قدر أن الإنسان غير  ضاحك، أو غير منتصب القامة فهل سيكون من فئة وحقيقة أخرى أو يبقى إنسانا  ولا يضر ذهاب تلك الصفات في إنسانيته؟

الجواب: لا تضر في إنسانيته ويمكن أن نتعقله إنسانا وهو غير ضاحك أو غير منتصب القامة.
بل الصفة الأساسية الجوهرية التي لها مدخل في حصول حقيقة الإنسان هو التفكير دون ما ذكرنا من صفات.

والخلاصة هي أننا لا نكتفي في تبيين الماهية باختيار أوصاف مختصة بحقيقة  وفئة معينة دون غيرها، فهذا القدر غير كاف في التحصل على الماهية بل لا بد  من وضع اليد على الصفة الجوهرية الأساسية وهي تلك الصفة التي لو فرضناها ذهبت وفقدت من الشيء لم يكن هو نفسه بل سينتمي إلى حقيقة أخرى لا محالة.

ثالثا: تكون تلك الصفات الجوهرية بعضها أعم منه وبعضها مساو له.
أي تحتوي الماهية في تركيبها على وصف أعم، ووصف مساو للشيء، فالوصف الأول  هو القدر الجامع بين هذه الحقيقية التي نحن بصدد تعريفها وبين غيرها من  الحقائق، والوصف الثاني يمثل الوصف الخاص بتلك الحقيقة الذي يفصل تلك  الحقيقة عن غيرها.

مثال: الإنسان هو حيوان ناطق.
فالحيوان هو: جسم نام حساس متحرك بالإرادة، فهذا وصف عام لأنه يشمل الإنسان  وغير الإنسان كالفرس والكلب والأسد وغيرها فكلها أجسام نامية حساسة تتحرك  بإرادتها.
والناطق هو المفكر أي له قوة التفكير، فهذا وصف خاص بالإنسان ومساو له به  فصلنا الإنسان عن بقية الحيوانات لأنها لا يوجد حيوان مفكر ذو عقل سوى  الإنسان.

مثال: الخمر شراب مسكر.
فالشراب وصف عام يشمل الخمر وغيرها كالماء والعسل.
والمسكر وهو المذهب للعقل وصف خاص بالخمر، به تحصلنا على حقيقة الخمر لأنه به فصلنا وميزنا الخمر عن غيرها من الأشربة.

فذلك الوصف العام هو الِجنْس.
وذلك الوصف الخاص هو الفَصْل.

فالجنس هو: وصف جوهري عام.
والفصل هو: وصف جوهري خاص.
ونقصد بالجوهري هو ما بيناه من قبل وهو أن يكون وصفا أساسيا به يتحقق الشيء ولو تصورنا زواله من الشيء فستتغير حقيقته وينتمي إلى فئة أخرى.
فالماهية= الجنس+ الفصل.

( مناقشات )

 1- في ضوء ما تقدم ما هي الماهية ؟
2- ما هي شروط الماهية؟
3- لمَ  لا نعد الضحك من ماهية الإنسان؟

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الفقرة الحادية عشر) " الذاتي والعرضي " قد علمتَ أن الماهية هي: ما به يكون الشيء نفسه، ولكي نحصل على ماهية الشيء لا بد من معرفة الأوصاف الجوهرية الأساسية التي بها يتحقق الشيء.
فتلك الأوصاف الجوهرية تسمى بالذاتيات، وبقية الأوصاف غير الذاتية تسمى بالعرَضيات.

فالذاتي هو: الوصف الأساسي الذي لو فقد فقدت الماهية.
والعرضي هو: الوصف الثانوي الذي لو فقد لم تفقد الماهية. 
فلا تحقق للماهية بدون الذاتي.

ولكن يبقى السؤال المهم كيف نفرق بين الوصف الأساسي، وغير الأساسي؟
وقد أجابوا عن ذلك بأن الذاتي لا يمكن تصور الشيء بدونه.
والعرضي يمكن تصور الشيء بدونه.

مثال: الإنسان لا يمكن تصوره إلا بالحيوانية والناطقية فيكونان وصفين ذاتيين.
فلا يمكن أن نتصوره وهو غير حيوان أي غير جسم حي فحينئذ يكون ماذا هل هو صوت أو رائحة تشم أو لون يقوم بجسم، وكذا لا يمكن تصوره بدون أن يكون مفكرا عاقلا لأنه سينتمي إلى حقيقة وفئة أخرى.

بينما يمكن تصور الإنسان في الذهن من دون أن يخطر على ذهنك أنه ضاحك، أو منتصب القامة.
لأن ماهية الإنسان لا تتصور إلا بالذاتي، بينما العرضي لا دخل له في ذلك التصور.
فمع كون التفكير والضحك لازمين للإنسان لا ينفكان عنه في الواقع الخارجي، إلا أنهم قالوا إن الذهن يفرق بين النطق فيجعله وصفا ذاتيا لا يتعقل الإنسان بدونه، ويجعل الضحك وصفا عرضيا لأنه يتأتى تعقل الإنسان في الذهن بدون تعقل كونه ضاحكا.

مثال: الأربعة هي وحدات حاصلة من ضم 1+1+1+1. 
فحينئذ لا يتأتى تعقل الأربعة دون تعقل تلك الوحدات المضاف بعضها إلى بعض فتكون ذاتية جوهرية أساسية وبالتالي تكون جزء من ماهية الأربعة.

بينما يمكن تعقل الأربعة بدون أن يخطر على الذهن أنها زوج.
فمع كون الأربعة لازمة لزوما ذهنيا وخارجيا للأربعة إلا أنها تعتبر صفة عرضية ثانوية خارجة عن ماهية الأربعة.

فتلخص من ذلك أن الماهية تضم مجموعة من الذاتيات، فما كان جزء من الماهية فهو ذاتي، وما خرج عن الماهية فهو عرضي.

( تعقيب ) إن التفرقة بين الذاتي والعرضي ليست بالمفيدة لطالب العم في العلوم الشرعية وغيرها، بل عليه أن يركز في استخراج الأوصاف الخاصة بالشيء لكي يحصل له التمييز بينها وبين غيرها من الحقائق.

أما إشغال الذهن بالتفريق بين الشيء اللازم والذاتي فعقيم فإن القصد هو حصول المعرفة والتمييز بين الأشياء والمصطلحات وهو حاصل بغير هذه التفرقة.
هذا مع اعتراف حذاق المناطقة بعسر التفرقة بين الذاتي واللازم الذهني الخارجي معا.

وتعقب كثير من العلماء المناطقة في هذه التفرقة وقالوا:
إنها لا دليل عليها وليس عندكم مقياس سليم للتفرقة بينهما.

وما يتصوره بعض الأذهان على أنه ذاتي يمكن أن يتصوره غيره على أنه عرضي، وأدل دليل على ذلك كثرة الاختلافات في التعاريف بل حتى في تعريف الإنسان بأنه حيوان ناطق لم يسلم من اعتراضات المناطقة أنفسهم دع عنك غيرهم.

ثم إن حقائق الأشياء الخارجية لا تكون تبعا لتصوراتنا الذهنية إن تصورناها كذا، كانت في الواقع كذا بل لها وجود مستقل عن إدراكنا وتصورنا لها.

وأقوى من تعقبهم في ذلك هو الإمام شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله.


( مناقشات ) 1- في ضوء ما تقدم كيف تفرق بين الذاتي والعرضي عند المناطقة؟
2- من أين جاء عسر التفرقة بين الذاتي والعرض اللازم عند المناطقة؟   
3- ما هو رأيك في الخلاف الدائر بين مثبتي الذاتيات ونفاتها؟

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الفقرة الثانية عشر )

( أنواع الذاتي )

 قد علمتَ أن الذاتي هو الوصف الجوهري للماهية، ولا تتحقق الماهية بدون ذاتياتها، وهذه الذاتيات ثلاثة هي: 
أولا: الجنس.
ثانيا: الفصل. 
ثالثا: النوع.

 فالجنس هو: جزء الماهية الأعم منها.
ومعنى كونه أعم من الماهية أنه يصدق عليها وعلى غيرها من الماهيات والحقائق.
 
مثال: الحيوان بالنسبة للإنسان.
هو ذاتي له لا قيام للإنسان بدون الحيوانية. 
والحيوانية كما تحمل على الإنسان تحمل على غيره من الماهيات.

 نقول: الإنسان حيوان، فهنا حملنا الحيوانية على الإنسان. 
ونقول الفرس حيوان، والحمار حيوان، والكلب حيوان وغيرها، فهنا حملنا الحيوانية على غير ماهية الإنسان. 
فالحيوان  جنس لأنه يحمل على ماهيات مختلفة كالإنسان والفرس والحمار والكلب والأسد  والفيل والنسر والصقر والسمك والتمساح فهو لذلك أعم من الإنسان لأنه كما أن  الإنسان جسم نام حساس متحرك بالإرادة، فكذلك بقية الحيوانات. 

مثال: المعدن بالنسبة للذهب. 
هو ذاتي له لا قيام للذهب بدون المعدنية.
 والمعدنية كما تحمل على الذهب تحمل على غيره من بقية المعادن.

 نقول: الذهب معدن، فهنا حملنا المعدنية على الذهب.
ونقول: الفضة معدن، والرصاص معدن، والحديد معدن وغيرها، فهنا حملنا المعدنية على غير ماهية الذهب. 
فالمعدن جنس لأنه يحمل على ماهيات مختلفة كالذهب والفضة والرصاص والحديد والنحاس فهو لذلك أعم من الذهب.

مثال: النبات بالنسبة للقمح. هو ذاتي له لا قيام للقمح بدون النباتية. والنباتية كما تحمل على القمح تحمل على غيره.
 
نقول: القمح نبات، فهنا حملنا النباتية على القمح.
 ونقول: الشعير نبات، والرز نبات، والبرسيم نبات، والذرة نبات، فهنا حملنا النباتية على غر ماهية القمح.
فالنبات جنس لأنه يحمل على ماهيات مختلفة كالقمح والشعير والرز والبرسيم والذرة فهو لذلك أعم من القمح.

وأما الفصل فهو: جزء الماهية الخاص بها.
ومعنى كونه خاصا بها أنه لا يصدق إلا عليها، فلا توجد ماهيات أخرى تتصف بهذا الفصل.
 
مثال: الناطق بالنسبة للإنسان. 
هو ذاتي له لا قيام للإنسان بدون الناطقية. 
والناطقية مختصة بالإنسان فلا يشترك معه فيها بقية الماهيات التي تشترك معه بالجنس.
 أي  أن الإنسان والفرس والأسد ونحوها تشترك مع الإنسان في الجنس الذي هو  الحيوان ولا تشارك الإنسان في الناطق فهو قد انفرد عنها بالناطقية فلذا سمي  فصلا لأنه يفصل كل ماهية عن الأخرى.
 
مثال: الصاهل بالنسبة للفرس. 
هو ذاتي له لا قيام للفرس بدون الصاهلية. 
والصاهلية مختصة بالفرس فلا يشترك معه فيها بقية الحيوانات التي تشترك معه بالجنس.
 
مثال: المسكر بالنسبة للخمر.
هو ذاتي له لا قيام للخمر بدون الإسكار. 
والإسكار مختص بالخمر فلا يشترك معه فيها بقية الأشربة كالماء واللبن والخل والعسل التي تشترك معه بالجنس الذي هو الشراب.


وأما النوع فهو: تمام الماهية.
فهو مجموع الذاتيات الجنس والفصل.
 
مثال: الإنسان هو نوع لأن ماهية الإنسان هي حيوان ناطق، أي أن الماهية تتم بهذين الوصفين فإذا وجدا وجد النوع الإنساني.

مثال: الفرس هو نوع لأن ماهية الفرس هي حيوان صاهل، أي أن الماهية تتم بهذين الوصفين فإذا وجدا وجد النوع الفرسي.
 
مثال: الخمر هي نوع لأن ماهيتها هي شراب مسكر، أي أن الماهية تتم بهذين الوصفين فإذا وجدا وجد نوع هو الخمر.

ثم إن النوع يشتمل على الأفراد.
فالجنس تحته النوع وتحت النوع الفرد.
 
مثال: الحيوان جنس، والإنسان نوع، وزيد وعمرو وهند أفراد للإنسان.
مثال: الحيوان جنس، والفرس نوع، وهذا الفرس وتلك الفرس أفراد. مثال: المعدن جنس، والذهب نوع، وهذا الذهب أو ذاك أفراد. مثال: النبات جنس، والقمح نوع، وهذا القمح أو ذاك أفراد. 
مثال: الشراب جنس، والعسل نوع، وهذا العسل أو ذاك أفراد. 
وعليه فقس.

وهنا سؤال وهو: أن الجنس يشتمل على كثرة، والنوع أيضا يشتمل على كثرة فكيف نميز بينهما؟
مثال: الحيوان يشتمل على الإنسان والفرس والأسد ونحوه، والإنسان يشتمل على زيد وعمرو وهند ونحوهم.
 
والجواب: إن الجنس تحته كثرة مختلفة في الماهية والحقيقة، والنوع تحته أفراد متفقة في الماهية والحقيقة.
مثال:  الحيوان تحته الإنسان والفرس والأسد وكلها مختلفة في الحقيقية، إذْ أن  الإنسان: حيوان ناطق، والفرس حيوان صاهل، والأسد حيوان زائر.
 
فالاختلاف في الفصل يعني الاختلاف في الحقيقة.
أما  النوع مثل الإنسان فيوجد تحته كثرة متفقة في الحقيقة فزيد وعمرو وهند كلهم  حيوانات ناطقة فلا يختلفون في الماهية والذاتيات وإنما يختلفون في  العرضيات ككون فلانا ذكرا والآخر أنثى وذاك ولد في عام كذا وذاك عربي وهذا  فارسي ونحو ذلك.  
( مناقشات )

 1- في ضوء ما تقدم كيف تفرق بين الجنس والفصل والنوع؟
2- كيف نميّز بين الأشياء المشتركة في الماهية والأشياء المختلفة فيها؟ 
 3- لماذا لم يجعل الذكر والأنثى أنواعا للإنسان ؟

 ( تمارين )

 رتب الأجناس والأنواع والأفراد فيما يأتي: 
1- ( الصلاة- الصوم- العبادة – هذه الصلاة - الحج - هذا الصوم العبادة- هذا الحج ).
 2- ( الاسم – اللفظة المفردة- ضرب- الأداة- شجرة- الكلمة- في ).

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الفقرة الثالثة عشر )

 ( أقسام الجنس والفصل )

 قد علمتَ أن الذاتي ثلاثة أنواع: جنس وفصل ونوع، وأن الجنس هو جزء الماهية الأعم منها  ثم إن الجنس والفصل قسمان:
1- قريب. 
2- بعيد. 

فالجنس القريب هو: ما تحته نوع. 
والجنس البعيد هو: ما تحته جنس آخر.

مثال:  الحيوان تحته أنواع هي الإنسان والفرس والأسد ونحوه، وتحت هذه الأنواع  أفرادها فهنا الحيوان يسمى جنسا قريبا، لأنه أقرب جنس للإنسان وبقية  الحيوانات. 

مثال:  الجسم النامي هو جنس تحته أجناس هي الحيوان والنبات فكلاهما أجسام حية  نامية ولهذا نقول في تعريف الحيوان جسم نام حساس متحرك بالإرادة، فالحساس  والمتحرك بالإرادة يفصلان الحيوان عن النبات لأنه ليس حساسا ولا يتحرك  بالإرادة. 

فيكون  الجسم النامي جنسا بعيدا للإنسان ولبقية الحيوانات، وهنا ما تحت الجسم  النامي أجناس وليست أنواعا، لأن الحيوان يحتوي على كثرة مختلفة في الماهية  وكذا النبات. 

وبعبارة  أخرى إن الجنس القريب هو أقرب الأجناس إلى النوع، وما فوق هذا الجنس يسمى  جنسا بعيدا لأن النوع كالإنسان يتحقق وتتقوم ذاته بالحيوان والناطق،  والحيوان تتقوم ذاته بالجسم النامي وما يدخل في ماهية الجنس يدخل في ماهية  النوع بلا شك.

وللتقريب  نشبه ذلك بالإنسان وأبيه وجده، فالأب كالجنس القريب لابنه لأنه أصل له  والجد هو أيضا جنس للحفيد ولكنه جنس بعيد، وجد الجد كذلك وما فوقه كذلك هم  كالأجناس البعيدة.

مثال:  الجسم هو جنس تحته أجناس هي الجسم النامي، والجسم غير النامي كالجمادات  مثل الحجر والخشب والمعادن فكلها أجسام ولكنها أجسام غير نامية إذْ هي  جماد. 
فحينئذ يكون الجسم جنسا بعيدا للإنسان وبقية الحيوانات ولكنه أبعد من الجسم النامي.

فترتيب الأجناس هكذا:
جسم  ......  جسم نام ......  حيوان .....  إنسان
جنس بعيد  -  جنس بعيد -     جنس قريب -     نوع.
والجنس البعيد يكون ذاتيا للنوع أي يكون الجسم ذاتيا للإنسان.

 مثال:  الصوت جنس تحته أجناس وهي اللفظ والصوت الخالي من الأحرف، ثم اللفظ يكون  جنسا أيضا وتحته أجناس هي المستعمل والمهمل ثم اللفظ المستعمل المفرد  والمركب، ثم المفرد جنس تحته ثلاثة أنواع هي الاسم والفعل والحرف وتحت هذه  أمثلتها.

فترتيب الأجناس هكذا:
الصوت ......  اللفظ   ....  المستعمل   ...  اللفظ المفرد   .. الاسم.
جنس بعيد  -      جنس بعيد -     جنس بعيد      -    جنس قريب      -        نوع.
والجنس البعيد يكون ذاتيا للنوع أي يكون الصوت ذاتيا للاسم. 

وأما الفصل القريب فهو: فصل النوع.
 والفصل البعيد هو: فصل الجنس الذي فوقه.

 مثال:  الإنسان نوع وماهيته هي حيوان ناطق، فالحيوان جنس قريب له، والناطق فصل  قريب لأنه فصله عن بقية الأنواع التي تشاركه في الحيوانية كالفرس والأسد. 

مثال:  الحيوان جنس وماهيته هي جسم نام حساس متحرك بالإرادة، فالجسم النامي جنس  له والحساس المتحرك بالإرادة فصل للحيوان فصله عن النبات التي تشاركه في  الجنس الذي هو الجسم النامي. 

وحينئذ يكون الحساس المتحرك بالإرادة فصلا بعيدا للإنسان يفصله عن النبات ولا يفصله عن أنواع الحيوانات.

والفصل البعيد يكون ذاتيا للنوع أي يكون الحساس المتحرك بالإرادة ذاتيا للإنسان.

ولهذا لو أردنا أن نختصر قلنا الإنسان حيوان ناطق. ولو أردنا أن نفصل بحيث نذكر جميع ذاتيات الإنسان نقول هو جسم نام حساس متحرك بالإرادة ناطق، فهذه جميع ذاتياته. 

مثال: الجسم منه نام وهو النبات والحيوان وغير نام من الجمادات.
فحينئذ يكون النامي فصلا للنبات والحيوان عن الجمادات.
وهو فصل بعيد للإنسان يفصله عن الجمادات. 

مثال: الاسم نوع وماهيته هي كلمة دلت على معنى في نفسها ولم تقترن بزمن, مثل رجل.
فالكلمة جنس الاسم ودلت على معنى في نفسها ولم تقترن بزمن فصل له يفصله عن الفعل والحرف، وهذا فصل قريب.

 مثال:  اللفظ المستعمل المفرد الذي يسمى في النحو بالكلمة هو جنس تحته أنواع هي  الاسم والفعل والحرف، فجنس الكلمة اللفظ المستعمل وفصلها هو المفرد.
فحينئذ يكون المفرد فصلا بعيدا للاسم يفصله عن المركب. 
وعليه فقس.

تنبيه:  ذكرنا أن النوع هو الذي تحته كثرة متفقة في الحقيقة مثل الإنسان فتحته زيد  وهند وهم متفقون في الحقيقة التي هي الحيوان الناطق، ويختلفان في العرضيات  التي هي الذكورة والأنوثة فهذا يسمى بالنوع الحقيقي.

وهنالك مصطلح آخر وهو النوع الإضافي وهو الجنس إذا قسناه إلى ما فوقه. 
  مثال: الحيوان جنس للإنسان والفرس وهو نوع للجسم النامي. 
مثال: الجسم النامي هو جنس للحيوان والنبات، وهو نوع بالإضافة إلى ما فوقه وهو الجسم.
مثال: اللفظ هو جنس للمستعمل والمهمل، وهو نوع بالإضافة إلى الصوت، وهكذا.

 ( مناقشات )

 1- في ضوء ما تقدم كيف تميز بين الجنس القريب والجنس البعيد ؟ 
2- ما الفرق بين الفصل القريب والفصل البعيد؟
3- ما علاقة الجنس البعيد والفصل البعيد للنوع؟  
 
( تمارين )

 ميز بين الذاتي والعرضي مع ترتيب الأجناس والفصول من القريب إلى البعيد فيما يلي:
( الخمر جسم مائع مضر بالصحة مسكر شراب محرم شرعا فيه تبذير للمال ).

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

قد استشكل الإخوة الدرس السابق فرأيت أن أعيد صياغته مع تقسيمه.

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الفقرة الثالثة عشر ) ( أقسام الجنس والفصل ) قد علمتَ أن الذاتي ثلاثة أنواع: جنس وفصل ونوع، وأن الجنس هو جزء الماهية الأعم منها وأن الفصل هو جزء الماهية المختص بها، وأن النوع هو تمام ماهية أفراده، كالإنسان فإن أفراده كزيد وعمرو تمام وكمال ماهيتهم وحقيقتهم هو الحيوان الناطق، وجزء ماهيتهم الأعم الذي يتحقق مع غيرهم هو الجنس، وجزء ماهيتهم المختص بهم هو الناطق.  

ثم إن الجنس قسمان:
1- قريب.
2- بعيد.

فالجنس القريب هو: ما لا جنس تحته.
والجنس البعيد هو: ما تحته جنس آخر.

مثال: الحيوان تحته أنواع لا أجناس هي الإنسان والفرس والأسد ونحوه، وتحت هذه الأنواع أفرادها فهنا الحيوان يسمى جنسا قريبا، لأنه أقرب جنس للإنسان وكذا بقية الحيوانات.

فإن قيل وكيف نعرف أن ما تحته أنواع وليست أجناسا؟
قلنا: من خلال مبحث الذاتي والعرضي.
فهنا ننظر إلى أفراد الإنسان فنجد أنها لا تختلف في ذاتي بل بالعرضيات كالطول والعرض والعمر والوزن والشكل والذكورة والأنوثة ونحو ذلك مما لا يعد ذاتيا للأفراد.
فكلها متساوية في الحيوانية والناطقية ولا يوجد ذاتي آخر لها، فنعلم أن الإنسان نوع لأن النوع هو تمام حقيقة أفراده فلا يوجد ذاتي غيره وتكون ما تحته من الأفراد مختلفة في العرضيات فقط.

 وهنا سؤال وهو قد علمنا أن الحيوان جنس، فما الذي فوق الحيوان؟
الجواب: الذي فوقه هو الجسم النامي فهو أعم من الحيوان بدليل أنه يشمله ويشمل النبات فهي أجسام نامية أيضا تضع بذرة في الأرض فتصير شجرة بإذن الله.

فهنا لو قسنا الجسم النامي بالنسبة للنوع كالإنسان لوجدناه لا يتصل به مباشره بل بواسطة الحيوان فلذا نعد الجسم النامي جنسا قريبا للحيوان، ولكنه جنس بعيد للإنسان.

فصارت النتيجة هكذا:
جسم نام......... حيوان....... إنسان.
جنس بعيد للإنسان  -   جنس قريب له

وللتقريب نشبه ذلك بالإنسان وأبيه وأجداده، فالأب كالجنس القريب لابنه لأنه أصل له والجد هو أيضا جنس للحفيد ولكنه جنس بعيد، وجد الجد كذلك وما فوقه كذلك هم كالأجناس البعيدة وبعضهم أبعد من الآخر. 

وهنا نقف ونحلل النتائج التي حصلنا عليها وهي:
أولا: إننا نستدل على كون الشيء جنسا قريبا بأمرين:
1- يتصل مباشرة بالشيء أي يكون هو أقرب له من غيره.
2- لا يصح تسمية ما تحته جنسا إطلاقا، كما بيناه من قبل من أن الإنسان ليس تحته إلا كثرة متفقة في الماهية والذاتيات.

ثانيا: إننا نستدل على كون الشيء جنسا بعيدا بأمرين:
1- لا يتصل مباشرة بالشيء بل من خلال واسطة.
2- يصح تسمية ما تحته جنسا، لأن الحيوان الذي هو تحت الجسم النامي جنس في نفسه لاشتماله على كثرة مختلفة في الماهية.

وهنا سؤال وهو قد علمنا أن الجسم النامي جنس، فما الذي فوق الجسم النامي؟
الجواب: هو الجسم المطلق، أي الذي لم يقيد بالنامي ولا بغير النامي.

فالجسم هو جنس تحته أجناس هي الجسم النامي، والجسم غير النامي كالجمادات مثل الحجر والخشب والمعادن فكلها أجسام ولكنها أجسام غير نامية إذْ هي جمادات.
فحينئذ يكون الجسم جنسا قريبا للجسم النامي، وجنسا بعيدا للحيوان، وجنسا بعيدا للإنسان أيضا.
ونلاحظ أن الجسم أبعد منه الحيوان برتبة واحدة، وأبعد من الإنسان برتبتين لأنه بينه وبين الإنسان الجسم النامي ثم الحيوان.

فصارت النتيجة هكذا:
الجسم... جسم نام... حيوان... إنسان.
جنس بعيد- جنس بعيد -  جنس قريب


فتلخص أن كل جنس هو قريب لما يليه مباشره وهو بعيد للذي لا يليه مباشرة. 
وكل جنس بعيد يكون ذاتيا للنوع أي يكون الجسم والجسم النامي ذاتيا للإنسان مثلما أن الحيوان ذاتي له.

مثال: الصوت جنس تحته أجناس وهي اللفظ والصوت الخالي من الأحرف، ثم اللفظ يكون جنسا أيضا وتحته أجناس هي المستعمل والمهمل ثم اللفظ المستعمل المفرد والمركب، ثم المفرد جنس تحته ثلاثة أنواع هي الاسم والفعل والحرف وتحت هذه أمثلتها وأفرادها.

فترتيب الأجناس هكذا:
الصوت ...  اللفظ ...  المستعمل ...  اللفظ المفرد ...  الاسم.
جنس بعيد  -      جنس بعيد -    جنس بعيد      -       جنس قريب -           نوع.

والجنس البعيد يكون ذاتيا للنوع أي يكون الصوت ومطلق اللفظ واللفظ المستعمل ذاتيا للاسم مثلما أن المفرد ذاتي له.

مثال: الماء نوع تحته أفراد هي  ماء السماء و البحر والنهر والبئر والعين والثلج والبرد، وهذه تختلف بالأعراض كالحلو والمالح وكونه يخرج من بئر أو ينبع من الأرض ونحو ذلك.
وفوق الماء السائل لأنه جنس تحته أنواع كالماء والحليب والنفط.
وفوق السائل الجسم لأن منه سائل ومنه صلب كالحجر.
فيكون الجسم جنسا قريبا للسائل وجنسا بعيدا للماء، والسائل جنس قريب للماء.  

فترتيب الأجناس هكذا:
الجسم ... السائل ...  الماء         
جنس بعيد  -   جنس قريب -   نوع  .    

تنبيه: ذكرنا أن النوع هو الذي تحته كثرة متفقة في الحقيقة مثل الإنسان تحته زيد وهند وهم متفقون في الحقيقة التي هي الحيوان الناطق، ويختلفان في العرضيات التي هي الذكورة والأنوثة
فهذا يسمى بالنوع الحقيقي.

وهنالك مصطلح آخر وهو النوع الإضافي وهو ما قيس إلى ما فوقه. 
 مثال: الحيوان جنس للإنسان والفرس وهو نوع للجسم النامي.
مثال: الجسم النامي هو جنس للحيوان والنبات، وهو نوع بالإضافة إلى ما فوقه وهو الجسم.
مثال: اللفظ هو جنس للمستعمل والمهمل، وهو نوع بالإضافة إلى الصوت، وهكذا.

( مناقشات ) 1- في ضوء ما تقدم كيف تميّز بين الجنس القريب والجنس البعيد ؟
2- ما الفرق بين النوع الحقيقي والإضافي  ؟
3- ما علاقة الجنس البعيد بالنوع الحقيقي؟

( تمارين ) 
رتب ما يلي من الجنس البعيد نزولا إلى النوع الحقيقي:
1- ( الرز - الجسم- النبات - الجسم النامي ).
2- ( اللون- صفة محسوسة- البياض- الصفة ).   
3- ( الإدراك- صفة نفسانية - التصور- الصفة ) 
4- ( العبادة- التيمم - الطهارة- الدين ).

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الفقرة الرابعة عشر ) ( أقسام الفصل ) قد علمتَ أن الجنس ينقسم إلى قريب وبعيد، فالجنس القريب: ما لا جنس تحته، والجنس البعيد ما تحته جنس.
وكذلك الفصل ينقسم إلى قريب وبعيد.

فالفصل القريب هو: ما يميّز الشيء عما يشاركه في جنسه القريب. 
والفصل البعيد هو: ما يميّز الشيء عما يشاركه في جنسه البعيد.

مثال: الإنسان جنسه القريب عليه هو الحيوان، والفرس والأسد والفيل ونحوها تشترك مع الإنسان في الحيوانية، والشيء الذي يميز الإنسان عنها هو الناطق.
فهذا يسمى فصلا قريبا؛ لأنه فصل الإنسان عن بقية الأنواع التي تشترك معه في الجنس القريب الذي هو الحيوان.  

مثال: الإنسان جنسه البعيد عليه هو الجسم النامي، والنباتات تشترك مع الإنسان في الجسم النامي، والشيء الذي يميّز الإنسان عنها هو الحساس؛ لأن النباتات غير حساسة.
فهذا يسمى فصلا بعيدا؛ لأنه فصل الإنسان عما يشاركه في جنسه البعيد الذي هو الجسم النامي.

مثال: المفرد جنسه القريب اللفظ المستعمل، والمركب يشترك معه في اللفظ المستعمل والشيء الذي يميز المفرد عن المركب هو أن لا يدل جزئه على جزء معناه.
فهذا يسمى فصلا قريبا لأنه فصل المفرد عن المركب الذي يشترك معه في الجنس القريب الذي هو اللفظ المستعمل.

مثال: المفرد جنسه البعيد عليه هو اللفظ، والألفاظ المهملة تشترك مع المفرد في اللفظية والشيء الذي يميز المفرد عنها هو الاستعمال لأن الألفاظ المهملة غير مستعملة مثل ديز.
فهذا يسمى فصلا بعيدا؛ لأنه فصل المفرد عما يشاركه في جنسه البعيد الذي هو اللفظ.

مثال: التيمم جنسه القريب الطهارة، والوضوء والغسل يشتركان معه في الطهارة والشيء الذي يميز التيمم عنهما هو أنها ترابية أي تحصل باستعمال التراب.
فهذا يسمى فصلا قريبا؛ لأنه فصل التيمم عما يشاركه في جنسه القريب الذي هو الطهارة.

مثال: التيمم جنسه البعيد العبادة، والصلاة والزكاة والصوم والحج تشاركه في العبادة والشيء الذي يميز التيمم عنها هو زوال المنع المترتب على الحدث والنجس ، فهذا هو ما يفصل التيمم عن تلك العبادات.
فهذا يسمى فصلا بعيدا؛ لأنه فصل التيمم عما يشاركه في جنسه البعيد الذي هو العبادة.

وإذا أردنا أن نستخلص ما يميز الفصل القريب عن الفصل البعيد نجد الآتي:
أولا: الفصل القريب هو الفصل الذي يميزه عن كل مشاركاته في الجنس، بينما الفصل البعيد لا يميزه عن كل مشاركاته بل عن بعضها.
كالناطق فإنه يميز الإنسان تماما عن كل ما يشاركه، بينما الحساس لا يميز الإنسان عن الفرس والأسد بل يميزه عن النبات، أي هو يميز عن البعض بينما القريب يميز عن الكل.

ثانيا: الفصل القريب يكون أقرب فصل إلى الشيء ولهذا يميزه تماما ، بينما الفصل البعيد هنالك ما هو أقرب منه للشيء ولذا لا يميزه تماما.

بقي أن ننبه إلى أن الفصول البعيدة هي داخلة في ذات النوع الحقيقي وتعتبر من ذاتياته.
كالنامي والحساس فهما ذاتيان للإنسان مثلما أن الناطق ذاتي له.

( مناقشات ) 1- في ضوء ما تقدّم كيف تميز بين الفصل القريب والبعيد؟
2- ما الفرق بين الجسم وبين النامي وبين الجسم النامي ؟
3- ما علاقة الفصول البعيدة بالنوع الحقيقي؟

( تمارين ) عيّن الفصل القريب والبعيد فيما يأتي:
1- للفرس ( نام – حساس متحرك بالإرادة- صاهل ).
2- للخمر ( سائل- مسكر).
3- للصلاة ( تفتح بالتكبير وتختتم بالتسليم- فيها غاية الخضوع ).

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الفقرة الخامسة عشر )

( أقسام العرضي )

 قد  علمتَ أن الكلي ينقسم إلى: ذاتي وعرضي، والذاتي: ما ليس خارجا عن الماهية،  فيشمل نفس الماهية بتمامها وهو النوع كالإنسان، وجزء الماهية العام وهو  الجنس، وجزء الماهية الخاص وهو الفصل، والعرضي: ما كان خارجا عن الماهية.

ثم إن العرضي قسمان: 
خاصة. 
وعرض عام.

 فالخاصة هي: العرضي المحمول على حقيقة واحدة.
والعرض العام هو: العرضي المحمول على حقائق مختلفة.

 مثال: الإنسان ضاحك. فالضاحك خارج عن ماهية الإنسان التي هي الحيوان الناطق، ولكنه مختص بالإنسان فلا شيء من الحيوانات بضاحك سواه فهذا خاصة. 
بعبارة أخرى إن الإنسان موضوع، وضاحك محمول، وهذا المحمول مختص بذلك الموضوع فلا نقول الفرس ضاحك، أو الأسد ضاحك ونحوه.
 
مثال: الإنسان ماشٍ. فالماشي  خارج عن ماهية الإنسان، وهو أيضا غير مختص به بل يحمل على حقائق أخرى أيضا  تقول: الفرس ماش، والأسد ماش، ونحو ذلك فهذا عرض عام.

مثال: الاسم يقبل الألف واللام. فقبول الألف واللام خارج عن ماهية الاسم وهو محمول عليه ومختص به فيكون خاصة.
 
مثال: الاسم مرفوع. فالمرفوع خارج عن حقيقة الاسم وهو محمول عليه ولا يختص به لأنه قد يحمل على غير الاسم تقول: الفعل مرفوع، فيكون عرض عام.
 
مثال: الصلاة يجب فيها استقبال القبلة. 
فوجوب  استقبال القبلة خارج عن ماهية الصلاة وهو محمول عليها ويختص بها لأنه لا  يجب استقبال القبلة إلا في الصلاة فيكون من خواص الصلاة.
 
مثال: الصلاة يجب فيها الوضوء.
 فوجوب  الوضوء خارج عن ماهية الصلاة وهو محمول عليها، ولا يختص بها لأنه يجب  الوضوء في غيرها كالطواف بالكعبة، تقول: الطواف يجب فيه الوضوء، فيكون عرض  عاما.

ثم إن المحمول الواحد قد يكون خاصة بالنظر إلى موضوع وعرضا عاما بالنظر إلى موضوع آخر.
 
مثال: الحيوان ماش. فالماشي محمول على الحيوان ومختص به فيكون خاصة. 
وهو بالنظر إلى الإنسان عرض عام لأنه يحمل عليه وعلى غيره. 

مثال: الكلمة مرفوعة. فالمرفوعة محمولة على الكلمة ومختصة بها إذ لا يرفع بالمعنى النحوي سوى الكلمات فتكون خاصة. وهي بالنظر إلى الاسم عرض عام لأنه تحمل عليه وعلى غيره وهو الفعل. وعليه فقس.

 ( مناقشات )

  1- في ضوء ما تقدم كيف تفرق بين الخاصة والعرض العام؟
2- ما وجه التشابه والتمايز بين الجنس والعرض العام، والفصل والخاصة؟ 
3- كيف يعد التنفس خاصة مع أنه عرض عام للإنسان؟  

 ( تمارين )

 ميّز بين الخاصة والعرض العام فيما يأتي مع وضعها في مثال:
( التدين للإنسان- قبول لم للمضارع- الشهوة للحيوان- الحبل للأنثى- العطش للنبات ).

----------


## ابوانس القرني

( مناقشات )


1- في ضوء ما تقدم كيف تفرق بين الخاصة والعرض العام؟
الخاصة هي العرض المحمول على حقيقه واحده مثل الضحك للانسان 
والعرض العام هو العرض المحمول على حقائق مختلفه مثل المشي فيحمل على الانسان والفرس وغيرهما 
2- ما وجه التشابه والتمايز بين الجنس والعرض العام، والفصل والخاصة؟ 
وجه الشبه بين الجنس والعرض العام انهما يحملان على حقائق مختلفه ووجه التمايز ان الجنس داخل في الماهيه والعرض العام خارج الماهية
واما الفصل والخاصه فوجه الشبه ان كليهما يحملان على حقيقة واحدة خاصة بالنوع لا يشاركه فيها غيره ووجه التمايز ان الفصل داخل في الماهية والخاصة خارجة عن الماهيه 

3- كيف يعد التنفس خاصة مع أنه عرض عام للإنسان؟ 
يعد خاصة للحيوان وللانسان عرض عام 



( تمارين )



ميّز بين الخاصة والعرض العام فيما يأتي مع وضعها في مثال:
( التدين للإنسان- قبول لم للمضارع- الشهوة للحيوان- الحبل للأنثى- العطش للنبات ). 
التدين خاصة للانسان
قبول لم خاصة للفعل المضارع 
العطش عرض عام للنبات
الشهوة خاصة للحيوان
الحبل خاصة للانثى 
جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء واسكننا واياكم الفردوس الاعلى

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

جواب موفق
جزاك الله خيرا.

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الفقرة السادسة عشر ) ( أقسام الخاصة والعرض العام ) قد علمتَ أن العرضي وهو ما كان خارجا عن الماهية ينقسم إلى قسمين: خاصة وعرض عام ثم إن كلا منهما ينقسم إلى قسمين:
1- لازم.
2- مفارق.

فاللازم هو: ما لا ينفك عن الشيء.
والمفارق هو: ما ينفك عن الشيء.

فنحصل على أربعة أقسام حاصلة من ضرب 2 ( الخاصة والعرض العام ) × 2 ( اللازم والمفارق ) وهي:
1- خاصة لازمة.
2- خاصة مفارقة.
3- عرض عام لازم.
4- عرض عام مفارق.

مثال: الإنسان ضاحك.
فهنا الضاحك خاصة الإنسان فلا يحمل على غيره، وهو لازم له في كل الأوقات، إذْ أننا نقصد بالضاحك هو الضاحك بالقوة لا بالفعل.

فالقوة هي: إمكان حصول الشيء.
والفعل هو: حصول الشيء واقعا.
كالضحك بالقوة فإنه لازم للإنسان في كل وقت أي للإنسان قابلية الضحك وإن لم يضحك الآن، بخلاف بقية الحيوانات فهي لا تضحك.
أما الضحك بالفعل فهو أن يصدر منه الضحك ويتحقق في وقت من الأوقات.

مثال: الإنسان ضاحك بالفعل.
فالضاحك خاصة بالإنسان ولكنه قيد بالفعل فيكون عرضا مفارقا، لأنه لا يضحك الإنسان دائما في كل الأوقات، فهذا مثال الخاصة المفارقة.

مثال: الإنسان ماش بالقوة.
فهذا عرض عام لأنه يحمل على غير الإنسان تقول: الفرس ماش بالقوة.
وهو عرض عام لازم للإنسان وغيره في كل الأوقات لأنه دائما يكون الإنسان له قابلية وقوة على المشي ولا يضر عروض الموانع كالشلل- نسأل الله العافية- بخلاف النبات مثلا فهو ليس له قوة المشي.

مثال: الإنسان ماش بالفعل.
فهذا عرض عام مفارق، لأنه قد ينفك المشي عن الإنسان بالفعل كأن يجلس أو ينام فهو ليس ماش دائما في كل وقت من يوم ولد إلى أن يموت كما هو واضح.

مثال: الإنسان كاتب بالقوة.
فهذا خاصة من خواص الإنسان وهي خاصة لازمة، لأن الإنسان يقبل التعلم الراقي وصنعة الكتابة بخلاف بقية الحيوانات لأنه ناطق.

مثال: الإنسان كاتب بالفعل.
فهذا خاصة بالإنسان، ولكنها خاصة مفارقة لأنه ليس كل إنسان كاتبا بالفعل بل إن كثير من الناس أمي لا يجيد القراءة والكتابة وإن كان قابلا لها.

مثال: الإنسان خائف بالقوة.
فهذا عرض عام لأنه يحمل على غير الإنسان تقول الفرس خائف، وهو عرض عام لازم لأن قابلية وقوة الخوف لا تنفك عن الإنسان.

مثال: الإنسان خائف بالفعل.
فهذا عرض عام مفارق لأنه ليس في كل وقت يكون الإنسان خائفا بل قد يأمن في وقت ما.

مثال: الإنسان خجل بالقوة.
فهذا خاصة بالإنسان فلا يخجل غيره من الحيوانات، وهو خاصة لازمة لأن قوة وقابلية الخجل ملازمة للإنسان لا تنفك عنه.

مثال: الإنسان خجل بالفعل.
فهذا خاصة مفارقة لأن الخجل ينفك عنه.  

مثال: الإنسان نائم بالقوة.
فهذا عرض عام لأنه يحمل على غير الإنسان تقول الفرس نائم، وهو عرض عام لازم لأن الإنسان قابل للنوم وله قوة عليه في كل وقت، بخلاف الحجر مثلا فلا يقال هو نائم.

مثال: الإنسان نائم بالفعل.
فهذا عرض عام مفارق كما هو واضح.
وعليه فقس.

( مناقشات ) 1- في ضوء ما تقدم كيف تفرق بين العرض اللازم والعرض المفارق؟ 
2- كيف يكون العرض العام لازما مع أنه يحمل على حقائق متعددة؟
3- ما الفرق بين أن يكون الشيء له قوة على الشيء، وبين أن يكون الشيء لا قوة له عليه وضح ذلك ؟

( تمارين ) صنف ما يلي بحسب كونه خاصة أو عرضا عاما لازما أو مفارقا:
( التنفس بالفعل للإنسان- الشاعرية بالقوة للإنسان- الشباب للإنسان- التتمر للرطب- الزوجية للأربعة- الحرارة للنار- الذوبان بالفعل للثلج- الاستغفار للمذنب- الإسلام بالقوة للكافر ).

----------


## أبو ياسر السوسي

اخي صفاء الدين وفقك الله للخير تبادر في ذهني عند قرائتي لبعض الفقرات ان مسائل هذا العلم مما يسهل ادراكه عند كثرة الاحتكاك مع مسائل العلوم دون الحاجة للعكوف على دراستها، فربما كان الاولى استغلال الوقت في دراسة السنة . وهذا الامر عرضته بناء على تجربتي الخاصة ، فعند دراستي للمنطق الرياضي لم اكن اهتم كثيرا لمسائله ولم اتمكن من ضبطها كلها لكني لاحظت ان مع مرور الوقت اصبحت لدي ملكة في التعامل مع المسائل الرياضية دون دراسة مسبقة لعلم المنطق
اخي صفاء الدين اريد فقط بارك الله فيك ان تفيدني فانتم اهل التخصص ولا تعتبر هذا التعليق تشغيبا على موضوعك انما هو اشكال يعرض لي اريد حله اسال الله انيبارك لك في علمك

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

> اخي صفاء الدين وفقك الله للخير تبادر في ذهني عند قرائتي لبعض الفقرات ان مسائل هذا العلم مما يسهل ادراكه عند كثرة الاحتكاك مع مسائل العلوم دون الحاجة للعكوف على دراستها، فربما كان الاولى استغلال الوقت في دراسة السنة . وهذا الامر عرضته بناء على تجربتي الخاصة ، فعند دراستي للمنطق الرياضي لم اكن اهتم كثيرا لمسائله ولم اتمكن من ضبطها كلها لكني لاحظت ان مع مرور الوقت اصبحت لدي ملكة في التعامل مع المسائل الرياضية دون دراسة مسبقة لعلم المنطق
> اخي صفاء الدين اريد فقط بارك الله فيك ان تفيدني فانتم اهل التخصص ولا تعتبر هذا التعليق تشغيبا على موضوعك انما هو اشكال يعرض لي اريد حله اسال الله انيبارك لك في علمك


آمين جزاك الله خيرا.
بالنسبة لسؤالك فربما تكون قد اطلعت على مسائل من هذا العلم في علوم أخرى فشعرت بالاستغناء عنه مع أن تلك المسائل مستوردة من هذا العلم.
كأن تكون اطلعت على بعض كتب الأصول التي تحوي المقدمات المنطقية.
على كل حال نحن لا زلنا في البداية فحسب وأنت لم تقرأ إلا بعض فقرات من البداية فليتك تكمل معنا إلى النهاية ثم نعرف رأيك فيما درست.
مع التقدير.

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الفقرة السابعة عشر ) ( أدوات السؤال عند المناطقة ) قد علمتَ أن الكليات خمس: ( الجنس والفصل والنوع والخاصة والعرض العام ) والثلاثة الأولى منها ذاتيات، والاثنتان الأخيرتان عرضيات.
وقد اختاروا ألفاظا جعلوها أدوات للسؤال عن الكليات الخمس وغيرها فمتى ما استخدم السائل صيغة منها علم السامع أنه يستفهم عن شيء معين.

وهذه الأدوات هي: ( ما، وأي ).
فـ ( ما ) يستفهم بها عن واحد مما يلي:

1- الماهية.
مثال: ما الإنسان؟ فيقال هو: حيوان ناطق، ويقال ما الصلاة ؟ فيقال: عبادة ذات أقول وأفعال مفتتحة بالتكبير مختتمة بالتسليم.
فهنا استفهمنا عن ماهية الإنسان والصلاة.

2- النوع.
مثال: ما زيد وعمرو وبكر ؟ فيقال: إنسان.
فهنا سألنا بها عن متعدد متفق الحقيقة فيكون الجواب بالنوع. 

3- الجنس.
مثال: ما الإنسان والفرس والأسد؟ فيقال: حيوان.
فهنا سألنا عن متعدد مختلف بالحقيقة فيكون الجواب بالجنس.

و ( أي ) يستفهم بها عن واحد مما يلي:
1- الفصل.
مثال: أي شيء هو الإنسان في ذاته؟ فيقال: ناطق.
فهنا استفهمنا عن المميز الذاتي للإنسان فيكون الجواب بالفصل.
فعبارة أي شيء هو كذا في ذاته= ما المميز الذاتي لكذا.

2- الخاصة.
مثال: أي شيء هو الإنسان في عَرَضِه؟ فيقال: ضاحك.
فهنا استفهمنا عن المميز العرضي للإنسان عن غيره فيكون الجواب بالخاصة.
فعبارة أي شيء هو كذا في عرضه= ما المميز العرضي لكذا.

أما العرض العام فلم يهتموا بوضع أداة له لأنه لا ينفع في التعاريف التي تفيد التصورات لأنه لو قيل لك ما الضبع؟ فقلت هو ماش أو متنفس، لم يصلح للتعريف به.

بقي أن نختم بسؤال قد يتبادر للذهن وهو ما الدليل على حصر الكليات بالخمس ؟
والجواب هو: أنه لا يتأتى قسم آخر لنضيفه عليها لأن الكلي إذا قسناه إلى جزئياته فإما أن يكون تمام ماهيتها، أو جزءً من ماهيتها، أو خارجا عن ماهيتها، ولا يمكن قسم آخر.
فتمام ماهيتها هو النوع، وجزء ماهيتها هو الجنس والفصل، والخارج عن ماهيتها هو الخاص والعرض العام.

مثال: زيد وعمرو وهند وبقية الأفراد تمام ماهيتهم هو إنسان، وجزء ماهيتهم هو حيوان وناطق، والخارج عن ماهيتهم هو ضاحك وماش.

( مناقشات ) 1- في ضوء ما تقدم لأي شيء تستخدم ما وأي عند المناطقة؟ 
2- كيف يفرق بين ما إذا سأل بها عن الماهية أو الجنس أو النوع؟  
3- لم تحصر الكليات بالخمس لم لا تكون ستا أو سبعا؟

( تمارين ) أجب عن الأسئلة التالية وبين نوع الجواب:
( ما الحج- ما الصلاة والصوم والزكاة- ما الاسم والفعل والحرف- أي شيء هو العدد الزوجي في ذاته- أي شيء هو الخمر في ذاتها - ما زيد وأشجاره التي يحبها- أي شيء هو الشِّركُ في عَرَضِه ).

----------


## ابوانس القرني

جزاك الله خيرا وغفر لك وجعل ذلك في موازين حسناتك

----------


## أبو ياسر السوسي

اقدم اعتذاري اخي صفاء الدين جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

> جزاك الله خيرا وغفر لك وجعل ذلك في موازين حسناتك


آمين أجمعين.

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

> اقدم اعتذاري اخي صفاء الدين جزاك الله خيرا


حياك الله أخي.
نحن إخوة وأنت لم تخطأ حتى تعتذر.
دمت في رعاية الله.

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الفقرة الثامنة عشر )

( النسب الأربع )

 قد  علمتَ أن الكليات خمس قد مر بيانها، ونحن إذا عملنا مقايسة بين كليّ وآخر  فلا بد من وجود علاقة بينهما كأن يكون أحد الكليين أعم من الكلي الآخر، مثل  الإنسان، والحيوان فالكلي الثاني أعم من الأول؛ لأنه يتحقق مع غيره أيضا  كالفرس.

 وهذه النسب منحصرة في أربع هي: 
1- التساوي وهو: أن يتحد الكليان في جميع الأفراد.
2- التباين وهو: أن يختلف الكليان في جميع الأفراد.
3- العموم والخصوص المطلق وهو: أن يجتمعا في بعض الأفراد وينفرد أحدهما في بعض آخر.
4- العموم والخصوص الوجهي وهو: أن يجتمعا في بعض الأفراد وينفرد كل منهما في بعض آخر.

 مثال: الإنسان والناطق، متساويان في جميع الأفراد من زيد وعمرو وهند وغيرهم لأن كل إنسان ناطق، وكل ناطق إنسان.
وهكذا  كل علاقة بين النوع وفصله أو خاصته تكون التساوي ولا بد فإن ظهر أنهما  ليسا بمتساويين فهذا يعني أن ما سميناه فصلا وخاصة ليسا كذلك فلنبحث عن فصل  وخاصة جديدين.

مثال: الطهور والماء المطلق متساويان، فكل طهور هو ماء مطلق وكل ماء مطلق هو طهور.

مثال:  الإنسان والفرس، متباينان؛ لأنه لا يمكن أن يوجد مثال واحد يصح أن يكون  إنسانا وفرسا في نفس الوقت، فلا شيء من الإنسان بفرس، ولا شيء من الفرس  بإنسان.
وهكذا كل علاقة بين نوعين حقيقيين فلا بد أن تكون العلاقة بينهما هي التباين قطعا.

مثال: الاسم والفعل متباينان؛ لأنه لا يوجد كلمة واحدة يمكن أن تكون اسما وفعلا معا فلا شيء من الاسم بفعل، ولا شيء من الفعل باسم. 

مثال:  الحيوان والفرس، بينهما عموم وخصوص مطلق؛ لأن الحيوان أعم من الفرس،  والفرس أخص من الحيوان، فكل فرس حيوان، وليس كل حيوان فرسا لجواز أن يكون  غيره كأسد ويسمى الحيوان أعم مطلقا، والفرس أخص مطلقا.

 وهكذا كل علاقة بين الجنس ونوعه فلا بد أن تكون هي العموم والخصوص المطلق. 

مثال: العبادة والصلاة، بينهما عموم وخصوص مطلق فكل صلاة عبادة، وليس كل عبادة صلاة لجواز أن تكون صوما مثلا.
 
مثال:  الإنسان والأبيض، فبينهما عموم وخصوص من وجه؛ لأن الإنسان قد يكون أبيض  وقد يكون أسود أو أسمر، والأبيض قد يكون إنسانا وقد يكون غيره كالثلج أو  الحائط، فبعض الإنسان أبيض وبعضه غير أبيض، وبعض الأبيض إنسان، وبعض الأبيض  غير إنسان.
ولو نظرنا إلى محل الأبيض من الإنسان لوجدناه عرضا عاما مفارقا.
فهكذا  كل علاقة بين الشيء وعرضه العام المفارق تكون هي العموم والخصوص الوجهي  مثل الإنسان والماشي بالفعل، فالإنسان يصدق على زيد الجالس وعمرو الذي  يمشي، والماشي بالفعل يصدق على الإنسان الماشي بالفعل وعلى غيره كالفرس  الذي يمشي.

مثال:  الفقيه والشاعر، بينهما عموم وخصوص وجهي يجتمعان في الفقيه الشاعر وينفرد  الفقيه في الفقيه غير الشاعر، وينفرد الشاعر في الشاعر غير الفقيه.
 
والضابط الذي يحصر هذه الأقسام هو أن نقول: الكليان إما أنه ليس بين أفرادهما اجتماع، أو يكون بين أفرادهما اجتماع. 
فالأول هو التباين. 
والثاني إما أن يكون الاجتماع في جميع الأفراد أو في بعضها. فالأول هو التساوي. 
والثاني إما أن ينفرد أحدهما في بعض الأفراد، أو ينفرد كلاهما في بعض الأفراد.
فالأول هو العموم والخصوص المطلق، والثاني هو العموم والخصوص الوجهي. 

 ( مناقشات )

 1- في ضوء ما تقدم كيف تميز بين النسب الأربع؟
 2- بأي شيء علمنا أنها أربع لا خمس؟
3- ما هو في رأيك فائدة هذه النسب؟ 

 ( تمارين ) اذكر العلاقة بين الكليات الآتية: (  الشمس والقمر- الغراب والأسود- الثلج والأبيض- الاسم والمرفوع- العاصي  والكافر الأحمر والأسود- اللفظ والكلام- الفقيه والمجاهد- المسلم والموحد-  المطابقة والتضمن ).

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

نهاية الدرس الثاني في المرفقات.
سأعطي فرصة للقراءة والمراجعة قبل أن أبدأ بالدرس الثالث الذي سيتوقف توقفا تاما على فهم باب الكليات الخمس.

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

كنت أنوي استئناف الدروس يوم السبت ولكني تذكرت العيد فلتؤجل الدروس إلى ما بعد العيد إن شاء الله.
دمتم في رعاية الله.

----------


## أبو محمد القحطاني

> إن حقائق الأشياء الخارجية لا تكون تبعا لتصوراتنا الذهنية إن تصورناها كذا، كانت في الواقع كذا بل لها وجود مستقل عن إدراكنا وتصورنا لها.


حبذا الإسهاب في بيان هذه الجملة بارك الله فيك شيخنا

----------


## أكليل

> كنت أنوي استئناف الدروس يوم السبت ولكني تذكرت العيد فلتؤجل الدروس إلى ما بعد العيد إن شاء الله.
> دمتم في رعاية الله.




ونحن في إنتظارك بارك الله فيك ونفع بعلمك 
أتمنى أني افهم المنطق يارب

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

> حبذا الإسهاب في بيان هذه الجملة بارك الله فيك شيخنا


حياك الله أخي.
معنى هذه الجملة هو أن الأشياء في العالم الخارجي مستقلة عن إدراكنا لها وهي من تؤثر فينا وليس العكس.
مثال ذلك الأرض والسماء والماء والنار والنبات وغيرها لها وجود حقيقي وصفات تخصها بحسب ما وهبه الله سبحانه فهي موجودة قبل أن يوجد الإنسان وبعد أن وجد فهي التي تعكس تصوراتنا.
بمعنى أننا ننشأ تصوراتنا بناء على وجود هذه الأشياء فنتصور الماء باردا لأنه في الواقع بارد ونتصور النار حارة لأنها في الواقع حارة فلو تصورنا النار باردة لم تصبح باردة ولو تصورناها حارة فليس تصورنا لها كذلك هو الذي جعلها بهذه الصفة.
فهذا هو معنى أن حقائق الأشياء الخارجية لا تكون تبعا لتصوراتنا الذهنية إن تصورناها  كذا، كانت في الواقع كذا بل لها وجود مستقل عن إدراكنا وتصورنا لها.

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

> ونحن في إنتظارك بارك الله فيك ونفع بعلمك 
> أتمنى أني افهم المنطق يارب


وفيكِ الله بارك.
سأبدا ربما غدا إن شاء الله.
إذا كان هنالك شيء لم تفهميه فيما سبق فحبذا أن تسألي.
يسر الله لك فهم العلم النافع.

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الفقرة التاسعة عشر ) ( التعريف ) قد علمتَ أن أبحاث المنطق تدور حول التعريف والدليل، وقد كان الكلام على الكليات الخمس مقدمة للحديث عن التعريف.
ثم إن التعريف نوعان:
أولا: حقيقي.
ثانيا: لفظي.

فالتعريف الحقيقي: ما يفيد تصوّر الشيء.
مثال: إذا قيل لك ما الصلاة؟
فقلت هي: عبادة ذات أقوال وأفعال تفتح بالتكبير وتختتم بالتسليم.
فهذا يسمى تعريفا لأنه أفادك تصور ومعرفة الصلاة.
فالصلاة معرَّفٌ، وعبادة ذات أقوال .... تعريفٌ.
فهذا النوع من التعريف يعطيك معرفة شيء كنت تجهله في السابق.

والتعريف الحقيقي أربعة أقسام هي:
1- حد تام وهو: ما تركّب من الجنس القريب والفصل القريب.
2- حد ناقص وهو: التعريف بالفصل القريب وحده، أو مع الجنس البعيد.
3- رسم تام وهو: ما تركب من الجنس القريب والخاصة. 
4- رسم ناقص وهو: التعريف بالخاصة وحدها أو مع الجنس البعيد.

مثال: الإنسان: حيوان ناطق.
هذا حدّ تام لأنه اشتمل على الجنس القريب والفصل القريب.

مثال: الاسم: كلمة دلت على معنى في نفسها، ولم تقترن بزمن.
هذا حد تام لأنه اشتمل على الجنس القريب وهو كلمة، والفصل القريب وهو دلت على معنى في نفسها ولم تقترن بزمن.

مثال: الإنسان: ناطق، أو الإنسان: جسم ناطق.
هذان حدان ناقصان الأول ذكر فيه الفصل القريب فقط، والثاني ذكر فيه الجنس البعيد وهو الجسم مع الفصل.

مثال: الاسم هو: الدال على معنى في نفسه ولم يقترن بزمن، فهذا حد ناقص للاقتصار على الفصل القريب فقط.
وكذا إذا قلنا إن الاسم: صوت دل على معنى في نفسه ولم يقترن بزمن، لأن الصوت جنس بعيد للاسم فصار مركبا من الجنس البعيد والفصل القريب.

مثال: الإنسان: حيوان ضاحك.
فهذا رسم تام لان اشتمل على الجنس القريب والخاصة.

مثال: الاسم: كلمة تقع مسندا إليه.
فهذا رسم تام لأنه اشتمل على الجنس القريب والخاصة وهي تقع مسندا إليه.

مثال: الإنسان: ضاحك، أو الإنسان: جسم ضاحك.
هذان رسمان ناقصان الأول ذكر فيه الخاصة وحدها، والثاني ذكر فيه الجنس البعيد مع الخاصة.

مثال: الاسم هو: المسند إليه، أو هو صوت مسند إليه.
فهذان رسمان ناقصان الأول ذكر فيه الخاصة وحدها، والثاني ذكر فيه الجنس البعيد والخاصة.

ومما سبق نعلم أن مدار كون التعريف حدا على وجود الفصل القريب.
ومدار كون التعريف رسما على وجود الخاصة.
ومدار التمام على وجود الجنس القريب.
ومدار النقصان على عدم وجود الجنس القريب.

وأما التعريف اللفظي فهو: تبديل لفظ بلفظ أوضح.
مثال: ما الإنسان ؟ فتقول هو البشر.
فهذا تعريف لفظي لأنك لم تشرح حقيقة الإنسان ولم تذكر ذاتياته أو خواصه بل بدلت لفظا بلفظ آخر هو أوضح عند السامع، ولهذا إذا قبل لك وما البشر؟ لم تملك إلا أن تقول هو حيوان ناطق أو ضاحك ونحوه.

مثال: الغضنفر هو الأسد.
فهذا تعريف لفظي لأنك بدلت لفظا بلفظ آخر أوضح.

فالفرق بين التعريف الحقيقي والتعريف اللفظي هو أن التعريف الحقيقي يعطي تصورا جديدا لشيء مجهول لم يعرف من قبل، بينما التعريف اللفظي لا يعطي تصورا جديدا للشيء بل السامع قد تصوره من قبل ولكن لم يكن يعرف أنه يسمى بهذا الاسم.
فالسامع يعرف ما هو الأسد ولكن لم يكن يعلم أنه يسمى باسم الغضنفر فقيل له إن الأسد الذي تعرفه من قبل هو نفسه الذي يسمى بالغضنفر.


( مناقشات ) 1- في ضوء ما تقدم كيف تفرق بين أقسام التعريف الحقيقي؟  
2- لم صار التعريف المشتمل على الجنس والفصل القريبين تاما؟ 
3- ما الفرق بين التعريف الحقيقي واللفظي؟ 

( تمارين ) بين نوع التعاريف التالية:
1- الصلاة: عبادة ذات أقول وأفعال تفتح بالتكبير وتختتم بالتسليم.
2- الماء: سائل لا طعم له ولا لون ولا ريح.  
3- الحرف: كلمة لا تقبل علامات الاسم ولا الفعل.
4- الخبر: قول يحتمل الصدق والكذب.
5- المنطق: مسائل يبحث فيها عن أحوال التعريف والدليل.
6- الغراب هو: الناعق.  
7- القسورة: الأسد. 
8-  الشرك: عبادة غير الله.

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الفقرة العشرون ) ( طريقة اكتساب التعريف ) قد علمتَ أن التعريف نوعان حقيقي ولفظي، والحقيقي أربعة أقسام حد تام وحد ناقص ورسم تام ورسم ناقص، ولكن لم نبيِّن طريقة التحصل ووضع اليد على التعريف أي ما هي الطريقة التي نحصل بها على التعريف ؟
والجواب: بطريقة التحليل والتركيب.

وتعتمد هذه الطريقة على أساسين:
الأول: معرفة الجنس العالي أو ما دونه.
ثانيا: معرفة المميّز.

مثال: لو أردنا أن نعرف الماء فننظر في حاله وننسبه إلى الجنس العالي الذي يسهل وضع اليد عليه عادة فننظر هل هو جسم له طول وعرض وعمق ويشغل حيزا من الفراغ أو هو عَرَضٌ أي ليس بجسم كالألوان والأصوات والروائح؟

فنجد أنه جسم، ويمكن أن ننزل إلى جنس أقرب فنجد أن الماء سائل.
ثم نعمل قائمة بالأشياء التي تشترك مع الماء في الجنس أي السائل مثل الحليب والعسل والبنزين والزئبق وغيرها فإلى هنا انتهت الخطوة الأولى وهي تحديد الجنس والأشياء التي تشترك معه في ذلك الجنس.

ثم نبدأ بالخطوة الثانية فنقوم بدراسة تلك الأشياء دراسة طبيعية تجريبية ومعرفة أوصافها إلى أن نصل إلى وصف يميز الماء عن بقية السوائل مثل أنه لا لون له ولا رائحة ولا طعم.    
فنضع الجنس أولا ثم المميز ثانيا فنقول الماء: سائل لا لون له ولا ريح ولا طعم.

واتضح من هذا أن المنطق لا يعلمك تعاريف الأشياء بل هو يرسم لك الطريق لكسب التعريف بواسطة قواعد عقلية، وإنما يحصل اكتساب التعاريف بالفعل من خلال العلوم الأخرى كالعلوم الطبيعية وغيرها.

مثال:  من أراد معرفة الصلاة مثلا فلا يجد الجواب التفصيلي في المنطق وإنما هو يساعدك في رسم خطوات تكتسب بها التعريف السليم وتبقى في حاجة إلى معرفة الفقه والعبادات وما تختلف به الصلاة عن غيرها لتتمكن من التعريف الحقيقي.

فتنظر في الصلاة إلى أي جنس تنتمي فتجد أنها تنتمي إلى الطاعات لا إلى المعاصي أو تبحث عن جنس أقرب فتجد أنها عبادة، ويشاركها في ذلك الصوم والزكاة والحج وغيرها.
فتبحث عن المميز من خلال تحليل ودراسة صفات كل عبادة إلى أن تصل إلى الصفة الخاصة إلى تنفرد بها الصلاة وهي أنها تفتح بالتكبير وتختتم بالتسليم.
فتقوم بالتركيب فتقول الصلاة عبادة ذات أقول وأفعال تفتح بالتكبير وتختتم بالتسليم.

مثال: الاسم إذا أردنا تعريفه نجد أنه صوت وكذا هو لفظ وهذا جنس أقرب وهو كلمة أي لفظة دالة على معنى وهي جنس قريب ويشاركه فيه ذلك الفعل والحرف.
فنبحث عن المميز بدراسة الأوصاف المميزة سواء أكانت فصولا أو خواصا كأن نقف بعد الدراسة إلى أن الاسم هو الذي يقبل أل.
فنركب ونقول الاسم كلمة تقبل أل فنحصل على رسم تام لوجود الجنس القريب والخاصة.
وربما لم نقف على الجنس القريب فعرفنا الاسم بأنه صوت يقبل أل فنحصل على رسم ناقص.

 ( مناقشات ) 1- في ضوء ما تقدم ما هي طريقة التحصل على التعريف؟
2- هل تعتقد أن دراسة المنطق كافية لاستخراج التعاريف ولم؟
3- ما الفرق بين العثور على الجنس القريب والجنس البعيد ؟  

( تمارين ) 
استخرج بطريقة التحليل والتركيب مع الاستعانة بما عندك من علم تعاريف الأمور التالية:
1- الأسد. 
2- المركب. 
3- الحج. 
4- الوضوء.
5- الواجب في الأصول.

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الفقرة الواحدة والعشرون )

( شروط التعريف )

 قد  علمتَ أن التعريف الحقيقي من شأنه أن يعطي تصورا جديدا وهو الأهم في باب  التصورات وله شروط لا يصح بدونها لا بد من مراعاتها في التعريف وهي: 
أولا: أن يكون مساويا للمعرَّفِ. 
 أي أن تكون علاقة المساواة هي النسبة التي تحكم المعرّف والتعريف، فكلما صدق المعرّف صدق التعريف وكلما صدق التعريف صدق المعرّف.

مثال: الإنسان والحيوان الناطق. 
فكلما قلنا إن هذا إنسان فهو حيوان ناطق، وكلما قلنا هذا حيوان ناطق فهو إنسان. وكذا قل في كل تعريف مرّ عليك.

 وعلامة المساواة هي أن يصح حمل التعريف على المعرف حملا كليا، ويصح حمل المعرف على التعريف حملا كليا بأن نقول:
كل إنسان حيوان ناطق فهنا حملنا الحيوانية الناطقة على الإنسان. 
وكل حيوان ناطق إنسان وهنا حملنا الإنسانية على الحيوان الناطق.
 
ويتفرع من شرط المساواة شرطان: 
1- أن يكون جامعا، أي يضم التعريف كل أفراد المعرّف.
 2- أن يكون مانعا، أي يمنع دخول غير أفراد المعرّف في التعريف.

فلذا لا يصح التعريف بواحد مما يلي:
أ- أن يكون أعم مطلقا من المعرّف.
 مثال: تعريف الإنسان بأنه حيوان.
والنسبة بين الإنسان والحيوان هي العموم والخصوص المطلق، فالحيوان أعم مطلقا والإنسان أخص مطلقا.
 فهنا التعريف غير مانع من دخول غير أفراد المعرّف إذْ يدخل فيه الفرس والأسد والحمار ونحوه. 

ب- أن يكون أخص مطلقا من المعرّف.
مثال: تعريف الإنسان بأنه كاتب بالفعل.
والنسبة بين الإنسان والكاتب بالفعل هي العموم والخصوص المطلق، فالإنسان أعم، والكاتب بالفعل أخص.  
فهنا التعريف غير جامع لكل أفراد المعرّف؛ لأنه ليس كل إنسان كاتب بالفعل بل منهم أميون. 
 
جـ- أن يكون أعم من وجه من المعرّف. 
مثال: تعريف الإنسان بأنه أبيض.
والنسبة بين الإنسان والأبيض هي العموم والخصوص من وجه. 
فهنا التعريف غير جامع لخروج الإنسان الأسود، وغير مانع لدخول غير الإنسان كالثلج.
 
د- أن يكون مباينا للمعرّف. 
مثال: تعريف الإنسان بأنه زائر.
 والنسبة بين الإنسان والزائر هي التباين.
فهنا التعريف غير جامع وغير مانع.

ثانيا: أن يكون أوضح من المعرّف. 
أي يكون التعريف هو أوضح وأجلى مفهوما من المعرّف كي يحصل الشرح والفهم.
مثل  تعريف الصلاة لحديث عهد بإسلام هي عبادة تشتمل على أقوال وأفعال تبتدئ  بقول الله أكبر ونختمها بقول السلام عليكم، فهنا لأن هذا التعريف هو أوضح  لدى السامع سيفهم وتنجلي له حقيقة الصلاة.

 ويتفرع على هذا الشرط أنه لا يجوز التعريف بالأخفى من المعرّف. مثل تعريف الملكات بالأعدام كالبصر والعمى. 
فإذا عرفنا البصر بعدم العمى، حصل المحظور وهو كون التعريف أخفى من المعرّف.
 
بيانه:  إن الملكات لها معان مستقلة في نفسها لا تحتاج إلى الأعدام لتعرفها، كأن  تعرف البصر بأنه صفة كاشفة مودعة في العين، وأما الأعدام فهي مفتقرة في  تعقلها إلى إضافتها إلى الملكة لأنها عدم تلك الملكة كأن تقول في تعريف  العمى بأنه عدم البصر، فنتج أن البصر أوضح مفهوما من العمى، فلا يصح تعريفه  بذكر العمى، ويصح تعريف العمى بعدم البصر لأن البصر أوضح منه مفهوما. وكذا قل في بقية أمثلة الملكات وأعدامها.
 
وعلم من ذلك أن أسباب الاعتراض على التعريف ترجع إما لأنه غير جامع أو غير مانع أو ليس بأوضح من المعرّف.

 ( مناقشات )

 1- في ضوء ما تقدم ما هو شروط التعريف وماذا يتفرع عن كل شرط؟
2- لماذا لا يصح تعريف الملكات بأعدامها ويصح العكس؟   3
- أين تكمن أساب الخلل في التعاريف في رأيك؟

 ( تمارين )

 انتقد التعاريف التالية: 
1- الماء: سائل مفيد. 
2- الاسم: كلمة مرفوعة.
 3- العلم: عدم الجهل.
4- الطائر: حيوان يبيض.
5- الطهارة: رفع الحدث بالماء أو التراب.
 6- التوحيد: الإيمان بوجود الله.

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( خاتمة ) قد مضى معنا أن مبحث الذاتي والعرضي قد واجه نقدا قويا، أساسه عسر التفرقة بين الجنس والعرض العام والفصل والخاصة وبعضهم ذكر تعذر ذلك وامتناعه بالمرة.
فعليه لا بد أن يؤثر هذا سلبا على مبحث التعريفات لأنه مبني على الكليات الخمس بشكل تام.

وخلاصة ما استشكله بعض علماء المسلمين هو أنه لا فرق حقيقي بين الجنس والعرض العام وبين الفصل والخاصة فعليه لا يوجد حد ولا رسم وإنما ينبغي التركيز على تحصيل شروط التعريف.

وعابوا على المناطقة قولهم بالحد التام وقالوا لهم إن فرقنا بين الذاتي والعرضي فما أدراكم أنكم أحطتم علما بجميع الذاتيات حتى لم يشذ عنها شيء ليكون الحد تاما.

ولماذا يزعم المنطق الأرسطي أن من اكتشف الجنس القريب والفصل القريب فقد حصلت له المعرفة التامة بحقيقية الشيء مما يؤدي إلى اعتقاد أنه قد وصل إلى العمق وفي الحقيقة لم يعرف عنه إلا شيئا قليلا. 
وهل حقائق الموجودات الخارجية يدرك كنهها ويصل إلى أعماقها بهذه النظرة السطحية وهي أن نبحث عن شيء عام وشيء خاص بحسب ما يظهر لعقولنا من ظواهر الأشياء فندعي أننا قد تصورنا الشيء تصورا تاما !!.

وفي الحقيقة إنه ما من تصور إلا وفوقه تصور أتم منه وكلما كان التصور لصفات المتصور أكثر كان التصور أتم فإن من تصور الإنسان بأنه حيوان ناطق فقد حصل له تصور ما فإن تصور معه أنه ضاحك فقد ازداد تصورا فإن عرف أنه متكلم وأنه ماش على قدميه ومنتصب القامة .... فلا بد أن يزداد تصورا ومعرفة عن ذي قبل. 
والله أعلم.

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

تم الفراغ بحمد الله من القسم الأول في المنطق وهو قسم التصورات.
وهذا هو الدرس الثالث في المرفقات.
وسأعطي فرصة للإخوة كي يراجعوا ثم نستأنف الدرس إن شاء الله بمبحث التصديقات.
دمتم في رعاية الله.

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الفقرة الثانية والعشرون ) ( القضية وأقسامها ) قد علمتَ أن أبحاث المنطق قسمان: قسم في التصورات، وقسم في التصديقات.
فأما قسم التصورات فقد فرغنا منه، وأما قسم التصديقات فها نحن نشرع فيه.
وقد مرّ عليك أن الدخول في المقصود الأهم من قسم التصورات وهو التعريف متوقف على مبحث الكليات الخمس فلذا قدم عليه، وكذلك الحال هنا فإن المقصود الأهم من قسم التصديقات هو الدليل وهو متوقف على الكلام على القضايا فلذا سنقدم هذا المبحث على الدليل.

فالقضية هي: قول يحتمل الصدق والكذب.
وقد مرّ عليك أن القضية هي الجملة الخبرية مثل قام زيدٌ.

وذلك أن الكلام -وهو المركب المفيد- قسمان:
1- إنشاء وهو: قول لا يحتمل الصدق والكذب.
2- خبر وهو: قول يحتمل الصدق والكذب.
والقضية والخبر بمعنى واحد.

وإنما احتمل الخبر الصدق والكذب لأنه حكاية عن واقع، وتلك الحكاية إما أن تكون موافقة للواقع فتكون صادقة وإما أن تكون مخالفة للواقع فتكون كاذبة.
بينما الإنشاء لا يحكي عن واقع بل يذكر المتكلم إرادته النفسية مثل قم، ولا تقعد، وليتك تذهب، ولعل السماء تمطر ونحو ذلك. 

ثم إن القضية قسمان:
أولا: حَمْلِيَّة.
ثانيا: شرطِيَّة.

فالحملية هي: ما حكم فيها بثبوت شيء لشيء، أو نفي شيء عن شيء.
فالأولى هي الموجبة مثل زيد قائم، فهنا حكمنا بثبوت القيام لزيد.
والثانية هي السالبة مثل زيد ليس بنائم، فهنا حكمنا بانتفاء النوم عن زيد.

والشرطية هي: ما حكم فيها بوجود رابطة بين قضية وأخرى، أو عدم وجود الرابطة بينهما.
مثال: إذا طلعت الشمس فالنهار موجود.
فهنا حكما بوجود علاقة وارتباط بين قضيتين هما: ( طلعت الشمسُ ) و ( النهارُ موجودٌ ) فكلما تحققت في الواقع القضية الأولى تحققت القضية الثانية، فتسمى هذه قضية شرطية لوجود الشرط بين أمرين.

مثال: إذا جاء رمضان فالصيام واجب.
فهنا حكمنا بوجود رابطة بين قضيتين هما: ( جاء رمضان ) و ( الصيام واجب ) فكلما تحققت في الواقع القضية الأولى تحققت القضية الثانية.
وهذان المثالان للشرطية الموجبة أي التي حكم فيها بوجود علاقة بين قضية وأخرى.

مثال: ليس إذا طلعت الشمس فالليل موجود.
فهنا حكمنا بعدم وجود الارتباط بين قضيتين هما: ( طلعت الشمس ) و ( الليل موجود ) فكلما تحققت في الواقع القضية الأولى انتفت القضية الثانية فهذه قضية شرطية سالبة.

مثال: ليس إذا جاء شوال فالصيام واجب؟
فهنا حكمنا بعدم وجود الارتباط بين قضيتين هما: ( جاء شوالٌ ) و ( الصيام واجب ) والمعنى هو أنه ليس يجب الصوم إذا جاء شهر شوال لأنه لا يجب الصوم إلا في رمضان فهذه قضية شرطية سالبة.

وبالتأمل تعرف أن الفرق بين القضية الحملية والقضية الشرطية هو:
1- في الحملية لا يوجد أداة شرط، وفي الشرطية توجد أداة شرط مثل إذا وإن ومتى ونحوها.
2- في الحملية تنحل القضية وتنفك إلى مفردين موضوع ومحمول، بينما في الشرطية تنحل إلى قضيتين.

مثال:  زيد قائم هذه قضية حملية تنحل إلى مفردين هما: ( زيد- وقائم ) أي إلى موضوع ومحمول.
وإذا قلنا إذا طلعت الشمس فالنهار موجود فهذه قضية شرطية تنحل إلى قضيتين بعد حذف أداة الشرط والفاء الرابطة وهما ( طلعت الشمس ) و ( النهار موجود ) فهما في الأصل خبران وقضيتان جمع بينهما بواسطة أداة الشرط والفاء الرابطة.

وهنا تنبيهان: 
الأول هو: أن القضيتين المنحلتين في القضية الشرطية لم يعودا مركبين تامين يحسن السكوت عليها بل هما مركبان ناقصان.
فقولنا طلعت الشمس هذا مركب تام وقضية حملية، ولكن إذا دخل عليها الشرط فقلنا إذا طلعت الشمس فهذا مركب ناقص لا يحسن السكوت عليه، وإذا قلنا النهار موجود فهذا مركب تام وقضية حملية ولكن إذا صار جوابا للشرط ودخلت عليه الفاء وصار فالنهار موجود فقد صار مركبا ناقصا.

ويترتب على هذه المعلومة هو أن تعقل طرفي القضية الشرطية يكون من مصاديق التصور والجزم بالنسبة بين القضيتين يكون تصديقا.
فتعقل إذا طلعت الشمس، تصور، وتعقل فالنهار موجود تصور، والحكم بمجموع الجملة بطرفيها تصديق.

الثاني هو: أن الجملة الإنشائية قد يكون فيها شرط مثل أكرمْ زيدا إذا جاءك, أو إذا جاءك زيد فأكرمه.
ومثل قوله تعالى إن جاءكم فاسق بنبأ فتبينوا، فهذه لا تحتمل الصدق والكذب لأنها تعبِّر عن إرادة المتكلم ولا تحكي عن واقع.
فهذه تختلف عن قولنا إذا جاء الشتاء فسيهطل المطر، فهذه قضية خبرية شرطية تحتمل أن تكون صادقة في الواقع أو كاذبة لأنها تحكي عن واقع فتامل.

( مناقشات ) 1- في ضوء ما تقدم لماذا بدأنا بالقضية في قسم التصديقات دون الدليل؟ 
2- لم كانت القضية تحتمل الصدق والكذب دون الإنشاء؟
3- ما الفرق بين القضية الشرطية والحملية؟  

( تمارين ) عيّن نوع القضية فيما يأتي: 
(  سمع الله لمن حمده- إن الله على كل شيء قدير- إن تنصروا الله ينصركم- ما على المحسنين من سبيل- ما يخفى على الله من شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء - اقتربت الساعة وانشق القمر ).

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الفقرة الثالثة والعشرون )
 ( أقسام القضية الحملية )
 
قد علمتَ أن القضية قسمان: حملية، وشرطية، والحملية هي: ما حكم فيها بثبوت  شيء لشيء أو نفيه عنه وأجزائها ثلاثة: موضوع، ومحمول، ونسبة.
ثم إن القضية الحملية ثلاثة أقسام:
1- شخصية.
2- محصورة.
3- مهملة.

فالشخصية هي: ما كان موضوعها جزئيا.   
مثال الشخصية الموجبة: زيد قائم.
فهنا حكمنا بالقيام على جزئي وهو زيد، فتكون هذه القضية شخصية لأن موضوعها جزئي لا يصدق على كثيرين.
ومثال الشخصية السالبة: عمروٌ ليس بشاعر.
فهنا حكمنا بانتفاء الشاعرية عن عمرو وهو جزئي، فتكون القضية شخصية سالبة.

 والمحصورة هي: ما كان موضوعها كليا وبيّن فيها الكميّة.
 فقولنا: ( موضوعها كليا ) وهو ما يصدق على كثيرين.
وقولنا ( وبين فيها الكمية ) الكمية هي: أن يكون الحكم متوجها على كل الأفراد أو بعض الأفراد.   
فالمحصورة نوعان: ما كان الحكم فيها على كل الأفراد وتسمى بالكلية، كأن تقول كل كذا فهو كذا.
ما كان الحكم فيها على بعض الأفراد وتسمى بالجزئية، كأن تقول بعض كذا فهو كذا.
مثال: الكلية الموجبة: كل إنسان حيوان.
فهذه محصورة لأن موضوعها وهو الإنسان كلي، وقد بين فيها الكمية بواسطة لفظة  ( كل ) فهذه اللفظة تدل على كمية الأفراد الذين توجه عليهم الحكم وهي  الجميع أي أن جميع أفراد الإنسان ينطبق عليهم المحمول وهو حيوان فصارت  كلية.

مثال آخر: كل مسلم يدخل الجنة.
فهذا كلية موجبة.

مثال الكلية السالبة:
لا شيء من الإنسان بحجر.
أي أن جميع أفراد الإنسان قد انتفت الحجرية عنهم.
وهذه اللفظة ( لا شيء ) تستعمل دائما في الكلية السالبة، فإذا أردت أن تصيغ كلية سالبة فضع لا شيء من ثم جئ بالموضوع والمحمول. 

مثال الجزئية الموجبة: بعض الحيوان إنسان.
فهذه محصورة لأن موضوعها وهو الحيوان كلي، وقد بيّن فيها الكمية بواسطة  لفظة ( بعض ) فهذه اللفظة تدل على كمية الأفراد الذين توجّه عليهم الحكم  وهي الجزء منهم أي أن بعض أفراد الحيوان ينطبق عليهم المحمول وهو إنسان  فصارت جزئية.

مثال آخر: بعض الشر أهون من غيره.
فهذه جزئية موجبة.

مثال الجزئية السالبة: بعض الحيوان ليس بإنسان.
أي أن بعض أفراد الموضوع وهو الحيوان قد انتفت عنهم الإنسانية كالفرس والحمار.
فالمحصورة أربعة أقسام ممكن أن نرمز لها بالرموز وهي:
كل أ ب ( موجبة كلية ).
لا شيء من أ ب ( سالبة كلية ).
بعض أ ب ( موجبة جزئية ).
بعض أ ليس ب ( موجبة جزئية )

وأما المهملة فهي: ما كان موضوعها كليا ولم يبين فيها الكمية.
فهي تشترك مع المحصورة في أن موضوعها كلي ولكن تختلف عنها بإهمال بيان الكمية.
مثال المهملة الموجبة: الإنسان كاتب.
فهنا حكمنا بالكتابة على موضوع كلي وهو الإنسان ولم نبين كمية الأفراد أي  لم نقل كل إنسان كاتب ولا بعض الإنسان كاتب، بل أهملنا ذكر الكمية وصار  الحكم منصبا على أفراد الإنسان من غير أن يبين أن الحكم على كل الأفراد أو  بعضهم.

مثال آخر: العالم يخشى الله.
فهنا حكمنا بخشية الله على العالم وهو كلي ولم نبين أن الحكم يشمل كل العلماء أو بعضهم فتكون قضية مهملة موجبة.

مثال المهملة السالبة: المؤمن لا يكذب.
فهنا حكمنا بعدم الكذب على المؤمن وهو كلي لم يذكر معه ما يدل على إرادة الجميع أو البعض فتكون مهملة سالبة.

مثال آخر: لا يخون المسلم الأمانة.
فهذه قضية مهملة سالبة أريد بها الحكم على المسلم بعدم الخيانة من غير أن نحصر الحكم بالجميع أو البعض. 

وتلخيص ما سبق هو أن الحملية أربعة أقسام شخصية وكلية وجزئية ومهملة وكل  واحدة منها موجبة وسالبة فنحصل على ثمانية أقسام حاصلة من ضرب الـ 4 × 2  وهي:
1- شخصية موجبة.
2- شخصية سالبة.
3- كلية موجبة.
4 كلية سالبة.
5- جزئية موجبة.
6- جزئية سالبة.
7- مهملة موجبة.
8- مهملة سالبة.

وهنا تنبيهان:
الأول: اللفظ الذي يدل على الكمية في القضايا المحصورة يسمى سورا مثل لفظ كل، ولفظ بعض.
فسور الكلية الموجبة ( كل- جميع- أل الاستغراقية- كل لفظ يدل على العموم لكل الأفراد)
وسور الكلية السالبة ( لا شيء من- لا أحد- النكرة في سياق النفي والنهي- كل لفظ يدل على عموم النفي لكل الأفراد )
وسور الجزئية الموجبة ( بعض- فريق- قليل- كثير- طائفة- كل لفظ يدل على أن الحكم على البعض )
وسور الجزئية السالبة ( بعض وليس- ليس كل- كل لفظ يدل على أن نفي الحكم عن بعض الأفراد ).

الثاني: المهملة في قوة الجزئية.
بمعنى أن المهملة يراد بها الحكم على الأفراد من غير أن يعين الحكم بالكل  أو بالبعض مثل الإنسان كاتب والكل أمر مشكوك فيه فقد يكون الحكم يشمل  جميعهم بحسب الواقع وقد لا يكون، وأما البعض فهو قدر يقيني لأننا حينما  نقول الإنسان كاتب فلا بد أن يكون البعض كاتبا على الأقل كي تكون القضية  صادقة فلذا قالوا إن المهملة= الجزئية.
فإذا كانت مهملة موجبة فهي = جزئية موجبة، وإذا كانت مهملة سالبة فهي = جزئية سالبة. 
( مناقشات )

1- في ضوء ما تقدم كيف تفرق بين أنواع القضايا الأربع؟ 
2- ما هي المحصورات الأربع؟ 
3- لماذا كانت المهملة في قوة الجزئية؟ 
( تمارين )
 
عيّن نوع القضية الحملية فيما يأتي:
( محمد رسول الله- الله ربنا- كل بدعة ضلالة- بغداد عاصمة العراق  - كل نفس  ذائقة الموت- لا تأخذه سنة ولا نوم- ومن الناس من يتخذ من دون الله  أندادا- وما أكثر الناس ولو حرصت بمؤمنين-  ما أنت بتابع قبلتهم- كل من  عليها فان ).

----------


## جامِعُ العَشْرِ

الأستاذ الفاضل: جزاك الله خيراً على أسلوبك السهل الواضح
بودي الاستفسار من سعادتكم عن كتاب اسمه الأساس في المنطق، وهو شرح ميسر لإيساغوجي، ما رأيكم فيه؟

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

> الأستاذ الفاضل: جزاك الله خيراً على أسلوبك السهل الواضح
> بودي الاستفسار من سعادتكم عن كتاب اسمه الأساس في المنطق، وهو شرح ميسر لإيساغوجي، ما رأيكم فيه؟


وجزاك الله خيرا.
في الحقيقة لم أر الكتاب ولم أسمع به إلا منكم.
ليتكم تعطونا بعض المعلومات عنه.
مع التقدير.

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الفقرة الرابعة والعشرون )

 ( أقسام القضية الشرطية )
 
قد علمتَ أن القضية حملية وشرطية، وأن الشرطية هي: ما حكم فيها بوجود الرابطة بين قضية وأخرى أو عدم وجود الرابطة بينهما.
ثم إن القضية الشرطية قسمان:
1- متصلة.
2- منفصلة.

فالمتصلة هي: ما حكم فيها بالتلازم بين قضيتين، أو عدم التلازم بينهما.
مثال المتصلة الموجبة: كلما طلعت الشمس فالنهار موجود.
فهنا حكمنا بأنه متى تحققت القضية الأولى ( طلعت الشمس ) تحققت القضية الثانية ( النهار موجود) فهما متلازمان في الوجود والتحقق.

مثال آخر: إذا طلع الفجر فتجب صلاة الصبح.
فهنا حكمنا بالتلازم بين طلوع الفجر ووجوب الصبح فهي قضية شرطية متصلة موجبة.

مثال آخر: لو كان هؤلاء آلهة ما وردوها.
فهنا حكم الله سبحانه بالتلازم بين انتفاء الإلهية عن أصنام الكفار ودخول  جهنم ، فدخولها لجهنم دليل على أنها ليست آلهة فهي قضية شرطية متصلة موجبة.

مثال المتصلة السالبة: ليس إذا طلعت الشمس وجد الليل.
بل بالعكس إذا طلعت الشمس وجد النهار، فقد حكمنا بعدم التلازم بين طلوع الشمس ووجود الليل فهي شرطية متصلة سالبة.

مثال آخر: ليس كلما جاء الصيف جفت الأنهار.
فقد حكمنا بعدم التلازم الدائمي بين مجيء الصيف وجفاف الأنهار، فقد يجيء الصيف ولا تجف الأنهار فهي شرطية متصلة سالبة.

والمنفصلة: ما حكم فيها بالتنافي بين قضيتين، أو عدم التنافي بينهما.
مثال: إما أن يكون العدد زوجا أو فردا.
فهنا حكمنا بالتنافي والتنافر بين قضيتين الأول ( العدد زوج ) والثانية (  العدد فرد ) فلا يمكن أن يجتمع في العدد الزوجية والفردية فهذه شرطية  منفصلة موجبة.
فهي عكس المتصلة لأن المتصلة فيها اجتماع وتلازم، والمنفصلة فيها عدم اجتماع وتنافر بين القضيتين.

مثال: إما أن يكون الشيء موجودا وإما أن يكون معدوما.
فهنا حكمنا بالتنافي بين وجود الشيء وعدمه واستحالة اجتماعهما فهي قضية شرطية منفصلة موجبة.

مثال: الكلي إما أن يكون ذاتيا أو يكون عرضيا.
فهنا حكمنا بالتنافي بين كون الشيء ذاتيا وكونه عرضيا فهي قضية شرطية منفصلة موجبة.

مثال: ليس إما أن يكون الإنسان كاتبا أو شاعرا.
فهنا حكمنا بعدم تنافي اجتماع القضيتين الأولى ( الإنسان كاتب ) والثانية (  الإنسان شاعر ) فما المانع من أن يكون الإنسان كاتبا وشاعرا في نفس الوقت  فلا يوجد تناف ولا مانع من الاجتماع كما يمتنع أن يكون العدد زوجا وفردا  معا فهي قضية شرطية منفصلة سالبة.

ولو أردنا أن نستخلص الفروق بين الشرطية المتصلة والشرطية المنفصلة لحصلنا على الآتي:
1- المتصلة بين طرفيها ( القضيتين ) تلازم واجتماع.
والمنفصلة بين طرفيها تنافي وعدم اجتماع لأنها مبنية على الترديد بين الاحتمالات فنقول إما أن يكون الشيء كذا أو كذا.

2- عادة ما يستخدم للمنفصلة ( إما ) لأنها تدل على الانفصال.
بينما لا تستعمل إنما في المتصلة بل يستعمل إن وإذا وكلما ولو ونحوها. 

بقي أن نبين أن أجزاء القضية الشرطية سواء أكانت متصلة أو منفصلة لا تسمى  بالموضوع والمحمول بل لها أسماء جديدة لأن طرفيها قضيتان وليسا مفردين.
وأجزائها هي:

1- المقدَّم وهو القضية الأولى.
2- التالي وهو القضية الثانية.
3- النسبة وهي الارتباط بين المقدم والتالي.

مثال: إذا كانت الشمس طالعة فالنهار موجود.
الشمس طالعة ( مقدم )
النهار موجود ( تالي )
والارتباط بينهما هو النسبة.

مثال: إما أن يكون العدد زوجا أو فردا.
العدد زوج ( مقدم )
العدد فرد ( تالي )
والارتباط بينهما بأن ينقسم العدد إلى الزوجية والفردية هو النسبة.
تنبيهان:
الأول: قد عرّفنا القضية الشرطية من  قبلُ بأنها: ما حكم فيها بالارتباط بين قضية وأخرى أو عدم الارتباط بينهما،  وظهر هنا من تقسيم الشرطية إلى متصلة ومنفصلة أن ذلك الارتباط إما أن يكون  على سبيل الاتصال أو الانفصال، فالعلاقة بين المقدم والتالي لا تخلو من  أحدهما. 

الثاني: قد تكون المنفصلة ذوات أجزاء أي لها أكثر من طرفين.
مثال: الكلمة إما أن تكون اسما أو فعلا أو حرفا.
فهنا جعلنا الاحتمالات ثلاثة والتنافر حصل هنا بين ثلاثة أجزاء.
والأكثر أن يكون بين طرفين مثل إما أن يكون الشيء موجودا أو معدوما.

( مناقشات )
 
1- في ضوء ما تقدم كيف تفرق بين المتصلة والمنفصلة؟
2- ما هي أجزاء الشرطية؟
3- ما الفرق بين الموجبة والسالبة في كل من المتصلة والمنفصلة؟

( تمارين )
 
عين المتصلة والمنفصلة فيما يأتي:  
( إنا هديناه السبيل إما شاكرا وإما كفورا) (الفعل إما أن يكون ماضيا أو  مضارعا أو أمرا ) ( مهما تأتنا من آية لتسحرنا بها فما نحن لك بمؤمنين ) (  ليس إذا غابت الشمس تجب صلاة العصر ) ( القضية إما موجبة أو سالبة ) (  الحكم التكليفي إما أن يكون واجبا أو مستحبا أو مباحا أو مكروها أو محرما  ).

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الفقرة الخامسة والعشرون )

 ( أقسام الشرطية المتصلة )
 
قد علمتَ أن الشرطية قسمان: متصلة ومنفصلة، والمتصلة هي: ما حكم فيها بالتلازم بين قضيتين أو عدم التلازم بينهما.
ثم إن المتصلة نوعان:
1- لزومية.
2- اتفاقية.

فاللزومية هي: ما كان الحكم فيها لعلاقة توجبه.
أي أن الحكم بين المقدم والتالي واجب لوجود علاقة تقتضي ذلك الحكم كعلاقة العلية والسببية.
مثال: إذا كانت الشمس طالعة فالنهار موجود.
فالمقدم هنا وهو ( الشمس طالعة ) علة وسبب لحصول التالي وهو ( النهار موجود ) 
فهذه قضية لزومية لوجود العلاقة.

مثال: إذا سخُن الحديد فإنه يتمدد.
فهنا سخونة الحديد علة لتمدده فالتلازم والربط بين المقدم والتالي لعلاقة العلية فهي متصلة لزومية موجبة

مثال: كلما زالت الشمس عند الظهيرة وجبت صلاة الظهر.
فهنا زوال الشمس علة وسبب شرعي لوجوب صلاة الظهر فهي قضية شرطية متصلة لزومية موجبة.
فهذه أمثلة اللزومية الموجبة.

ومثال اللزومية السالبة: ليس متى طلعت الشمس، فالليل موجودٌ.
فهنا نفينا التلازم والاقتران بين ( طلوع الشمس ) و (وجود الليل ) ونفي  الاقتران هنا حصل بسبب علة أوجبت ذلك وهي طلوع الشمس لأنها علة لعدم وجود  الليل، فإنه متى طلعت الشمس انتفى وجود الليل فالمقدم سبب لعدم التالي فهذه  شرطية متصلة لزومية سالبة.

مثال آخر: ليس إذا سخن الماء فإنه يجمد.
فهنا نفينا التلازم بين سخونة الماء وتجمده، لأن سخونة الماء علة لعدم تجمده، فهذه لزومية سالبة.

مثال آخر: ليس إذا جاء شهر شوال فالصيام واجب.
فهنا نفينا التلازم بين مجيء شهر شوال ووجوب الصيام لأن علة وجوب الصيام هو  مجيء شهر رمضان فإذا انتفى هذا الشهر وجاء غيره لم يجب الصوم فهنالك علاقة  بين كون الشهر غير رمضان كشوال وبين عدم وجوب الصيام فهي شرطية متصلة  لزومية سالبة.

فتلخص أنه في اللزومية الموجبة يوجد اقتران بين المقدم والتالي نشأ بسبب علاقة بينهما.
وفي اللزومية السالبة يوجد افتراق بين المقدم والتالي نشأ أيضا بسبب علاقة بينهما. 

والاتفاقية هي: ما كان الحكم فيها من غير علاقة توجبه.
مثال الاتفاقية الموجبة: كلما كان الإنسان ناطقا كان الفرس صاهلا.
فأي علاقة بين القضيتين ( الإنسان ناطق ) و ( الفرس صاهل ) وإنما اتفقا في  الواقع أن وجدا سوية بتلك الأوصاف من غير أن تؤثر ناطقية الإنسان على  صاهلية الفرس أو بالعكس.

مثال: إذا كان أبو بكر زوّج ابنته للنبي فعلي تزوج ابنت النبي.
فلا علاقة بين المقدم ( أبو بكر زوّج ابنته للنبي ) والتالي ( علي تزوج  ابنت النبي ) صلى الله عليه وسلم وإنما توافقا في الواقع كذلك من غير علية  ولا علاقة فهذه قضية شرطية متصلة اتفاقية موجبة.

مثال: إذا كانت الصلاة فيها تكبيرة الإحرام فالحج فيه طواف بالبيت الحرام.
فلا علاقة بين المقدم والتالي فهي اتفاقية موجبة.

ومن أمثلة الاتفاقية ما لو اقترن شيئان في الواقع كثيرا فيحسب الناظر أن بينهما علاقة وليس سوى الاتفاق من غير مناسبة بينهما.
مثال: لو أن زيدا كلما خرج من بيته رأى سيارة تمر من أمامه واتفق هذا دائما فيقال حينئذ:
كلما خرج زيد من بيته مرت السيارة من أمامه. 
فهذه قضية شرطية متصلة اتفاقية موجبة.

ومثال الاتفاقية السالبة: ليس إذا كان الإنسان ناطقا يكون الفرس ناهقا .
فهنا نفينا الاقتران بين المقدم ( الإنسان ناطق ) والتالي ( الفرس ناهق )  ولا شك أن الفرس غير ناهق في الواقع وانتفاء الناهقية عنه لم ينتج من  ناطقية الإنسان، بخلاف انتفاء الليل فهو ناتج من طلوع الشمس كما تقدم فتكون  اتفاقية سالبة.

مثال آخر: ليس إذا كان الحج واجبا يكون الربا حلالا.
فهنا نريد أن ننفي الاقتران بينهما ونريد أن نقول إن وجوب الحج لا ينتج منه  حلية الربا ولا علاقة بين وجوب الحج وانتفاء الحلية عن الربا فهي قضية  شرطية متصلة اتفاقية سالبة.

مثال آخر: لو توهم شخص أنه إذا خرج إلى العمل وقد سمع نعيق الغراب فستحصل مصيبة ( التطيّر ) فيقول له الموحدُّ المتوكلُّ على ربه: 
ليس إذا سمعتَ نعيقَ الغرابِ فستحصلُ مصيبةً.
فهنا نريد أن ننفي الاقتران بين المقدم ( سماع نعيق الغراب ) وبين التالي (  حصول المصيبة ) ولا علاقة بين انتفاء حصول المصيبة وسماع صوت الغراب، فهذه  شرطية متصلة اتفاقية سالبة. 

فتلخص أنه في الشرطية الموجبة يحصل اقتران بين  المقدم والتالي في اللزومية والاتفاقية معا ولكن الاقتران بينهما في  اللزومية لعلاقة وفي الاتفاقية لغير علاقة.
وفي الشرطية السالبة يحصل افتراق بين المقدم والتالي في اللزومية  والاتفاقية معا ولكن الافتراق بينهما في اللزومية لعلاقة وفي الاتفاقية  لغير علاقة.

( مناقشات )
 
1- في ضوء ما تقدم كيف تفرق بين اللزومية والاتفاقية؟
2- ما هي العلاقة بين المقدم والتالي في اللزومية؟
3- هل حصل وأن توهمتَ أنت أو توهم أحد تعرفه في قضية أنها لزومية فبان أنها اتفاقية اذكر مثال ذلك؟


( تمارين )
 
بيّن اللزومية والاتفاقية الموجبة والسالبة فيما يأتي:
( إن تدعهم إلى الهدى فلن يهتدوا إذاً أبدا ) ( ليس إذا نزل المطر فإنه  تموت الأرض ) ( لو كان فيهما آلهة إلا الله لفسدتا ) ( ليس إذا كان الزنا  حراما كان الزواج حراما ) ( إذا كان الشافعي فقيها فامرؤ القيس شاعر ).

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الفقرة السادسة والعشرون )

( أقسام الشرطية المنفصلة )

قد علمتَ أن الشرطية متصلة، ومنفصلة، وأن المنفصلة هي: ما حكم فيها بالتنافي بين قضيتين أو عدم التنافي بينهما.
ثم إن المنفصلة ثلاثة أقسام:
1- مانعة جمع وخلو.
2- مانعة جمع فقط.
3- مانعة خلو فقط.

فمانعة الجمع والخلو هي: ما يمتنع فيها اجتماع طرفيها وارتفاعهما معا، أو يمكن ذلك.  
فقولنا (ما يمتنع فيها اجتماع طرفيها وارتفاعهما معا ) هذا تعريف مانعة الجمع والخلو الموجبة.
وقولنا ( أو يمكن ذلك ) أي يجوز أن يجتمعا ويجوز أن يرتفعا وهذا تعريف  مانعة الجمع والخلو السالبة فمفهوم السالبة بالضد من مفهوم الموجبة.

مثال مانعة الجمع والخلو الموجبة: إما أن يكون العدد زوجا أو فردا.
فطرفاها هما المقدم ( العدد زوج ) والتالي وهو ( العدد فرد )، وهما لا  يجتمعان فيستحيل أن يكون العدد الواحد زوجا وفردا معا، ولا يرتفعان أي لا  يخلو العدد منهما فيستحيل أن يوجد عدد وهو ليس بزوج أو فرد.

مثال آخر: إما أن يكون الشيء موجودا أو معدوما.
فيستحيل أن يتصف الشيء بالوجود والعدم معا، ويستحيل أن يخلو الشيء من  الوجود والعدم بل الشيء إما أن يتصف بالوجود فقط، أو بالعدم فقط.
فهي قضية شرطية منفصلة مانعة جمع وخلو موجبة.

مثال آخر: الإنسان إما مؤمن أو كافر.
فيستحيل أن يجتمعا فيكون الإنسان مؤمنا وكافرا معا، ويستحيل أن يرتفعا فيكون الإنسان لا مؤمنا ولا كافرا.
فهي قضية شرطية منفصلة مانعة جمع وخلو موجبة.

ومثال مانعة الجمع والخلو السالبة: ليس إما أن يكون العدد زوجا أو منقسما بمتساويين.
فالعدد الواحد يمكن أن يجتمع فيه الزوجية والانقسام بمتساويين لأنه في  الحقيقة الانقسام بمتساويين صفة العدد الزوجي، ويمكن أن يرتفع العدد عنهما  بأن يكون فردا.

مثال: ليس إما أن يكون الإنسان مؤمنا أو صائما.
فيجتمعان في المؤمن الصائم، ويرتفعان في الكافر غير الصائم.
فهي قضية شرطية منفصلة مانعة جمع وخلو سالبة.

ومانعة الجمع فقط هي: ما يمتنع فيها اجتماع طرفيها ويجوز ارتفاعهما، أو يمكن العكس.
ومعنى ( يمكن العكس ) أي يجوز اجتماع طرفيها ويمتنع ارتفاعهما وذلك في السالبة لأنها بالضد من الموجبة.

مثال مانعة الجمع الموجبة: إما أن يكون الجسم أبيض أو أسود.
فيستحيل اجتماعهما بأن يكون الجسم أبيض وأسود معا، ويجوز ارتفاعهما كأن يكون أحمر.

مثال آخر: إما أن يكون هذا الشيء شجرا أو حجرا.
فيستحيل اجتماعهما بأن يكون شجرا وحجرا معا، ويجوز ارتفاعهما كأن يكون حيوانا.

مثال آخر: الصلاة إما أن تكون واجبة أو مستحبة.
فيستحيل اجتماعهما بأن تكون الصلاة واجبة ومستحبة معا، ويجوز ارتفاعهما كأن تكون الصلاة محرمة كما في أوقات النهي.

ومثال مانعة الجمع السالبة: ليس إما أن يكون الجسم غير أبيض أو غير أسود.
فهنا طرفان ( غير الأبيض ) و ( غير الأسود ) وهما يجتمعان معا كما في  الأحمر فإنه غير أبيض وغير أسود ولكن يستحيل أن يرتفعا معا؛ لأن عبارة غير  الأبيض تشمل كل الألوان عدا الأبيض، فإذا ارتفع فمعناه ارتفاع كل الألوان  عدا الأبيض، وعبارة غير الأسود تشمل كل الألوان عدا الأسود، فإذا ارتفع  فمعناه ارتفاع كل الألوان عدا الأسود، فإذا جوزنا ارتفاعهما معا فقد جوزنا  ارتفاع كل الألوان ويكون الجسم غير متلون بأي لون وهذا محال.

مثال آخر: ليس إما أن تكون الصلاة غير واجبة أو غير مستحبة.
فيجوز اجتماعهما كما في الصلاة المحرمة فإنها غير واجبة وغير مستحبة،  ويستحيل ارتفاعهما معا؛ لأن عبارة غير واجبة تشمل كل الأحكام عدا الوجوب،  وعبارة غير مستحبة تشمل كل الأحكام عدا الاستحباب فإذا رفعناهما معا فمعناه  خلو الصلاة من أي حكم شرعي وهذا مستحيل في الشرع.

ومانعة الخلو فقط هي: ما يمتنع فيها ارتفاع طرفيها ويجوز اجتماعهما، أو يمكن العكس.
ومعنى ( يمكن العكس ) أي يجوز ارتفاع طرفيها ويمتنع اجتماعهما وذلك في السالبة لأنها بالضد من الموجبة.

مثال مانعة الخلو الموجبة: الجسم إما أن يكون غير أبيض أو غير أسود.
فيجوز اجتماعهما كما في الأحمر ويمتنع ارتفاعهما كما بيناه قبل قليل في مانعة الجمع السالبة.

مثال آخر: إما أن يكون هذا الشيء لا شجرا أو لا حجرا.
فيجوز اجتماعهما كأن يكون هذا الشيء حيوانا، ويمتنع ارتفاعهما؛ لأن عبارة (  لا شجر ) تشمل كل شيء عدا الشجر، وعبارة ( لا حجر ) تشمل كل شيء عدا الحجر  فإذا جوزنا ارتفاعهما فمعناه أن يخلو هذا الشيء من أي شيء يمكن أن يسمى به  فلا هو شجر ولا حجر ولا حيوان ولا جماد ولا أي شيء وهذا محال.

مثال: المؤمن إما أن يجد جزاء طاعته في الدنيا أو يجدها في الآخرة.
فيجوز أن يجتمعا فيجد جزاء طاعته في الدنيا وفي الآخرة، ولكن يمتنع في الشرع أن لا يجد جزاء طاعته لا في الدنيا ولا في الآخرة.

ومثال مانعة الخلو السالبة: ليس إما أن يكون الجسم أبيض أو أسود.
فيستحيل اجتماعهما بأن يكون الجسم أبيض وأسود معا، ويجوز ارتفاعهما كأن يكون أحمر.

مثال آخر: ليست الصلاة إما أن تكون واجبة أو مستحبة.
فيستحيل اجتماعهما بأن تكون الصلاة واجبة ومستحبة معا، ويجوز ارتفاعهما كأن تكون محرمة.

فتلخص أن حالات المنفصلة ست:
1- ( لا يجتمعان ولا يرتفعان ) مانعة جمع وخلو موجبة.
2- ( يجتمعان ويرتفعان ) مانعة جمع وخلو سالبة.
3- ( لا يجتمعان ويرتفعان ) مانعة جمع موجبة.
4- ( يجتمعان ولا يرتفعان ) مانعة جمع سالبة.
5- ( يجتمعان ولا يرتفعان ) مانعة خلو موجبة.
6- ( لا يجتمعان ويرتفعان ) مانعة خلو سالبة.

تنبيهان:
الأول: ظهر مما سبق أن الفرق بين الحالة  الثالثة ( مانعة الجمع الموجبة ) والحالة السادسة ( مانعة الخلو السالبة )  هو في الإيجاب والسلب ولذا فيمكن التمثيل بنفس المثال في الحالتين الأول لا  يحوي ليس والثاني فيه ليس.
مثل الجسم إما أبيض أو أسود لمانعة الجمع الموجبة، وليس إما أن يكون الجسم أبيض أو أسود لمانعة الخلو السالبة.
وكذا ظهر أن الفرق بين الحالة الرابعة ( مانعة الجمع السالبة ) والحالة  الخامسة ( مانعة الخلو الموجبة ) هو في الإيجاب والسلب ولذا يمكن التمثيل  بنفس المثال في الحالتين الأول يحوي ليس والثاني خال منها. 
مثل ليس إما أن يكون الجسم غير أبيض أو غير أسود، والجسم إما أن يكون غير أبيض أو غير أسود. تأمل. 

الثاني: ظهر أيضا أن مناسبة التسمية تظهر في  الموجبة فقط فمانعة الجمع والخلو الموجبة يتحقق فيها منع الجمع والخلو،  بينما مانعة الجمع والخلو السالبة بالعكس لا يوجد فيها منع جمع ولا منع خلو  ولو أردنا أن نسميها باسم يناسبها لقلنا مجيزة الجمع والخلو وكذا قل في  البقية.
وهذا أيضا ينطبق على غير هذا الموضع مثل تسمية القضية بالحملية أي يحمل  فيها شيء على شيء كما في زيد قائم، ولكن السالبة يوجد فيها سلب الحمل لا  الحمل كما في زيد ليس بقائم.

( مناقشات )

1- في ضوء ما تقدم كيف تفرق بين مانعة الجمع والخلو ومانعة الجمع ومانعة الخلو؟ 
2- كيف تفرق بين الموجبة والسالبة من كل قسم من أقسام المنفصلة الثلاثة؟
3- إذا كانت مانعة الجمع والخلو السالبة يجوز فيها الجمع والخلو معا فلم سميت بذلك؟    

( تمارين )

 بيّن نوع المنفصلة فيما يأتي:
( القرآن إما حجة لك أو حجة عليك ) ( ليس الطعام إما أن يكون حلوا أو حامضا  ) ( التجارة إما ربح أو خسارة ) ( ليس الاسم إما مرفوع أو منصوب ) ( ليس  الاسم إما غير مرفوع أو غير منصوب ) ( مثل الجليس الصالح كحامل المسك: إما  أن يُحذِيك، وإما أن تبتاع منه، وإما أن تجد منه ريحا طيبة ).
يحذيك= يمنحك من مسكه، تبتاع منه= تشتري منه.

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

الدرس الرابع في المرفقات.
وسنتوقف قليلا كي يراجع الإخوة الدرس.

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الفقرة السابعة والعشرون )

 ( التناقض )
 
قد علمتَ أن القضية قول يحتمل الصدق والكذب، وأنها إما أن تكون حملية وإما  أن تكون شرطية وللحملية أقسام وللشرطية أقسام قد سبق بيانها فهذا ما يتعلق  بأقسام القضية.
وأما أحكام القضية فأولها التناقض.

والتناقض هو: اختلاف قضيتين بالإيجاب والسلب بحيث يقتضي صدق أحدهما وكذب الأخرى. 
أي أن التناقض يكون بين قضيتين إحداهما موجبة، والأخرى سالبة، وبين معنى  القضيتين غاية التنافي بحيث إذا صدقت إحداهما، فلا بد أن تكون الثانية  كاذبة، وإذا كذبت إحداهما فلا بد أن تكون الثانية صادقة.

مثال: زيد قائم.
هذه قضية موجبة، فإذا أردنا أن نذكر نقيضها نقول: زيد ليس بقائم، وهذه قضية سالبة.
ونجد أنه إذا صدقت القضية الأولى بأن كان زيد قائما في الواقع، فستكذب  القضية الثانية، وإذا صدقت القضية الثانية بأن كان زيد ليس بقائم في  الواقع، فستكذب القضية الأولى، فهذا هو التناقض.

فالقضيتان المتناقضتان ( لا يجتمعان ولا يرتفعان ).
ومعنى لا يجتمعان = معنى لا يصدقان معا، أي إذا صدقت إحداهما، كذبت الأخرى.
ومعنى لا يرتفعان= معنى لا يكذبان، أي إذا كذبت إحداهما فلا بد أن تصدق  الثانية، ولا يمكن أن يكذبان معا ويخلو الموضوع عنهما فلا يتصف لا بمحمول  القضية الأولى ولا بمحمول القضية الثانية.     

مثال: الله ربنا.
هذه قضية موجبة يؤمن بها كل الخلق إلا من شذ، وأما الملحدون فيقولون الله  ليس ربنا وهذه قضية سالبة فلا يمكن أن يجتمعا بأن يكون الله ربا وليس ربا،  ولا يمكن أن يرتفعا بأن لا يتصف الله سبحانه بالربوبية ولا بعدمها معا  فتكون القضيتان السابقتان متناقضتين.

مثال: محمد رسول الله.
هذه قضية موجبة يؤمن بها المسلمون، وأما الكفار فيقولون محمد ليس برسول  الله، وهذه قضية سالبة فإما أن تكون الأولى هي الصادقة في الواقع، وإما أن  تكون الثانية.
وبما أنه قد ثبت بالبرهان صدق الأولى، فتكون الثانية كاذبة قطعا.

فتلخص من ذلك أن التناقض هو نوع تلازم بين  قضيتين، ولكنه تلازم تعاندي فإذا صدقت إحداهما لا بد أن تكذب الثانية، وإذا  كذبت إحداهما فلا بد أن تصدق الثانية فهما لا يجتمعان ولا يرتفعان.

ومعرفة التناقض تعين على الاستدلال السليم.
بيانه:
إذا أردت أن تستدل على صحة قضية ما فسيكون عندك خياران:
الأول: أن تثبت صحة القضية التي تؤمن بها بالدليل.
الثاني: أن تثبت بطلان القضية المناقضة للقضية التي تؤمن بها بالدليل.

مثال: إذا جرت بينك وبين أحد الملاحدة مناظرة حول إثبات وجود الله سبحانه فلك طريقان:
الأول: أن تثبت بالدليل أن ( الله موجود ) فيبطل مباشرة القضية التي يؤمن  بها الملحد وهي ( الله ليس بموجود ) لأنهما قضيتان متناقضتان وبما أنك أثبت  صدق الأولى فيثبت بشكل تلقائي كذب الثانية لأنهما لا يجتمعان.

الثاني: أن تثبت بالدليل بطلان أن ( الله ليس بموجود ) كما يعتقد الملحد،  فيثبت مباشرة صحة القضية التي تؤمن بها وهي أن ( الله موجود ) لأنهما  قضيتان متناقضتان وبما أنك أثبت كذب الثانية فيثبت بشكل تلقائي صدق الأولى  لأنهما لا يرتفعان.
أي أنك لا تحتاج أن تستدل مرتين مرة في الإثبات ومرة في النفي.

( مناقشات )
 
1- في ضوء ما تقدم كيف تعرف أنه يوجد تناقض بين قضيتين ؟ 
2- ما معنى قولهم إن النقيضين لا يصدقان ولا يكذبان؟ 
3- ما هي فائدة معرفة التناقض؟

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الفقرة الثامنة والعشرون )

( شروط التناقض )
 
قد علمتَ أن التناقض هو: اختلاف قضيتين بالإيجاب والسلب بحيث يقتضي صدق أحدهما وكذب الأخرى.
ثم إن للتناقض ثمانية شروط هي:
1- الاتحاد في الموضوع.
فلو اختلفت القضيتان في الموضوع لم تتناقضا.
مثال: زيد قائم، عمرو ليس بقائم.
فلا تناقض لاختلاف الموضوع في القضيتين لأن موضوع القضية الأولى زيد، وموضوع الثانية عمرو.

2- الاتحاد في المحمول.
فلو اختلفت القضيتان في المحمول لم تتناقضا.
مثال: زيد قائم، زيد ليس بنائم.
فلا تناقض لاختلاف المحمول في القضيتين لأن محمول القضية الأولى قائم، ومحمول الثانية نائم.

3- الاتحاد في الزمان.
فلو اختلفت القضيتان في الزمان لم تتناقضا.
مثال: زيد قائم الآن، زيد ليس بقائم قبل ساعة.
فلا تناقض لاختلاف الزمان في القضيتين لأن زمان القضية الأولى الآن، وزمان الثانية قبل ساعة.

4- الاتحاد في المكان.
فلو اختلفت القضيتان في المكان لم تتناقضا.
مثال: زيد قائم في الشارع، زيد ليس بقائم في البيت.
فلا تناقض لاختلاف القضيتين في المكان لأن مكان القضية الأولى هو الشارع، ومكان الثانية هو البيت.

5- الاتحاد في الإضافة.
فلو اختلفت القضيتان في الإضافة لم تتناقضا.
مثال: زيد أكبر من عمرو، زيد ليس بأكبر من سعيد.
فلا تناقض لاختلاف القضيتين في الإضافة لأن المقصود هو زيد أكبر سنا  بالإضافة إلى عمرو، ولكنه ليس أكبر سنا بالإضافة والقياس إلى سعيد.

6- الاتحاد في القوة والفعل.
فلو اختلفت القضيتان في القوة والفعل لم تتناقضا.
وقد مرّ عليك أن المقصود بالقوة هو القابلية والجاهزية للتحقق، بينما المراد من الفعل هو التحقق الحالي.
فالبذرة شجرة بالقوة فمتى زرعت وسقيت وتوفرت الظروف المناسبة صارت شجرة،  بينما الشجرة التي هي أمامك شجرة بالفعل فهي شجرة الآن لا أنها ستصير شجرة  بالمستقبل.
مثال: زيد فقيه بالقوة، زيد ليس بفقيه بالفعل.
فلا تناقض لاختلاف القضيتين بالقوة والفعل لأن المراد في القضية الأولى هو القوة، وفي الثانية هو الفعل.

7- الاتحاد في الجزء والكل.
فلو اختلفت القضيتان في الجزء والكل لم تتناقضا.
مثال: زيد أبيض بعضه، زيد ليس بأبيض كله.
فلا تناقض لاختلاف القضيتين بالجزء والكل لأن المقصود أن بعض زبد أبيض  كأسنانه وباطن كفه وأما كله فليس بأبيض كشعره الأسود وقد تكون بشرته سوداء.  

8- الاتحاد في الشرط.
فلو اختلفت القضيتان في الشرط لم تتناقضا.
مثال: زيد ناجح إن اجتهد، زيد ليس ناجح إن لم يجتهد.
فلا تناقض لاختلاف القضيتين بالشرط لأن الشرط في القضية الأولى هو الاجتهاد وفي الثانية عدم الاجتهاد.

فهذه هي شروط التناقض ويمكن أن نختصرها ( باتحاد الموضوع والمحمول والقيود في القضيتين ).
فلكي يتحقق التناقض لا بد أن يحصل الاتحاد في كل ما سبق ويكون الاختلاف في الإيجاب والسلب.

ثم إن فائدة معرفة هذه الوحدات الثماني التي هي شروط التناقض تكمن في رفع  التعارض الظاهري بين القضايا، وكثيرا ما يتوهم الناظر وجود التعارض  والتناقض بين النصوص الشرعية فيأتي العالِمُ فيرفع التناقض بذكر تخلف شرط  من شروط التناقض فيندفع الإشكال.

مثال: قال الله تعالى: ( وما رميتَ إذْ رميتَ ولكنّ اللهَ رمى ).
فقوله تعالى ( وما رميت ) نفي للرمي عنه.
وقوله ( إذْ رميتَ ) إثبات للرمي له. 
فالأولى= ما رميت يا رسول الله.
والثانية= قد رميت يا رسول الله.
وهذا تناقض - في الظاهر- فكيف السبيل؟

والجواب: هو أنه قد جاء في الروايات أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في معركة  بدر أخذ حفنة من تراب ثم رماها على المشركين فلم يبق أحد منهم إلا ووقع  عليه التراب.
ولا شك أن الرمي والإلقاء حصل من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولكن التسديد  والإصابة كان من الله سبحانه وإلا كيف لذلك التراب القليل أن يصل إلى ذلك  العدد الغفير من المشركين فهي معجزة للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.
فتكون النتيجة هكذا:
ما رميت يا رسول الله أي أوصلت وأصبت.
قد رميت يا رسول الله أي ألقيت.
أي أن المحمول في القضيتين مختلف من حيث المعنى فلا تناقض.

( مناقشات )
 
1- في ضوء ما تقدم ما هي شروط التناقض؟  
2- عبّر بعبارة مختصرة عن تلك الشروط؟  
3- ما هي فائدة معرفة شروط التناقض؟

( تمارين )

  بيّن سبب عدم التناقض بين القضايا الآتية:
1- ( محمد رسول الله- مسيلمة ليس برسول الله ).
2- ( القرآن هدى للمتقين- القرآن ليس هدى للكافرين ).
3- ( بنو إسرائيل أفضل العالمين في زمانهم- بنو إسرائيل ليسوا بأفضل العالمين بعد البعثة ).
4- ( إن الله أباح الزواج بأكثر من امرأة إن عدل بينهن- إن الله لم يبح الزواج بأكثر من امرأة إن لم يعدل بينهن).
5- ( أبو عبيدة خليفة بالقوة- أبو عبيدة ليس بخليفة بالفعل ).

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الفقرة التاسعة والعشرون )


( تناقض المحصورات )
 
قد علمتَ أن التناقض لا بد فيه من الاتحاد في الوحدات الثمان،  ولا بد فيه من الاختلاف في الإيجاب والسلب كي تناقض إحداهما الأخرى.
ثم إن الاختلاف في الإيجاب والسلب هو كاف لوحده في نقض القضية الشخصية.
مثال: زيد قائم نقيضها زيد ليس بقائم.
وعمرو جالس نقيضها عمرو ليس بجالس.
والعراق بلد كبير نقيضها العراق ليس بلدا كبيرا، وهكذا.

أما في المحصورات الأربع أعني الموجبة الكلية، والموجبة الجزئية، والسالبة  الكلية والسالبة الجزئية فلا يكفي الاختلاف في الإيجاب والسلب، بل لا بد  معه من الاختلاف في السور فتنقض الكلية بالجزئية.
فالموجبة الكلية.. نقيضها.. السالبة الجزئية.
والسالبة الكلية.. نقيضها.. الموجبة الجزئية.

مثال: كل إنسان حيوان هذه موجبة كلية نقيضها هو بعض الإنسان ليس بحيوان وهذه سالبة جزئية.
وكذا - كما هو واضح- السالبة الجزئية مثل بعض الإنسان ليس بحيوان تنتقض بالموجبة الكلية مثل كل إنسان حيوان.

مثال: كل مسلم يحب الله ورسوله نقيضها بعض المسلمين لا يحبون الله ورسوله.
فهاتان قضيتان متناقضتان إحداهما صادقة والأخرى كاذبة.

مثال: لا شيء من الإنسان بحجر هذه سالبة كلية نقيضها بعض الإنسان حجر وهذه موجبة كلية.
وكذا - كما هو واضح - الموجبة الجزئية مثل بعض الإنسان حجر تنتقض بالسالبة الكلية مثل لا شيء من الإنسان بحجر.

مثال: لا أحد من الكفار سيدخل الجنة هذه سالبة كلية نقيضها بعض الكفار سيدخل الجنة.
فهاتان قضيتان متناقضتان إحداهما صادقة والأخرى كاذبة.

فهذا ما يتعلق بنقض المحصورات وأما المهملة فهي في قوة الجزئية كما سبق فتنقض بالكلية.
مثال: الإنسان كاتب، هذه موجبة مهملة تنتقض بلا شيء من الإنسان بكاتب؛ لأن  الإنسان كاتب في قوة بعض الإنسان كاتب وهذه موجبة جزئية تنتقض بالسالبة  الكلية.

مثال: الإنسان ليس بكاتب هذه سالبة مهملة تنتقض بكل إنسان كاتب؛ لأن  الإنسان ليس بكاتب في قوة بعض الإنسان ليس بكاتب وهذه سالبة جزئية تنتقض  بالموجبة الكلية.

فيكون نقيض المهملة الموجبة هو السالبة الكلية.
ويكون نقيض المهملة السالبة هو الموجبة الكلية.

ولو أردنا أن نلخص ما سبق لحصلنا على الآتي:
1- نقيض الشخصية الموجبة شخصية سالبة.
2- نقيض الموجبة الكلية سالبة جزئية.
3- نقيض السالبة الكلية موجبة جزئية.
4- نقيض المهملة الموجبة سالبة كلية.
5- نقيض المهملة السالبة موجبة كلية.

وقد يقول قائل إنكم قلتم إن بين القضيتين المتناقضتين غاية التنافي فلم  جعلتم الموجبة الكلية تنتقض بالسالبة الجزئية لم لا تنتقض بالسالبة الكلية  فتكون أشد في التنافي مثل كل إنسان حيوان ننقضها بلا شيء من الإنسان حيوان  بينما أنتم نقضتموها ببعض الإنسان ليس بحيوان؟

والجواب: لأن أساس التناقض هو أن تكون أحدهما صادقة والأخرى كاذبة ولو  جعلنا نقيض الموجبة الكلية سالبة كلية لأمكن أن تكذب القضيتان معا في بعض  الأمثلة وهذا مناف للتناقض.

مثال: كل حيوان إنسان، هذه كلية موجبة كاذبة فلو نقضناها بالسالبة الكلية  لقلنا لا شيء من الحيوان بإنسان وهذه كاذبة أيضا فهنا كذبت القضيتان معا  ولكن لو نقضناها ببعض الحيوان ليس بإنسان لكانت صادقة فيتحقق التناقض.

وهنا تنبيه وهو: أن النقيض السالب قد ينحصر في شيء فيسمى حينئذ بالمساوي للنقيض.
مثال: الإنسان موجود، والإنسان ليس بموجود قضيتان متناقضتان.
والإنسان ليس بموجود= في المعنى الإنسان معدوم.
فلو قلنا زيد موجود وزيد معدوم كان التقابل بين الشيء والمساوي لنقيضه؛ لأن معدوم = ليس بموجود.
فالتناقض يكون دائما بين موجبة وسالبة وقولنا زيد معدوم هو قضية موجبة لكنها مساوية في المعنى للسالبة وهو زيد ليس بموجود.

مثال: هذا العدد زوج، وهذا العدد فرد.
بينهما تنافر واضح فلا يجتمعان ولا يرتفعان، والتقابل بينهما هو تقابل بين الشيء والمساوي لنقيضه لأن الفرد = ليس بزوج.
فإذا قلنا هذا العدد زوج، وهذا العدد ليس بزوج صار التقابل بين الشيء والمساوي لنقيضه.
فهذا اصطلاح المناطقة فتنبه.

( مناقشات )
 
1- في ضوء ما تقدم كيف ننقض الكلية موجبة كانت أو سالبة ؟ 
2- كيف ننقض المهملة؟
3- لم نقضنا الكلية الموجبة بالجزئية السالبة ولم ننقضها بالكلية السالبة؟

( تمارين )

انقض القضايا الآتية:
( كل الناس مسلمون- لا أحد من الناس سينجو من النار - من الحب ما قتل- بعض  البدع ليست ضلالة النيل نهر صغير- الجبان لن يخذلك في وقت الشدة ).

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الفقرة الثلاثون)

( العكس )

قد علمتَ أن للقضية أحكاما كان أولها هو التناقض وقد سبق تفصيله، وأما الحكم الثاني من أحكام القضية فهو العكس.

والعكس هو: تبديل كلٍّ من طرفي القضية بالآخر مع بقاء الإيجاب والسلب والصدق بحاله.
أي أننا نجعل الموضوع محمولا والمحمول موضوعا، ولا نبدِّل الإيجاب بالسلب، فنحصل على نتيجة هي أنه متى كان الأصل صادقا كان العكس صادقا أيضا.
مثال: بعض الإنسان أبيض.
هذه القضية الأولى جزئية موجبة فإذا عكسناها صارت:
بعض الأبيض إنسان، وهذه قضية جزئية موجبة أيضا وهذه القضية الثانية حصلنا عليها من عملية العكس حيث قمنا بتبديل أطراف القضية الأولى فجعلنا الموضوع محمولا والمحمول موضوعا وبما أن القضية الأولى صادقة فالقضية الثانية لا بد أن تكون صادقة أيضا. 

مثال: بعض الصلاة واجبة، فإذا عكسناها صارت بعض الواجب صلاة.
وتسمى القضية المعكوسة بالعكس مثل بعض الواجب صلاة.
وتسمى القضية الأولى بالأصل مثل بعض الصلاة واجبة.

مثال: بعض المسلمين فقراء، تنعكس إلى بعض الفقراء مسلمون.
والأولى أصل، والثانية عكس.

وهنا قواعد لكيفية عكس القضايا:
أولا: الموجبة الكلية والجزئية تنعكس إلى موجبة جزئية.
ثانيا: السالبة الكلية تنعكس سالبة كلية.
ثالثا: السالبة الجزئية لا عكس لها.

مثال: كل إنسان حيوان هذه قضية موجبة كلية صادقة، فتنعكس إلى بعض الحيوان إنسان وهي صادقة أيضا لأنه متى صدق الأصل صدق العكس قطعا.

مثال: كل الصحابة عدول هذه قضية موجبة كلية، تنعكس إلى بعض العدول صحابة وهي موجبة جزئية وبما أن الأصل صادق فعكسه صادق أيضا.

مثال: بعض النصارى أسلموا هذه موجبة جزئية تنعكس إلى بعض الذين أسلموا نصارى وهذه موجبة جزئية وبما أن الأصل صادق فالعكس لا بد أن يكون صادقا.

مثال: بعض الأسماء مرفوعة هذه موجبة جزئية تنعكس إلى بعض المرفوعات أسماء وهذه موجبة جزئية وبما أن الأصل صادق فعكسه صادق أيضا.

مثال: لا شيء من الإنسان بحجر هذه سالبة كلية تنعكس إلى لا شيء من الحجر بإنسان وهذه سالبة كلية وبما أن الأصل صادق فالعكس صادق أيضا.

مثال: لا أحد من الكفار سيدخل الجنة هذه سالبة كلية تنعكس إلى لا أحد من الذين سيدخلون الجنة كفار وهذه سالبة كلية أيضا، وبما أن الأصل صادق فالعكس صادق أيضا.


مثال: بعض الحيوان ليس بإنسان وهذه سالبة جزئية صادقة، فإذا عكسناها قلنا بعض الإنسان ليس بحيوان وهذه قضية كاذبة، فلذا قالوا ( لا عكس للسالبة الجزئية ) فتسقط من القسمة.

والخلاصة هي أن العكس هو تلازم بين قضيتين في الصدق بحيث متى صدقت القضية الأولى أمكننا أن نستخرج منها قضية ثانية تكون صادقة أيضا.

( مناقشات )

1- في ضوء ما تقدم ما هو العكس؟
2- كيف تعكس القضايا المحصورات؟
3- ما هي ثمرة العكس؟

( تمارين )

استخرج بطريقة العكس قضايا صادقة مما يلي:
( كل فاعل مرفوع - مِن الأعراب مَن يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر- لا شيء من القرآن يأتيه الباطل – بعض التراب يتيمم به- كل بدعة ضلالة- لا شيء من الفعل بمجرور ).

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الفقرة الواحدة والثلاثون )

 ( التلازم في العكس )

 قد علمتَ أن العكس هو تبديل كل من طرفي القضية بالآخر مع بقاء الإيجاب والسلب والصدق بحاله ولفهم حقيقة العكس بعمق لا بد من الالتفات إلى قواعد التلازم لأن ( الأصل ملزوم ، والعكس لازم أعم). 
وفي باب التلازم  أربع قواعد هي:
1- متى صدق الملزوم صدق اللازم.
2- ليس متى صدق اللازم صدق الملزوم.
3- متى كذب اللازم كذب الملزوم.
4- ليس متى كذب الملزوم كذب اللازم.

مثال: الزوجية لازم أعم للأربعة، فالأربعة ملزوم والزوجية لازم.
فمتى صدق أن هذا العدد أربعة صدق أنه زوج.
ولكن ليس متى صدق أن العدد زوج صدق أنه أربعة لتحقق الزوجية مع غير الأربعة كالستة والثمانية. 
ومتى انتفى وكذب أن هذا العدد زوج كذب أنه أربعة.
ولكن ليس متى انتفى وكذب أن هذا العدد أربعة كذب أنه زوج لتحقق الزوجية مع الستة مثلا.

فإذا ثبت أن الأصل ملزوم والعكس لازم أعم حصلنا على القواعد التالية:
1- متى صدق الأصل صدق العكس.
2- ليس متى صدق العكس صدق الأصل، بل قد يصدق العكس ويكذب الأصل.
3- متى كذب العكس كذب الأصل.
4- ليس متى كذب الأصل كذب العكس، بل قد يكذب الأصل ويصدق العكس.

ولنطبق هذه القواعد على الأمثلة:
مثال: كل إنسان حيوان عكسها بعض الحيوان إنسان.
فالأولى أصل والثانية عكس.
فالأولى ملزوم والثانية لازم.
وهنا متى صدق الملزوم الذي هو الأصل ( كل إنسان حيوان) صدق اللازم الذي هو العكس ( بعض الحيوان إنسان ).

مثال: كل حيوان إنسان قضية كاذبة إذا عكسناها صارت بعض الإنسان حيوان وهي قضية صادقة.
فهنا العكس صادق والأصل كاذب.
إذاً لا يلزم من صدق العكس أن يكون الأصل صادقا.

مثال: كل إنسان حجر، عكسها بعض الحجر إنسان.
فالعكس بما أنه كاذب فالأصل كاذب أيضا لأنه متى كذب العكس لزم كذب الأصل.

مثال: كل حيوان إنسان الذي مثلنا به قبل قليل كاذب وعكسه بعض الإنسان حيوان صادق. 
فهنا الأصل كاذب والعكس صادق.

فتلخص أن التلازم في العكس في جانبين فقط:
الأول: متى صدق الأصل صدق العكس.
الثاني: متى كذب العكس كذب الأصل.

ففائدة مبحث العكس هي:
1- إذا أقمنا الدليل على صدق القضية الأصل أمكننا أن نعرف مباشرة صدق العكس أيضا بلا حاجة لدليل ثان على صحة العكس لأنه متى صدق الأصل صدق العكس.

2- إذا لم نعلم حال القضية الأصل وعرفنا أن عكسها باطل وكاذب علمنا كذب القضية الأصل.
لأنه متى كذب العكس كذب الأصل.

مثال: إذا علمنا أن كل المرسلين أنبياء، فسنعلم بالعكس أن بعض الأنبياء مرسلين.
لأنه متى صدق الأصل صدق العكس.

مثال: إذا ارتبنا في حال هذه القضية ( كل حرف معرب) فعكسناها إلى بعض المعرب حرف وعلمنا أن العكس كاذب فحينئذ نقول فالأصل أيضا كاذب لأنه متى كذب العكس كذب الأصل.

تنبيه: في المنطق لا يوجد مفهوم مخالف فإذا قلنا بعض الإنسان حيوان فتعتبر قضية صادقة ولا يقال فهذا يقتضي أن البعض الآخر من الإنسان ليس بحيوان وهذا باطل، لأننا نقول الطرف الآخر مسكوت عنه أي لم يبين حكمه فلا يستنبط من السكوت حكم.

وعليه فكل قضية كلية صادقة فالجزئية صادقة أيضا.
مثال: كل إنسان جسم، وبعض الإنسان جسم كلاهما صادقتان ولا يقال فتخصيص بعض الإنسان بأنه جسم يقتضي أن البعض الآخر ليس بجسم لأنا نقول هو طرف مسكوت عنه أي لم يبين حكمه.

مثال: كل صلاة عبادة وبعض الصلاة عبادة كلاهما صادقتان.
مثال: كل ذهب معدن، وبعض الذهب معدن كلاهما صادقتان.
وعليه فقس.

( مناقشات )

 1- في ضوء ما تقدم ما علاقة قواعد التلازم بالعكس؟
2- لماذا إذا كذب الأصل قد لا يكذب العكس فلم لا يوجد تلازم ؟ 
3- كيف نستفيد من مبحث العكس؟

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

وهذا هو الدرس الخامس في المرفقات.
لم يبق لنا سوى مبحث القياس وننتهي من المنطق نسأل الله التيسير.

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الفقرة الثانية والثلاثون )

( الدليل )
 
قدْ علمتَ أنَّ أبحاثَ المنطقِ تدورُ حولَ التعريفِ والدليلِ، وقدْ سبقَ الكلامُ مفصلاً حولَ التعريفِ.
وأما الدليل فقد فرغنا من الحديث عن مقدماته أعني مبحث القضية وأقسامها وأحكامها، وها نحن نشرع في الدليل نفسه.

فالدليل هو: ما يلزمُ من العلمِ به العلمُ بشيء آخر.
مثال: إذا علمت أن التدخين مضر بالبدن، فستعلم أنه حرام.
فلزم من علمكَ بضرر التدخين، علمك بحرمته.
فالعلم بأن التدخين مضر يسمى دليلا لأنه يدلك على حرمته.
والشيء الذي استفدته وكسبته من ذلك الدليل وهو حرمة التدخين يسمى مدلولا.

والعلاقة بين الدلالة واللزوم هي: ( أن الدليل ملزوم، والمدلول لازم له ) ولهذا حينما تعلم بالدليل تعلم بالمدلول.
( فكل ما كان مستلزِما لغيره أمكن أن يستدل به على ذلك الغير ).

مثال: طرقة الباب تدل على شخص عند الباب.
فالطرقة دليل وملزوم، ووجود الطارق مدلول ولازم.

مثال: الدخان يدل على النار.
فالدخان دليل وملزوم، والنار مدلول ولازم. 

ثم إن الدليل نوعان:
أولا: دليل مباشر.
ثانيا: دليل غير مباشر. 
فالدليل المباشر هو: ما يستدل فيه بشيء على شيء آخر، أو بقضية على أخرى.
ويدخل في هذا النوع جميع أنواع الدلالات التي تقدمت في أوائل الكتاب.

مثال: إذا علمت أن هذا العدد أربعة فستعلم أنه زوج.
فالأربعة دليل على الزوجية، وإن شئت فقل: الأربعة ملزوم والزوجية لازم.

مثال: إذا رأيت الشمس تشرق من جهة فستعلم أن تلك الجهة هي الشرق.
فالشمس دليل ملزوم وجهة الشرق مدلول ولازم.

مثال: إذا رأيت إشارة المرور الحمراء فستعلم أنه عليك أن تتوقف في مركبتك.
فالإشارة الحمراء دليل، ولزوم التوقف مدلول.

ويدخل في هذا النوع أيضا مبحث التناقض والعكس لأننا نستدل بقضية واحدة على قضية أخرى.
مثال: إذا علمت أن الله موجود قضية صادقة، فستعلم أن ما يقوله الملحد من أن  الله ليس بموجود قضية كاذبة لأنهما نقيضان يلزم من العلم بصدق إحداهما  العلم بكذب الأخرى. 

مثال: إذا علمت أن كل إنسان حيوان قضية صادقة فستعلم أنه بعض الحيوان صادقة  أيضا لأن الثانية عكس الأولى التي هي الأصل ويلزم من العلم بصدق الأصل  العلم بصدق العكس.

أما الدليل غير المباشر فهو: ما يستدل فيه بمجموع قضيتين على قضية أخرى.
مثال: إذا علمت أن: النبيذ مسكر- وكل مسكر حرام- فستعلم أن النبيذ حرام.
فهنا علمت بقضيتين وهما: ( النبيذ مسكر، وكل مسكر حرام ) فأنتجا لك علما  بقضية أخرى وهي النبيذ حرام، فتلك القضيتان تسمى دليلا والقضية الناتجة  منهما تسمى مدلولا ونتيجة.

والدليل غير المباشر هو الذي يهتم به المناطقة ويعقدون له مبحث الدليل ويتكلمون على تفاصيله ويعرفونه بأنه: معلوم تصديقي يوصل إلى مجهول تصديقي.
فالمعلوم التصديقي هنا قضيتان: ( النبيذ مسكر، وكل مسكر حرام ) وقد أوصلا إلى مجهول تصديقي وهو : ( النبيذ حرام ).
واحترزوا بكلمة التصديقي عن التعريف فإنه معلوم تصوري يوصل إلى مجهول تصوري.

فالدليل غير المباشر يحتاج إلى قضيتين للوصول إلى المجهول.
والدليل المباشر لا يحتاج إلى قضيتين للوصول إلى المجهول.

( مناقشات )
 
1- في ضوء ما تقدم ما هو الدليل وما هو المدلول؟ 
2- ما هي العلاقة بين الدلالة واللزوم؟  
3- كيف تفرق بين الاستدلال المباشر وغير المباشر؟

( تمارين )
 
ميّز بين الدليل المباشر وغير المباشر فيما يأتي:
( المحراب على جهة القبلة- بعض الإنسان أبيض على بعض الأبيض إنسان- كل ذهب معدن، وكل معدن يتمدد بالحرارة، فكل ذهب يتمدد بالحرارة ).

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الفقرة الثالثة والثلاثون )

 ( القياس )
 
قد علمتَ أن الدليل هو: ما يلزم من العلم به العلم بشيء آخر، وأنه نوعان  مباشر وهو: ما لا يحتاج لقضيتين للوصول إلى المجهول، وغير مباشر وهو: ما  يحتاج لقضيتين للوصول إلى المجهول.
ثم إن الدليل غير المباشر أقسام أولها هو القياس.

والقياس هو: قول مؤلف من قضايا متى سلمت لزم عنها قول آخر.
مثال: النبيذ مسكر- وكل مسكر حرام- فالنبيذ حرام.
فهذه القضايا ( النبيذ مسكر- وكل مسكر حرام ) متى سلمها وصدّق بها الناظر فسيستنتج منها قضية صادقة عنده ولا بد وهي ( النبيذ حرام ).

مثال: الزاني فاسق- وكل فاسق ترد شهادته- فالزاني ترد شهادته.
فإذا صدّق الشخص بأن الزاني فاسق- وأن كل فاسق ترد شهادته- فسيسلِّم حتما  بأن الزاني ترد شهادته ؛ لأن القاعدة هي: ( كل فاسق ترد شهادته )، وبما أن  الزاني فاسق فهو داخل في تلك القاعدة فينطبق عليه الحكم وهو رد شهادته.

مثال: كل ذهب معدن- وكل معدن يتمدد بالحرارة- فكل ذهب يتمدد بالحرارة.
فهاتان القضيتان متى سلمتا لزم عنهما قضية أخرى صادقة وهي: كل ذهب يتمدد بالحرارة.

وللقياس مصطلحات ينبغي بيانها وهي:
1- المقدِّمَة وهي: القضية التي يتألف منها القياس.
ففي المثال السابق كل ذهب معدن هذه مقدمة، وكل معدن يتمدد بالحرارة، هذه مقدمة أخرى.
فكل قياس يتألف من مقدمتين.

وتقسم المقدمة إلى قسمين هما:
أ- الصغرى وهي: المقدمة الأولى، ( كل ذهب معدن ).
الكبرى وهي: المقدمة الكبرى، ( كل معدن يتمدد بالحرارة ).

2- النتيجة وهي: القول الذي ينتج من المقدمات، مثل كل ذهب يتمدد بالحرارة.
وهذه النتيجة هي ثمرة العملية القياسية التي يقوم بها الشخص.

3- الحدود وهي: مفردات المقدمتين. 
أي أجزاء كل مقدمة من موضوع ومحمول.
ففي المثال ( كل ذهب معدن- وكل معدن يتمدد بالحرارة ) الحدود هي: ( الذهب- معدن- يتمدد بالحرارة ).

والحدود ثلاثة هي:
أ- الحد الأصغر وهو: موضوع النتيجة.
ب- الحد الأكبر وهو: محمول النتيجة.
جـ- الحد الأوسط وهو: المكرر بين مقدمتي القياس، وهو عمدة القياس ولا يتكون من دونه.
ففي المثال ( كل ذهب معدن- وكل معدن يتمدد بالحرارة ) كانت النتيجة هي: ( كل ذهب يتمدد بالحرارة) 
فالذهب حد أصغر لأنه موضوع النتيجة ( كل ذهب يتمدد بالحرارة ).
ويتمدد بالحرارة حد أكبر لأنه محمول النتيجة ( كل ذهب يتمدد بالحرارة ) 
والمعدن هو الحد الأوسط لأنه تكرر في المقدمتين ( كل ذهب معدن- وكل معدن يتمدد بالحرارة ).

( مناقشات )
 
1- في ضوء ما تقدم ما هو القياس؟
2- ما الفرق بين الحدود الثلاثة؟
3- هل كل قضيتين كيفما كانا تشكلان قياسا ؟

( تمارين 1 )
 
بيّن المقدمات والحدود في القياسات التالية:
1- كل بدعة ضلالة- وكل ضلالة في النار- فكل بدعة في النار.
2- المؤمن يطيع الله ورسوله- وكل من يطيع الله ورسوله يفلحُ- فالمؤمن يفلح.  
3- كل فاعل مرفوع- وكل مرفوع معرب- فكل فاعل معرب. 

( تمارين 2 )
 
استخرج النتائج من القياسات التالية:
1- كل إمام فهو راع- وكل راع فهو مسؤول عن رعيته.   
2- كل ماء طهور يصح الوضوء به- وكل ما يصح الوضوء به يرفع الحدث. 
3- كل صلاة عبادة- وكل عبادة تفتقر لنيّة.

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الفقرة الرابعة والثلاثون )

 ( مبدأ عمل القياس )

قد علمتَ أن القياسَ قولٌ مؤلفٌ مِن قضايا متى سُلِّمت لزمَ عنها قولٌ آخر،  وعلمتَ أن القياس هو نوع من أنواع الدليل غير المباشر، وكل دليل سواء أكان  مباشرا أو غير مباشر فهو يعتمد على مبدأ التلازم.

فأساس عمل القياس يعتمد على التلازم بين مقدمتيه وبين النتيجة.
( الأصغر يستلزم الأوسط- والأوسط يستلزم الأكبر- فينتج أن الأصغر يستلزم الأكبر ).

مثال: النبيذ مسكر- وكل مسكر حرام- فالنبيذ حرام.
فهنا الأصغر ( النبيذ ) يستلزم الأوسط ( المسكر )؛ فيكون النبيذ ملزوما والمسكر لازما له.
والأوسط ( المسكر ) يستلزم الأكبر ( الحرام )؛ فيكون المسكر ملزوما والحرام لازما له.
فينتج أن الأصغر يستلزم الأكبر أي أن النبيذ يكون حراما.

بمعنى آخر أن النبيذ حرام لأنه مسكر، فالإسكار هو الدليل على حرمة النبيذ، فهو الواسطة في إثبات الحرمة للنبيذ.

ولهذا دائما يكون الحد الأوسط هو الدليل الحقيقي، ولهذا يقع بعد عبارة ( لأنه كذا )  فيقال لم كان النبيذ حراما؟ فتقول: لأنه مسكر. 
ولأجل هذا كان الحد الأوسط هو روح القياس وعمدته.
وهذا هو السر في كون القياس دليلا غير مباشر لأنه يحتاج لوسط ينقل الحكم.
بخلاف الدليل المباشر فإذا رأيت الشمس فستعلم الشرق، من غير حاجة لوسط ولا عملية قياس.

مثال: كل إنسان ناطق- وكل ناطق ضاحك- فكل إنسان ضاحك.
فالإنسان يستلزم الناطقية- والناطقية تستلزم الضاحكية- فيكون الإنسان ضاحكا.

وإذا أردنا أن نصوغ أساس عمل القياس بصيغة رياضية نقول:
أ يستلزم ب- وب يستلزم جـ- فـ أ يستلزم جـ.

ولو راجعنا ما سبق ذكره عن التلازم فسنعلم أن اللازم نوعان:
1- لازم أعم من الملزوم.
2- لازم مساو للملزوم.

وإذا علمنا- بمقتضى ما سبق- أن الأصغر ملزوم والأوسط لازم له، وأن الأوسط  ملزوم والأكبر لازم له فسنعلم النسبة المنطقية بين ( الأصغر والأوسط ) و  كذا بين ( الأوسط والأكبر ) وبين ( الأصغر والأكبر ).

فالنسبة بين الأصغر والأوسط هي إما العموم  والخصوص المطلق والأعم هو الأوسط والأخص هو الأصغر، وإما التساوي بينهما؛  وذلك لأن الأوسط لازم للأصغر، فإذا كان اللازم أعم فيكون الملزوم الذي هو  الأصغر أخص، وإذا كان اللازم مساويا فتكون النسبة بين الأصغر والأوسط هي  التساوي.

والنسبة بين الأوسط والأكبر هي إما العموم والخصوص المطلق والأعم هو  الأكبر والأخص هو الأوسط وإما التساوي، وذلك لأن الأكبر لازم للأوسط فإذا  كان هو أعم فسيكون الأوسط أخص وإذا كان الأكبر مساويا للأوسط فالنسبة هي  التساوي بينهما.

والنسبة بين الأصغر والأكبر هي إما العموم  والخصوص المطلق والأعم هو الأكبر والأخص هو الأصغر وإما التساوي؛ وذلك لأنه  إذا ثبت أن الأوسط قد يكون أعم من الأصغر، والأكبر أعم من الأوسط، فيلزم  أن الأكبر أعم من الأصغر، وقد يكون الأصغر مساويا للأوسط، والأوسط مساويا  للأكبر، فيلزم أن الأصغر مساويا للأكبر.

مثال أول: النبيذ مسكر- وكل مسكر حرام- فالنبيذ حرام.
مثال ثان: كل إنسان ناطق- وكل ناطق ضاحك- فكل إنسان ضاحك.

ففي المثال الأول: الأصغر هو النبيذ، والأكبر هو الحرام، والأوسط هو المسكر.
والنسبة بين النبيذ والمسكر هي العموم والخصوص المطلق، والمسكر هو الأعم،  والنبيذ هو الأخص؛ لأن المسكر قد يكون نبيذا، وقد يكون غيره كالخمر.
والنسبة بين المسكر والحرام هي العموم والخصوص المطلق أيضا، ولكن الأعم هو  الحرام والأخص هو المسكر؛ لأن الحرام قد يكون مسكرا، وقد يكون غيره كالدم.
والنسبة بين النبيذ والحرام هي العموم والخصوص المطلق أيضا، والأعم هو  الحرام والأخص هو النبيذ لأن الحرام قد يكون نبيذا، وقد يكون غيره كالخمر  والدم. 

وفي المثال الثاني: الأصغر هو الإنسان، والأكبر هو الضاحك، والأوسط هو الناطق.
والنسبة بين الإنسان والناطق هي المساواة لأن كل إنسان ناطق، وكل ناطق إنسان.
والنسبة بين الناطق والضاحك هي المساواة أيضا لأن كل ناطق ضاحك، وكل ضاحك ناطق.
والنسبة بين الإنسان والضاحك هي المساواة أيضا لأن كل إنسان ضاحك، وكل ضاحك إنسان.
فتلخص أن النسبة بين الحدود الثلاثة هي: ( العموم والخصوص المطلق- أو المساواة ).

( مناقشات )
 
1- في ضوء ما تقدم ما هو مبدأ عمل القياس؟
2- ما هي النسبة بين الحدود الثلاثة؟
3- على أي أساس تم تحديد تلك النسب؟

( تمارين )

عيّن النسبة بين الأصغر  والأوسط، وبين الأوسط والأكبر، وبين الأصغر والأكبر مع الشرح فيما يأتي:
1-القياس دليل- وكل دليل يعتمد على التلازم- فالقياس يعتمد على التلازم. 
2- كل مكلف تجب عليه الصلاة- وكل مَن تجب عليه الصلاة يجب عليه الوضوء- فكل مكلف يجب عليه الوضوء. 
3- لمس المرأة ينقض الوضوء- وكل ما ينقض الوضوء يبطل الصلاة- لمس المرأة يبطل الصلاة.

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الفقرة الخامسة والثلاثون )
 
( أشكال القياس )
 
قد علمتَ أن القياس أساسه هو التلازم بين مقدمتيه والنتيجة، وهذا شأن كل  قياس لا يشذ منه شيء       ثم إن القياس نوعان: أوله القياس الاقتراني.

والقياس الاقتراني هو: الذي لا تكون النتيجة أو نقيضها مذكورة فيه.
 مثال: النبيذ مسكر- وكل مسكر حرام- فالنبيذ حرام.
فالقياس ( النبيذ مسكر- وكل مسكر حرام) لم تذكر فيه النتيجة وهي ( النبيذ حرام ).
ولم يذكر فيه نقيضها وهو ( النبيذ ليس حراما ) فيكون اقترانيا، وإنما النتيجة تستخرج من المقدمات ولم يسبق لها ذكر صريح فيه.
وجميع الأمثلة التي مرت علينا من قبل هي من القياس الاقتراني.

وللقياس الاقتراني أربعة أشكال:
1- أن يكون الحد الأوسط محمولا في الصغرى وموضوعا في الكبرى.
2- أن يكون الحد الأوسط محمولا في الصغرى والكبرى.
3- أن يكون الحد الأوسط موضوعا في الصغرى والكبرى.
4- أن يكون الحد الأوسط موضوعا في الصغرى ومحمولا في الكبرى.

مثال: كل ذهب معدن- وكل معدن يتمدد بالحرارة- فكل ذهب يتمدد بالحرارة.
فالأوسط هو ( معدن ) وهو محمول في المقدمة الصغرى، وموضوع في المقدمة الكبرى فهذا الشكل الأول.

مثال: كل ذهب معدن- ولا شيء من النبات بمعدن- فلا شيء من الذهب بنبات.
فالأوسط هو ( معدن ) وهو محمول في المقدمة الصغرى وفي المقدمة الكبرى معا فهذا هو الشكل الثاني.

مثال: كل معدن يتمدد بالحرارة- وكل معدن يستخرج من الأرض- فبعض ما يتمدد بالحرارة يستخرج من الأرض.
فالأوسط وهو ( معدن ) موضوع في المقدمة الصغرى والكبرى معا فهذا هو الشكل الثالث.

مثال: كل معدن يتمدد بالحرارة- وكل ذهب معدن- بعض ما يتمدد بالحرارة ذهب.
فالأوسط وهو ( معدن ) موضوع في الصغرى ومحمول في الكبرى أي عكس الشكل الأول فهذا هو    الشكل الرابع.

فإذا أردنا أن نستخرج تعريف الشكل نقول هو: هيئة الحد الأوسط.
أي كيف يوضع في المقدمات فإن كان محمولا في الصغرى وموضوعا في الكبرى فهو  الشكل الأول وإن كان محمولا فيهما فهو الشكل الثاني وإن كان موضوعا فيهما  فهو الشكل الثالث وإن كان موضوعا في الصغرى ومحمولا في الكبرى فهو الشكل  الرابع.

ثم لكل شكل من الأشكال ستة عشر احتمالا؛ لأن المحصورات أربع فكل مقدمة لها أربع حالات              و 4×4= 16، وهي:
الصغرى........ الكبرى.
1- موجبة كلية- موجبة كلية.
2- موجبة كلية- موجبة جزئية.
3- موجبة كلية- سالبة كلية.
4- موجبة كلية- سالبة جزئية.  

5- موجبة جزئية- موجبة كلية.
6- موجبة جزئية- موجبة جزئية.
7- موجبة جزئية- سالبة كلية.
8- موجبة جزئية- سالبة جزئية.

9- سالبة كلية- موجبة كلية.
10- سالبة كلية- موجبة جزئية.
11- سالبة كلية- سالبة كلية.
12- سالبة كلية- سالبة جزئية.

13- سالبة جزئية- موجبة كلية.
14- سالبة جزئية- موجبة جزئية.
15- سالبة جزئية- سالبة كلية.
16- سالبة كلية- سالبة جزئية.

وكل احتمال من هذه الاحتمالات يسمى ضَرْبا.
فالضَرْب هو: هيئة اجتماع المقدمتين.
فالأشكال أربعة ولكل شكل 16 احتمالا سيأتي تفصيلها إن شاء الله.

( مناقشات )
 
1- في ضوء ما تقدم ما هو القياس الاقتراني؟ 
2- ما هي الأشكال الأربعة للقياس الاقتراني؟
3- من أين تنشأ الضروب في القياس الاقتراني؟

( تمارين )
 
بيّن شكل القياس والضرب المستخدم فيما يأتي:
1- كل نفس ذائقة الموت- وكل ما يذوق الموت حادث- فكل نفس حادثة. 
2- كل حرف مبني- وكل حرف لا يقبل علامات الاسم ولا الفعل- فبعض المبني لا يقبل علامات الاسم ولا الفعل.  
3- كل عبادة تفتقر لنية- وكل صلاة عبادة- فبعض ما يفتقر لنية صلاة.    
4- كل بني آدم خطّاءٌ - ولا أحد من الملائكة بخطّاء- لا أحد من بني آدم بملائكة.

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الفقرة السادسة والثلاثون ) ( الشكل الأول ) قد علمتَ أن للقياس الاقتراني أربعة أشكال حاصلة من تغيير موقع الحد الأوسط في المقدمتين، ولكل شكل ستة عشر ضربا حاصلة من ضرب أحوال المقدمة الصغرى الأربعة في أحوال المقدمة الكبرى الأربعة.

والشكل الأول هو الذي يكون الحد الأوسط فيه محمولا في الصغرى وموضوعا في الكبرى.
وهو له 16 ضربا لكنها ليست كلها منتجة ومفيدة بل بعضها ينتج وبعضها عقيم أي غير منتج نتيجة صادقة.

فشروط إنتاجه اثنان:
1- إيجاب الصغرى، أي تكون الصغرى موجبة سواء أكانت كلية أم جزئية.
2- كلية الكبرى، أي تكون الكبرى كلية سواء أكانت موجبة أو سالبة.

فالضروب هي:
1- موجبة كلية- موجبة كلية.  منتج لتوفر الشرطين إيجاب الصغرى وكلية الكبرى.
2- موجبة كلية- موجبة جزئية. غير منتج لعدم كلية الكبرى.
3- موجبة كلية- سالبة كلية. منتج لتوفر الشرطين.
4- موجبة كلية- سالبة جزئية. غير منتج لعدم كلية الكبرى.
5- موجبة جزئية- موجبة كلية. منتج لتوفر الشرطين.
6- موجبة جزئية- موجبة جزئية. غير منتج لعدم كلية الكبرى.
7- موجبة جزئية- سالبة كلية. منتج لتوفر الشرطين.
8- موجبة جزئية- سالبة جزئية. غير منتج لعدم كلية الكبرى.
9- سالبة كلية- موجبة كلية. غير منتج لعدم إيجاب الصغرى.
10- سالبة كلية- موجبة جزئية. غير منتج لعدم إيجاب الصغرى وكلية الكبرى.
11- سالبة كلية- سالبة كلية. غير منتج لعدم إيجاب الصغرى.
12- سالبة كلية- سالبة جزئية. غير منتج لعدم كلية الكبرى.
13- سالبة جزئية- موجبة كلية. غير منتج لعدم إيجاب الصغرى.
14- سالبة جزئية- موجبة جزئية. غير منتج لعدم إيجاب الصغرى وكلية الكبرى.
15- سالبة جزئية- سالبة كلية. غير منتج لعدم إيجاب الصغرى.
16- سالبة كلية- سالبة جزئية. غير منتج لعدم إيجاب الصغرى وكلية الكبرى.

فالضروب المنتجة أربعة هي:
1- موجبة كلية- موجبة كلية= موجبة كلية.
مثال: كل ذهب معدن- وكل معدن يتمدد بالحرارة- فكل معدن يتمدد بالحرارة.
مثال: كل بدعة ضلالة- وكل ضلالة في النار- فكل بدعة في النار.

2- موجبة كلية- سالبة كلية= سالبة كلية.
مثال: كل ذهب معدن- و لاشيء من المعدن بنبات- فلا شيء من الذهب بنبات.
مثال: كل بدعة ضلالة- ولا شيء من الضلالة بحسن- فلا شيء من البدعة بحسن.

 3- موجبة جزئية- موجبة كلية= موجبة جزئية.
بعض المعادن ذهب- وكل ذهب غالي الثمن- بعض المعادن غالية الثمن.
بعض الأسماء فاعل- وكل فاعل مرفوع- بعض الأسماء مرفوعة.

4- موجبة جزئية- سالبة كلية= سالبة جزئية.
بعض المعادن ذهب- ولا شيء من الذهب يصدأ- بعض المعادن لا تصدأ.
بعض الأعراب منافقون- ولا أحد من المنافقين يحب الله ورسوله- بعض الأعراب لا يحبون الله ورسوله.

تنبيهات:
أولا: هذه الأشكال لا حصر لأمثلتها فيمكن للطالب أن يمثل بما شاء.

ثانيا: الشكل الأول بديهي الإنتاج أي أنه لا يحتاج لدليل للتصديق بالنتيجة فكل الناس تعلم أنه إذا كان كل أ ب- وكل ب جـ- فكل أ جـ، بلا حاجة لدليل بخلاف بقية الأشكال الثلاثة الباقية فهي نظرية تحتاج لدليل يثبت صحة النتيجة. 

ثالثا: طريقة استخراج النتيجة تكون بإتباع الخطوات التالية:
أ- حذف الحد الأوسط.
ب- إذا كانت إحدى المقدمات موجبة والأخرى سالبة فالنتيجة سالبة دائما.
جـ- إذا كانت إحدى المقدمات جزئية والأخرى كلية فالنتيجة جزئية دائما.
د- إذا كانت المقدمتان متشابهتان موجبة بموجبة أو سالبة بسالبة فالنتيجة متشابهة أيضا.
مثال: بعض المعادن ذهب- ولا شيء من الذهب يصدأ.
فهنا نحذف الحد الأوسط وهو الذهب، وبما أنه عندنا موجبة بسالبة فتكون النتيجة سالبة، وبما أنه عندنا كلية بجزئية فتكون النتيجة جزئية، فنقول: ( بعض المعادن لا يصدأ )فتكون النتيجة جزئية سالبة.

رابعا: إنما اشترط المناطقة إيجاب الصغرى لأنها إذا كانت سالبة قد تكذب النتيجة رغم صدق المقدمتين فتكون النتيجة عقيمة.
مثال: لا شيء من الإنسان بحجر- وكل حجر جسم- فلا شيء من الإنسان بجسم.
فهذا ضرب عقيم لأن النتيجة كاذبة رغم صدق المقدمتين.
واشترطوا كلية الكبرى لأنها إذا كانت جزئية قد تكذب النتيجة رغم صدق المقدمتين فيكون ذلك الضرب عقيما.
مثال: كل إنسان حيوان- وبعض الحيوان صاهل- فبعض الإنسان صاهل.
فهذه النتيجة كاذبة رغم صدق المقدمتين.


( مناقشات ) 1- في ضوء ما تقدم ما هي شروط إنتاج الشكل الأول؟
2- ما هي ضروب إنتاج الشكل الأول؟
3- كيف تستخرج النتيجة من المقدمات مثل من عندك بمثال؟

( تمارين ) استخرج النتائج مع بيان نوع الضرب فيما يأتي:
1- بعض ضروب الشكل الأول عقيم- وكل عقيم فاقد لشرط الإنتاج؟  
2- بعض المياه نجسة- ولا شيء من النجس يصح الوضوء به؟  
3- كل مسلم يحب الله ورسوله- ولا أحد من الذين يحبون الله ورسوله يخلد في النار؟
4- كل نبي معصوم- وكل معصوم صادق؟

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الفقرة السابعة والثلاثون )

 ( الشكل الثاني )

 قد علمتَ أن الشكل الأول هو ما كان الحد الأوسط فيه محمولا في الصغرى  وموضوعا في الكبرى وشروط إنتاجه إيجاب الصغرى وكلية الكبرى فتكون الضروب  المنتجة أربعة فقط.

وأما الشكل الثاني فهو ما كان الحد الأوسط فيه محمولا في كلٍّ من الصغرى والكبرى.
وهو له 16 ضربا أيضا لكنها ليست كلها منتجة ومفيدة بل بعضها منتج وبعضها عقيم.

وشروط إنتاجه اثنان:
1- اختلاف مقدمتيه بالإيجاب والسلب، أي إذا  كانت الصغرى موجبة فلا بد أن تكون الكبرى سالبة  وإذا كانت الصغرى سالبة  فلا بد أن تكون الكبرى موجبة ولا يصح أن تجتمع موجبتان أو سالبتان.
2- كلية الكبرى، أي تكون الكبرى كلية سواء أكانت موجبة أو سالبة.

فالضروب هي:
1- موجبة كلية- موجبة كلية.  غير منتج لعدم اختلاف المقدمتين بالإيجاب والسلب.
2- موجبة كلية- موجبة جزئية. غير منتج لعدم توفر الشرطين.
3- موجبة كلية- سالبة كلية. منتج لتوفر الشرطين.
4- موجبة كلية- سالبة جزئية. غير منتج لعدم كلية الكبرى.
5- موجبة جزئية- موجبة كلية. غير منتج لعدم اختلاف المقدمتين بالإيجاب والسلب.
6- موجبة جزئية- موجبة جزئية. غير منتج لعدم توفر الشرطين.
7- موجبة جزئية- سالبة كلية. منتج لتوفر الشرطين.
8- موجبة جزئية- سالبة جزئية. غير منتج لعدم كلية الكبرى.
9- سالبة كلية- موجبة كلية. منتج لتوفر الشرطين.
10- سالبة كلية- موجبة جزئية. غير منتج لعدم كلية الكبرى.
11- سالبة كلية- سالبة كلية. غير منتج لعدم اختلاف المقدمتين بالإيجاب والسلب.
12- سالبة كلية- سالبة جزئية. غير منتج لعدم توفر الشرطين.
13- سالبة جزئية- موجبة كلية. منتج لتوفر الشرطين.
14- سالبة جزئية- موجبة جزئية. غير منتج لعدم كلية الكبرى.
15- سالبة جزئية- سالبة كلية. غير منتج لعدم اختلاف المقدمتين بالإيجاب والسلب.
16- سالبة كلية- سالبة جزئية. غير منتج لعدم توفر الشرطين.

فالضروب المنتجة أربعة هي:
1- موجبة كلية- سالبة كلية= سالبة كلية.
مثال: كل ذهب معدن- ولا شيء من النبات بمعدن- فلا شيء من الذهب بنبات. 
مثال: كل مؤمن مخلص- ولا أحد من المنافقين بمخلص- فلا أحد من المؤمنين بمنافق.

2- موجبة جزئية- سالبة كلية= سالبة جزئية.
 مثال: بعض المعدن ذهب- ولا شيء من النحاس بذهب- بعض المعدن ليس بنحاس.
مثال: بعض الناس مخلص- ولا أحد من المنافقين بمخلص- بعض الناس ليسوا بمنافقين.

3- سالبة كلية- موجبة كلية= سالبة كلية.
مثال: لا شيء من الخشب بمعدن- وكل ذهب معدن- لا شيء من الخشب بذهب.
مثال: لا شيء من الحروف بمعرب- وكل فاعل معرب- لا شيء من الحروف بفاعل.

4- سالبة جزئية- موجبة كلية= سالبة جزئية.
مثال: بعض المواد لا توصل الكهرباء- وكل ذهب يوصل الكهرباء- بعض المواد ليست بذهب.
مثال: بعض الأنبياء ليسوا برسل- وكل أولي العزم رسل- بعض الأنبياء ليسوا بأولي العزم.

تنبيهان:
الأول: ظهر مما تقدم أن الشكل الثاني لا ينتج الموجبة قطّ بل تكون نتائجه سالبة دائما.

الثاني: إنما اشترط المناطقة اختلاف المقدمتين بالإيجاب والسلب لأنه إذا  اتفقت المقدمتان بالإيجاب والسلب قد تكذب النتيجة رغم صدق المقدمتين فتكون  النتيجة عقيمة.
مثال: كل إنسان حيوان- وكل فرس حيوان- فكل إنسان فرس. 
فهذا ضرب عقيم لأن النتيجة كاذبة رغم صدق المقدمتين.
واشترطوا كلية الكبرى لأنها إذا كانت جزئية قد تكذب النتيجة رغم صدق المقدمتين فيكون ذلك الضرب عقيما.
مثال: كل إنسان ناطق- وبعض الحيوان ليس بناطق- فبعض الإنسان ليس بحيوان.
فهذه النتيجة كاذبة رغم صدق المقدمتين.

( مناقشات )

  1- في ضوء ما تقدم ما هي شروط إنتاج الشكل الثاني؟
2- ما هي ضروب إنتاج الشكل الثاني؟
3- مثل بمثالين من عندك لضربين منتجين من الشكل الثاني؟

( تمارين )

استخرج النتائج مع بيان نوع الضرب فيما يأتي:
1- كل زكاة عبادة- ولاشيء من المكروه بعبادة؟  
2- بعض الكلمات ليست مبنية- وكل حرف مبني؟   
3- بعض التجارة خاسر- ولا شيء من الأعمال الصالحة بخاسر؟   
4- لا أحد من الفجار تقبل شهادته- وكل عدل تقبل شهادته؟

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الفقرة الثامنة والثلاثون ) ( الشكل الثالث ) قد علمتَ أن الشكل الثاني هو ما كان الحد الأوسط فيه محمولا في الصغرى وفي الكبرى، وشروط إنتاجه اختلاف مقدمتيه بالإيجاب والسلب وكلية الكبرى فتكون الضروب المنتجة أربعة فقط.

وأما الشكل الثالث فهو ما كان الحد الأوسط فيه موضوعا في كلٍّ من الصغرى والكبرى.
وهو له 16 ضربا أيضا لكنها ليست كلها منتجة ومفيدة بل بعضها منتج وبعضها عقيم.

وشروط إنتاجه اثنان:
1- إيجاب الصغرى. 
2- كلية إحدى المقدمتين، أي لا ينتج القياس من جزئيتين بل يجب أن تكون إحدى المقدمتين كلية لا فرق بين أن تكون الصغرى أو الكبرى.

فالضروب هي:
1- موجبة كلية- موجبة كلية.  منتج لتوفر الشرطين.
2- موجبة كلية- موجبة جزئية. منتج لتوفر الشرطين.
3- موجبة كلية- سالبة كلية. منتج لتوفر الشرطين.
4- موجبة كلية- سالبة جزئية. منتج لتوفر الشرطين.
5- موجبة جزئية- موجبة كلية. منتج لتوفر الشرطين.
6- موجبة جزئية- موجبة جزئية. غير منتج لعدم كلية إحدى المقدمتين.
7- موجبة جزئية- سالبة كلية. منتج لتوفر الشرطين.
8- موجبة جزئية- سالبة جزئية. غير منتج لعدم كلية إحدى المقدمتين.
9- سالبة كلية- موجبة كلية. غير منتج لعدم إيجاب الصغرى.
10- سالبة كلية- موجبة جزئية. غير منتج لعدم إيجاب الصغرى.
11- سالبة كلية- سالبة كلية. غير منتج لعدم إيجاب الصغرى.
12- سالبة كلية- سالبة جزئية. غير منتج لعدم إيجاب الصغرى.
13- سالبة جزئية- موجبة كلية. غير منتج لعدم إيجاب الصغرى.
14- سالبة جزئية- موجبة جزئية. غير منتج لعدم توفر الشرطين.
15- سالبة جزئية- سالبة كلية. غير منتج لعدم إيجاب الصغرى.
16- سالبة كلية- سالبة جزئية. غير منتج لعدم إيجاب الصغرى. 

فالضروب المنتجة ستة هي:
1- موجبة كلية- موجبة كلية= موجبة جزئية.
مثال: كل ذهب معدن- وكل ذهب موصل جيد للكهرباء- فبعض المعدن موصل جيد للكهرباء.
مثال: كل صلاة عبادة- وكل صلاة تفتقر للوضوء- فبعض العبادة يفتقر للوضوء.

2- موجبة كلية- موجبة جزئية= موجبة جزئية.
مثال: كل عنب فاكهة- وبعض العنب أبيض- فبعض الفاكهة أبيض.
مثال: كل اسم كلمة- وبعض الاسم مرفوع- فبعض الكلمة مرفوع.

3- موجبة كلية- سالبة كلية= سالبة جزئية.
مثال: كل ذهب معدن- ولا شيء من الذهب بفضة- فبعض المعدن ليس بفضة.
مثال: كل زكاة عبادة- ولا شيء من الزكاة يجب فيه الوضوء- فبعض العبادة لا يجب فيه الوضوء.

4- موجبة كلية- سالبة جزئية= سالبة جزئية.
مثال: كل معدن يتمدد بالحرارة- وبعض المعدن ليس بذهب- فبعض ما يتمدد بالحرارة ليس بذهب.
مثال: كل حرف مبني- وبعض الحروف ليس بعامل- بعض المبني ليس بعامل.

5- موجبة جزئية- موجبة كلية= موجبة جزئية.
مثال: بعض الورد أحمر اللون- وكل ورد جميل- فبعض أحمر اللون جميل.
مثال: بعض الحروف عامل- وكل حرف مبني- فبعض العامل مبني.

6- موجبة جزئية- سالبة كلية= سالبة جزئية.
مثال: بعض الورد أحمر- ولا شيء من الورد بكريه الرائحة- فبعض الأحمر ليس بكريه الرائحة.
مثال: بعض الحروف عامل- ولا شيء من الحروف بمعرب- فبعض العامل ليس بمعرب.

تنبيهان:
الأول: ظهر مما تقدم أن الشكل الثالث لا ينتج إلا جزئيا، حتى لو كان الضرب مركبا من كليتين.

الثاني: إنما اشترط المناطقة إيجاب الصغرى لأنها إذا كانت سالبة قد تكذب النتيجة رغم صدق المقدمتين فيكون الضرب عقيما.
مثال: لا شيء من الإنسان بحجر- وكل إنسان جسم- فبعض الحجر ليس بجسم.
وهذه نتيجة كاذبة رغم صدق المقدمتين فيكون الضرب عقيما.
واشترطوا كلية إحدى المقدمتين لأنهما إذا كانتا جزئيتين قد تكذب النتيجة رغم صدق المقدمتين فيكون ذلك الضرب عقيما.
مثال: بعض الحيوان إنسان- وبعض الحيوان فرس- فبعض الإنسان فرس.
فهذه النتيجة كاذبة رغم صدق المقدمتين.

( مناقشات ) 1- في ضوء ما تقدم ما هي شروط إنتاج الشكل الثالث؟
2- ما هي ضروب إنتاج الشكل الثالث؟
3- مثل بمثالين من عندك لضربين منتجين من الشكل الثالث؟

( تمارين ) استخرج النتائج مع بيان نوع الضرب فيما يأتي:
1- كل مجتهد مأجور- وبعض المجتهدين مخطأ؟  
2- كل فاعل معرب- وكل فاعل مرفوع؟
3- كل فاسق تجب عليه التوبة- و بعض الفاسقين لا يقلعون عن معاصيهم؟
4- بعض الماء طاهر- وكل ماء سائل؟
5- كل وضوء طهارة- ولا شيء من الوضوء بصحيح بدون نية؟
6- بعض الأحاديث متواترة- ولا شيء من المتواتر بضعيف؟

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الفقرة التاسعة والثلاثون ) ( الشكل الرابع ) قد علمتَ أن الشكل الثالث هو ما كان الحد الأوسط فيه موضوعا في الصغرى وفي الكبرى، وشروط إنتاجه إيجاب الصغرى وكلية إحدى المقدمتين فتكون الضروب المنتجة ستة فقط.

وأما الشكل الرابع فهو ما كان الحد الأوسط فيه موضوعا في الصغرى ومحمولا في الكبرى.
وهو له 16 ضربا أيضا لكنها ليست كلها منتجة ومفيدة بل بعضها منتج وبعضها عقيم.

وشرط إنتاجه يتنوع بحسب الحال على التفصيل التالي:
أولا: إذا كانت الصغرى غير موجبة جزئية فيشترط أن لا تجتمع في مقدماته سالبتان أو جزئيتان أو سالبة وجزئية، سواء حصل ذلك الاجتماع في مقدمة واحدة أو في مقدمتين.
ثانيا: إذا كانت الصغرى موجبة جزئية فيشترط أن تكون الكبرى سالبة كلية.

فالضروب هي: 
1- موجبة كلية- موجبة كلية.  منتج لتوفر الشرط.
2- موجبة كلية- موجبة جزئية. منتج لتوفر الشرط.
3- موجبة كلية- سالبة كلية. منتج لتوفر الشرط.
4- موجبة كلية- سالبة جزئية. غير منتج لاجتماع السلب والجزئية في المقدمة الكبرى.
5- موجبة جزئية- موجبة كلية. غير منتج لأن الكبرى ليست سالبة كلية.
6- موجبة جزئية- موجبة جزئية. غير منتج لأن الكبرى ليست سالبة كلية.
7- موجبة جزئية- سالبة كلية. منتج لأن الكبرى سالبة كلية.
8- موجبة جزئية- سالبة جزئية. غير منتج لاجتماع السلب والجزئية ولأن الكبرى ليست سالبة كلية.
9- سالبة كلية- موجبة كلية. منتج لتوفر الشرط.
10- سالبة كلية- موجبة جزئية. غير منتج لاجتماع السلب والجزئية.
11- سالبة كلية- سالبة كلية. غير منتج لاجتماع سالبتين. 
12- سالبة كلية- سالبة جزئية. غير منتج لاجتماع السلب والجزئية.
13- سالبة جزئية- موجبة كلية. غير منتج لاجتماع السلب والجزئية.
14- سالبة جزئية- موجبة جزئية. غير منتج لاجتماع السلب والجزئية.
15- سالبة جزئية- سالبة كلية. غير منتج لاجتماع السلب والجزئية.
16- سالبة كلية- سالبة جزئية. غير منتج لاجتماع السلب والجزئية.

فالخلاصة هي أننا في الشكل الرابع عندنا حالتان:
1- أن تكون المقدمة الصغرى ليست موجبة جزئية فحينئذ يشترط شرط واحد وهو أن لا يجتمع في القياس ( سالبتان- أو جزئيتان- أو سالبة وجزئية ).
2- أن تكون المقدمة الصغرى موجبة جزئية فحينئذ يشترط شرط واحد وهو أن تكون الكبرى سالبة كلية فنحصل من هذه الحالة على ضرب منتج واحد.

فالضروب المنتجة هي:
1- موجبة كلية- موجبة كلية= موجبة جزئية.
مثال: كل معدن يتمدد بالحرارة- وكل ذهب معدن- بعض ما يتمدد بالحرارة ذهب.
مثال: كل عبادة تحتاج لنية- وكل صلاة عبادة- فبعض ما يحتاج لنية صلاة.

2- موجبة كلية- موجبة جزئية= موجبة جزئية.
مثال: كل ورد نبات- وبعض الطيب الرائحة ورد- فبعض النبات طيب الرائحة.
مثال: كل اسم كلمة- وبعض المعربات اسم- بعض الكلمة معرب.
3- موجبة كلية- سالبة كلية= سالبة جزئية.
مثال: كل ذهب معدن- ولا شيء من الرخيص الثمن بذهب- بعض المعدن ليس برخيص الثمن.
مثال: كل مسلم يشهد الشهادتين- ولا أحد من الكفار بمسلم- بعض من يشهد الشهادتين ليس بكافر.

4- موجبة جزئية- سالبة كلية= سالبة جزئية.
مثال: بعض المعادن غالية الثمن- ولاشيء من الخشب بمعدن- بعض غالي الثمن ليس بخشب. 
مثال: بعض الإفريقيين نصارى- ولا شيء من العراقي بأفريقي- بعض النصارى ليسوا بعراقيين.

5- سالبة كلية- موجبة كلية= سالبة كلية.
مثال: لا شيء من المعدن بنبات- وكل ذهب معدن- لا شيء من النبات بذهب.
مثال: لا شيء من الأسماء بحرف- وكل فاعل اسم- لا شيء من الحرف بفاعل.

تنبيه:
إنما اشترط المناطقة عدم اجتماع السلب والجزئية إذا كانت الصغرى ليست بموجبة جزئية لأنه قد تكذب النتيجة رغم صدق المقدمتين فيكون الضرب عقيما.
مثال: لا شيء من الإنسان بناهق- وبعض الحيوان ليس بإنسان- فبعض الناهق ليس بحيوان.
والنتيجة كاذبة رغم صدق المقدمتين.
واشترطوا إذا كانت الصغرى موجبة جزئية أن تكون الكبرى سالبة كلية لأن الموجبة الجزئية مع غير السالبة الكلية قد تكذب النتيجة منهما رغم صدق المقدمتين فيكون الضرب عقيما.
مثال: بعض الحيوان إنسان- وكل حمار حيوان- فبعض الإنسان حمار.
والنتيجة كاذبة رغم صدق المقدمتين.

( مناقشات ) 1- في ضوء ما تقدم ما هي شروط إنتاج الشكل الرابع؟
2- ما هي ضروب إنتاج الشكل الرابع؟
3- مثل بمثالين من عندك لضربين منتجين من الشكل الرابع؟

( تمارين ) استخرج النتائج مع بيان نوع الضرب فيما يأتي:
1- كل بدعة ضلالة- وكل ما يفعله الجهلة من تطبير للرأس فهو بدعة؟
2- كل بيع يفتقر للإيجاب والقبول- وبعض التجارة بيع؟  
3- بعض العرب مسلمون- ولا شيء من الروم بعرب؟
4- كل الحروف مبنية- ولا شيء من الأسماء بحرف؟    
5- لا أحد من الأنبياء بكاذب- وكل معصوم نبي؟

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الفقرة الأربعون )

 ( أدلة إنتاج الأشكال الثلاثة )

قد علمتَ أن الشكل الأول بديهي الإنتاج فلا نحتاج دليلا ليثبت صحة نتائجه،  بخلاف الشكل الثاني والثالث والرابع فهي نظرية تفتقر لدليل يثبت صحة  نتائجها.

فالشكل الثاني تثبت صحة نتائجه بالرد إلى الشكل الأول الذي هو بديهي الإنتاج بواسطة عكس المقدمة الكبرى.
مثال: كل ذهب معدن- (ولا شيء من النبات بمعدن)- فلا شيء من الذهب بنبات.
المطلوب إقامة البرهان على صحة النتيجة من هذا الضرب أعني من الموجبة الكلية+ السالبة الكلية؟

نقول: قد علمتَ أن الأصل إذا كان صادقا فيلزم أن يكون عكسه صحيحا أيضا  فنعكس المقدمة الكبرى فيعود الضرب السابق إلى الشكل الأول وينتج نفس  النتيجة السابقة فيدل على صحة النتيجة، فيقال:
كل ذهب معدن- (ولا شيء من المعدن بنبات)- فلا شيء من الذهب بنبات.
فهذا صار من الشكل الأول لأن المعدن وهو الأوسط محمول في الصغرى وموضوع في  الكبرى، والنتيجة واحدة في الشكلين فدل على صحة نتيجة الضرب السابق من  الشكل الثاني أعني كل ذهب معدن- ولا شيء من النبات بمعدن أي صحة نتيجة  الموجبة الكلية مع السالبة الكلية.

مثال: بعض المعدن ذهب- (ولا شيء من النحاس بذهب)- فبعض المعدن ليس بنحاس. 
 المطلوب إقامة البرهان على صحة النتيجة من هذا الضرب أعني من الموجبة الجزئية+ السالبة الكلية؟
فنعكس المقدمة الكبرى فيرجع إلى الشكل الأول وينتج نفس النتيجة فيدل على صحة نتيجة ذلك الضرب.
بعض المعدن ذهب- ( ولا شيء من الذهب بنحاس)- فبعض المعدن ليس بنحاس.

وإذا أردنا أن نعبر عن ذلك بصيغة رياضية نقول:
كل أ ب- ولا شيء من جـ ب- فلا شيء من أ جـ.
المطلوب إقامة البرهان على صحة النتيجة من هذا الضرب؟
فنقول: نعكس المقدمة الكبرى فيرجع إلى الشكل الأول وينتج نفس النتيجة فيدل على صحة النتيجة.
كل أ ب- ولا شيء من ب جـ- فلا شيء من أ جـ.

ولقائل أن يقول فإذا أمكن الوصول إلى النتيجة من الشكل الأول البديهي  الإنتاج فلم نعدل عنه إلى الشكل الثاني النظري الإنتاج فنحتاج إلى البرهان  وإقامة الدليل على صحة النتيجة وذلك بعكس الكبرى؟
والجواب: نعم يمكن الاستدلال مباشرة بالشكل الأول وهو أخصر وأفضل ولكن  المنطق يعلمك الاستدلال على المطلوب بأكثر من طريق وإن كان في بعضها تطويل.

والشكل الثالث تثبت صحة نتائجه بالرد إلى الشكل الأول أيضا بواسطة عكس المقدمة الصغرى.
مثال: (كل ذهب معدن)- وكل ذهب موصل جيد للكهرباء- فبعض المعدن موصل جيد للكهرباء.
المطلوب إقامة البرهان على صحة النتيجة من هذا الضرب أعني من الموجبة الكلية+ الموجبة الكلية؟

نقول: قد علمتَ أن الأصل إذا كان صادقا فيلزم أن يكون عكسه صحيحا أيضا  فنعكس المقدمة الصغرى فيعود الضرب السابق إلى الشكل الأول وينتج نفس  النتيجة السابقة فيدل على صحة النتيجة، فيقال:
(بعض المعدن ذهب)- وكل ذهب موصل جيد للحرارة- فبعض المعدن موصل جيد للكهرباء.
فهنا عاد إلى الشكل الأول بعكس الصغرى لأن الموجبة الكلية تنعكس موجبة  جزئية فلما حصلنا على نفس النتيجة دل على صحة نتيجة الموجبة الكلية+  الموجبة الكية من الشكل الثالث.

مثال: (كل ذهب معدن)- ولا شيء من الذهب بفضة- فبعض المعدن ليس بفضة.
المطلوب إقامة البرهان على صحة النتيجة من هذا الضرب أعني الموجبة الكلية+ السالبة الكلية؟
فنعكس المقدمة الصغرى فيرجع إلى الشكل الأول وينتج نفس النتيجة فيدل على صحة نتيجة ذلك الضرب.
(بعض المعدن ذهب)- ولا شيء من الذهب بفضة- فبعض المعدن ليس بفضة.

والشكل الرابع تثبت صحة نتائجه بواحدة من طريقتين:
الأولى: بالرد إلى الشكل الأول بواسطة تغيير الترتيب فنجعل الصغرى مكان الكبرى ثم نعكس النتيجة.
الثانية: بواسطة عكس المقدمتين معا.

مثال: (كل معدن يتمدد بالحرارة)- (وكل ذهب معدن)- فبعض ما يتمدد بالحرارة ذهب.
المطلوب إقامة البرهان على صحة النتيجة من هذا الضرب أعني من الموجبة الكلية+ الموجبة الكلية؟

فنقول: من المعلوم أن القياس هو عبارة عن قضيتين أولى وثانية، فلو كانت  صادقتين فلن تفرق النتيجة إن جعلنا الثانية هي الأولى، وجعلنا الأولى هي  الثانية فيقال:
(كل ذهب معدن)- ( وكل معدن يتمدد بالحرارة )- فكل ذهب يتمدد بالحرارة.
ثم نأخذ النتيجة ونعكسها فتصير بعض ما يتمدد بالحرارة ذهب.
فهنا صار الشكل الرابع من الشكل الأول حين بدلنا مكان القضيتين وحصلنا على  نتيجة صادقة ثم نعكسها فتكون النتيجة هي نفسها التي خرجت من الشكل الرابع  فيدل على صحة إنتاج ذلك الضرب.

مثال: (كل ورد نبات )- ( وبعض الطيب الرائحة ورد )- فبعض النبات طيب الرائحة.
المطلوب إقامة البرهان على صحة النتيجة من هذا الضرب أعني الموجبة الكلية+ الموجبة الجزئية؟
فنجعل الصغرى كبرى، والكبرى صغرى فيرجع إلى الشكل الأول ثم نعكس النتيجة فيقال:
( بعض الطيب الرائحة ورد )- ( كل ورد نبات )- فبعض الطيب الرائحة نبات، ثم نعكس فيصير بعض النبات طيب الرائحة، وهو موافق للضرب من الشكل الرابع فيدل على صحة نتيجته.  

مثال: (كل ذهب معدن)- (ولا شيء من الرخيص الثمن بذهب)- فبعض المعدن ليس برخيص الثمن.
المطلوب إقامة البرهان على صحة النتيجة من هذا الضرب أعني الموجبة الكلية+ السالبة الكلية؟
فنقول: إذا عكسنا المقدمتين مع بقائهما في موقعهما الأصلي فسيرجع إلى الشكل  الأول وينتج نفس النتيجة فيدل على صحة نتيجة ذلك الضرب من الشكل الرابع  فيقال:
(بعض المعدن ذهب)- (ولا شيء من الذهب برخيص الثمن)- فبعض المعدن ليس برخيص الثمن.

مثال: ( بعض المعادن غالية الثمن )- (ولاشيء من الخشب بمعدن)- فبعض غالي الثمن ليس بخشب.
المطلوب إقامة البرهان على صحة النتيجة من هذا الضرب أعني الموجبة الجزئية+ السالبة الكلية؟
فإذا عكسنا المقدمتين رجع إلى الشكل الأول فيقال:
( بعض غالي الثمن معدن )- ( ولا شيء من المعدن بخشب )- فبعض غالي الثمن ليس بخشب. 
لأن الموجبة الجزئية تنعكس كنفسها، وكذا السالبة الكلية.

فتلخص أن بعض ضروب الشكل الرابع ترد إلى الشكل الأول بتغيير الترتيب، أو بعكس المقدمتين.
وملخص الأدلة هو أن الأشكال الثلاثة نظرية فتحتاج إلى دليل وهو إرجاعها إلى الشكل الأول ويحصل ذلك الرجوع بأربعة طرق هي:
1- بعكس الكبرى وقد استعملناه في الشكل الثاني.
2- بعكس الصغرى وقد استعملناه في الشكل الثالث.
3- بتغيير ترتيب المقدمتين مع عكس النتيجة وقد استعملناه في الشكل الرابع.
4- بعكس المقدمتين معا الصغرى والكبرى وقد استعملناه في الشكل الرابع أيضا.
وحينما نردها إلى الشكل الأول بإحدى تلك الطرق نحصل على نفس نتيجة الأشكال الثلاثة فيدل على صحة نتائجها.

( مناقشات )
 
1- في ضوء ما تقدم كيف تتثبت صحة نتائج الشكل الثاني؟
2- كيف تثبت صحة نتائج الشكل الثالث؟
3- كيف تثبت صحة نتائج الشكل الرابع؟ 

( تمارين )
 
اثبت صحة نتائج الأقيسة التالية بالتفصيل؟
1- كل صلاة عبادة- ولا شيء من البدع بعبادة- فلا شيء من الصلاة ببدع؟
2- كل فاعل كلمة- وكل فاعل مرفوع- فبعض الكلمة مرفوع؟
3- كل مسلم يشهد الشهادتين- وكل موحد مسلم- فبعض من يشهد الشهادتين موحد؟
4- كل منافق مراء- ولا أحد ممن يذكر الله كثيرا منافق - فبعض المرائين لا يذكرون الله كثيرا؟

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الفقرة الواحدة والأربعون ) ( القياس الاقتراني الشرطي ) قد علمتَ أن القياس الاقتراني هو الذي لم تذكر فيه النتيجة أو نقيضها، وعلمت أن له أربعة أشكال سبق بيانها، وكان التمثيل يقع بالقضية الحملية فحسب، ولكن قد مرّ عليك أن القضية حملية وشرطية، فمثلما أن القياس يتركب من القضايا الحملية فهو يتركب من القضايا الشرطية.

والقضية الشرطية قد تكون متصلة وقد تكون منفصلة، فلنذكر أمثلة الاقتراني الشرطي ولنقتصر على الشكل الأول اختصارا ولأنه هو الأهم:

فالشكل الأول ما كان الحد الأوسط فيه محمولا في الصغرى وموضوعا في الكبرى هذا في المركب من الحملية.
وأما المركب من الشرطية فهو ما كان الحد الأوسط فيه تاليا في الصغرى ومقدما في الكبرى.

والاقتراني الشرطي له خمسة أقسام:
1- أن يتركب من قضيتين متصلتين.
2- أن يتركب من قضيتين منفصلتين.
3- أن يتركب من قضية متصلة وأخرى منفصلة.
4- أن يتركب من قضية متصلة وأخرى حملية.
5- أن يتركب من قضية منفصلة وأخرى حملية.

مثال المركب من المتصلتين: كلما طلعت الشمس، فالنهار  موجود- وكلما كانالنهار موجودا فالأرض مضيئة- فكلما كانت الشمس طالعة فالأرض مضيئة. 
فقولنا ( طلعت الشمس ) هذا المقدم، وقولنا ( النهار موجود ) هو التالي وهو الحد الأوسط لأنه هو المتكرر وبما أنه وقع تاليا في الصغرى، ومقدما في الكبرى فهو الشكل الأول.
فالمقدم في مقام الموضوع في الحملية، والتالي في مقام المحمول في الحملية.

مثال آخر: كلما كان الشيء ذهبا فهو معدن- وكلما كان الشيء معدنا فهو يتمدد بالحرارة- فكلما كان الشيء ذهبا فهو يتمدد بالحرارة.

مثال آخر: كلما حكم الإسلام فالعدل موجود- وكلما كان العدل موجودا فالناس في أمان- فكلما حكم الإسلام فالناس في أمان.

ومثال المركب من المنفصلتين: دائما إما أن يكون الشيء موجودا أو معدوما- ودائما إما أن يكون الموجود حيا أو غير حي- فدائما إما أن يكون الشيء حيا أو غير حي أو معدوما.

ومثال المركب من متصلة ومنفصلة: كلما اتبع الناس السنة فهم مهتدون- ودائما إما أن يكون المهتدي عالما أو متعلما- فكلما اتبع الناس السنة فهم إما عالما أو متعلما.  

ومثال المركب من متصلة وحملية: كلما ترك المسلمون الشريعة أذلهم الله- وكل من أذله الله فلا معز له من بعد الله- كلما ترك المسلمون الشريعة فلا معز لهم من بعد الله.

ومثال المركب من منفصلة وحملية: دائما إما أن يكون الإنسان مؤمنا أو كافرا- وكل كافر فهو شقي- فدائما إما أن يكون الإنسان مؤمنا أو شقي.

والخلاصة هي: أن القياس الاقتراني نوعان:
أولا: اقتراني حملي وهو: ما تركب من قضيتين حمليتين فقط.
ثانيا: اقتراني شرطي وهو: ما تركب من شرطيات لوحدها أو مع الحمليات.
وهو خمسة أنواع:
( ما تركب من متصلتين- ما تركب من منفصلتين- ما تركب من متصلة ومنفصلة- ما تركب من متصلة وحملية- ما تركب من منفصلة وحملية )

( مناقشات ) 1- في ضوء ما تقدم كيف يكون الشكل الأول من الاقتراني الشرطي؟
2- ما هي أنواع القياس الاقتراني الشرطي؟  
3- مثل بمثالين من عندك لقياس متركب من متصلات، و آخر من منفصلات؟ 

( تمارين ) استخرج النتائج من الأقيسة الشرطية الآتية وبيّن نوعها:
1- كلما نضجت جلود الكفار في النار بدلهم الله جلودا غيرها- وكل من بدل الله جلده في النار فسيزداد عذابا؟ 
2- كلما أو قدوا نارا للحرب أطفأها الله- وكلما أطفأ الله نار الحرب توقف شرها؟
3- دائما أما أن يكون الإنسان مؤمنا أو كافرا- ودائما إما أن يكون المؤمن مقتصدا أو سابقا في الخيرات أو ظالما لنفسه؟
4- دائما إما أن يكون العمل مقبولا أو مردودا- وكل عمل مردود فلا ثواب فيه؟
5- كلما كان اللفظ يقبل أل فهو اسم- ودائما إما أن يكون الاسم معربا أو مبنيا؟

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الفقرة الثانية والأربعون ) ( القياس الاستثنائي المتصل ) قد علمتَ أن القياس قد يكون اقترانيا وهو ما لم تذكر فيه النتيجة أو نقيضها، والاقتراني قد يكون حمليا وقد يكون شرطيا وله أربعة أشكال سبق بيانها.  
وقد يكون القياس استثنائيا وهو: ما ذكرت فيه النتيجة أو نقيضها.
وهو يتركب من مقدمتين تكون الأولى شرطية، وتكون الثانية حملية مصدّرة بلكنّ.
مثال: إن كان هذا الشيء ذهبا فهو معدن- لكنه ذهب- فهو معدنٌ.
فقولنا: (إن كان هذا الشيء ذهبا فهو معدن ) قضية شرطية متصلة تسمى بالكبرى لأن ألفاظها أكثر.
وقولنا: ( لكنه ذهب ) قضية حملية مصدرة بلكن تسمى بالصغرى لأن ألفاظها أقل من المقدمة الشرطية.
وقولنا ( فهو معدن ) نتيجة القياس، وهذه النتيجة قد ذكرت في الشرطية الكبرى ( إن كان هذا الشيء ذهبا فهو معدن ).

مثال: إن كان هذا الشيء ذهبا فهو معدن- لكنه ليس بمعدن- فهو ليس بذهب. 
فهنا النتيجة هي (فهو ليس ذهبا ) قد ذكر نقيضها في الشرطية الكبرى(إن كان هذا الشيء ذهبا فهو معدن )
فقولنا ( هو معدن ) نقيض ( هو ليس بمعدن ).
فهذه هي خاصة القياس الاستثنائي، بينما القياس الاقتراني بأشكاله الأربعة لم تذكر فيه النتيجة ولا نقيضها وإنما تنتزع من المقدمتين، مثل كل ذهب معدن- وكل معدن يتمدد بالحرارة- فكل ذهب يتمدد بالحرارة.

وهنا إشكال وهو: إذا كانت النتيجة مذكورة في القياس الاستثنائي فما فائدة القياس فنحن نقيس لكي نخرج النتيجة فإذا كانت موجودة فما فائدته؟
والجواب هو: إن النتيجة في الشرطية غير محكوم بها بسبب أداة الشرط بل هي معلقة فنحن نقول فيه إذا كان الشيء أ فهو ب، ولم نحكم بالفعل بأن الشيء أ وإنما ذكرنا في الكبرى قضية معلقة تحتاج للجزم والبت ولهذا في الصغرى الحملية نرجع ونجزم بأن الشيء أ فينطبق عليه الحكم وهو ب.

وفكرة القياس الاستثنائي مبنية على التلازم بين المقدم والتالي فتنطبق عليه قواعد التلازم التي سبق ذكرها.
بيانه:
إذا قلنا: إن كان هذا الشيء ذهبا فهو معدن، فقولنا ( هذا الشيء ذهبا ) مقدم، وقولنا ( فهو معدن ) تال وهنا التالي لازم للمقدم، أي أن كون الشيء ذهبا ملزوم، وكونه معدنا لازم.
وفي التلازم أربع قواعد:
1- إثبات الملزوم يقتضي ثبوت اللازم.
2- إثبات اللازم لا يقتضي ثبوت الملزوم.
3- نفي الملزوم لا يقتضي انتفاء اللازم.
4- نفي اللازم يقتضي انتفاء الملزوم.
فإذا كان المقدم ملزوما، والتالي لازما فنحصل على:
1- إثبات المقدم يقتضي ثبوت التالي.
2- إثبات التالي لا يقتضي ثبوت المقدم.
3- نفي المقدم لا يقتضي انتفاء التالي.
4- نفي التالي يقتضي انتفاء المقدم.

مثال: إن كان هذا الشيء ذهبا فهو معدن- لكنه ذهب- فهو معدن.
فهنا أثبتنا المقدم فيلزم ثبوت التالي فهذا ضرب منتج.

مثال: إن كان هذا الشيء ذهبا فهو معدن- لكنه معدن- فلا يلزم أن يكون ذهبا لجواز كونه فضة مثلا.
فهنا أثبتنا التالي فلم يلزم ثبوت المقدم، فهذا ضرب عقيم.
مثال: إن كان هذا الشيء ذهبا فهو معدن- لكنه ليس بذهب- فلا يلزم أن يكون ليس بمعدن لجواز كونه فضة مثلا أي يتحقق المعدن مع غير الذهب فحينما ينتفي الذهب لا يلزم أن ينتفي المعدن.
فهنا نفينا المقدم فلم يلزم انتفاء التالي، فهذا ضرب عقيم.

مثال: إن كان هذا الشيء ذهبا فهو معدن- لكنه ليس بمعدن- فهو ليس بذهب.
فهنا نفينا التالي فيلزم انتفاء المقدم، فهذا ضرب منتج.
فتلخص أن له ضربين منتجين، وضربين عقيمين.

مثال آخر: إذا هطل المطر فالأرض تبتل- لكنه قد هطل- فالأرض تبتل.
أو لكن الأرض لم تبتل- فالمطر لم يهطل.

مثال آخر: لو كان فيهما آلهة إلا الله لفسدتا- لكنهما لم يفسدا- فليس فيهما آلهة إلا الله.
المعنى لو كان في السماء والأرض آله غير الله بأن يكون في الكون أكثر من إله لاقتضى هذا فساد النظام في السماء والأرض             واختلالهما بسبب تنازع الآلهة لكن هذا لم يحصل فدل على أنه لا إله إلا الله.
فهنا نفينا التالي فيلزم انتفاء المقدم.

تنبيهات:
الأول: ( لكنّ ) أداة استثناء عند المناطقة سموها كذلك لان الاستثناء في اللغة معناه الرجوع وفي الحملية المصدرة بلكن نرجع إلى الكبرى التي فيها تعليق ونثبت إحدى القضيتين أو ننفيها، وهذا اصطلاح المناطقة أما في النحو فلكن تفيد الاستدراك لا الاستثناء والتي تفيد الاستثناء هي إلا.

الثاني: يشترط في القضية الشرطية المتصلة أن تكون لزومية موجبة، وإلا لم ينتج القياس لأن القياس الاستثنائي مبني على اللزوم بين طرفي القضية الشرطية، والشرطية الاتفاقية لا لزوم فيها كما قد مر.
وأيضا لو كانت سالبة لم تنتج لأن الإنتاج بسبب اللزوم والسالبة تنفي اللزوم كما هو واضح.
( مناقشات ) 1- في ضوء ما تقدم ما هو القياس الاستثنائي ومم يتركب؟
2- ما هو أساس عمل القياس الاستثنائي؟
3- ما هي الضروب المنتجة وغير المنتجة في القياس الاستثنائي؟

( تمارين ) استخرج النتائج من الأقيسة التالية وبين نوع الضرب:
1- ولو كنت فظا غليظ القلب لانفضوا من حولك- لكنهم لم ينفضوا من حولك؟
2- لو أن أهل القرى آمنوا واتقوا لفتحنا عليهم بركات من السماء والأرض- لكنه لم تفتح عليهم بركات من السماء والأرض؟
3- إذا كثر الزنا بين الناس فشت فيهم الأمراض التي لم تكن في أسلافهم- لكن الزنا قد فشا فيهم؟
4- إذا ترك المسلمون الجهاد سلط الله عليهم عدوهم- لكنهم تركوا الجهاد؟

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الفقرة الثالثة والأربعون )
 
( القياس الاستثنائي المنفصل )
 
 قد علمتَ أن القياس نوعان اقتراني، واستثنائي، والاقتراني حملي  وشرطي، والاستثنائي تارة تكون كبراه شرطية متصلة وقد مر تفصيلها، وتارة  تكون كبراه شرطية منفصلة فيسمى القياس حينئذ بالاستثنائي المنفصل.
ثم الشرطية المنفصلة- كما علمتَ من قبل- تارة تكون مانعة جمع وخلو معا،  وتارة تكون مانعة جمع فقط وتارة تكون مانعة خلو فقط ولكل قسم ضروبه  المنتجة.

أولا: مانعة جمع وخلو معا.
فهذه لها أربع حالات:
1- إثبات المقدم يقتضي انتفاء التالي.( منتج ).
2- إثبات التالي يقتضي انتفاء المقدم.( منتج ).
3- نفي المقدم يقتضي ثبوت التالي. ( منتج ).
4- نفي التالي يقتضي ثبوت المقدم. ( منتج ).
مثال: إما أن يكون هذا العدد زوجا أو فردا- لكنه زوج- فهو ليس بفرد.
أو لكنه فرد- فهو ليس بزوج. 
أو لكنه ليس بزوج- فهو فرد.
أو لكنه ليس بفرد- فهو زوج.   

مثال آخر: إما أن يكون هذا الرجل مؤمنا أو كافرا- لكنه مؤمن- فهو ليس بكافر.
أو لكنه كافر- فهو ليس بمؤمن.
أو لكنه ليس بمؤمن- فهو كافر.
أو لكنه ليس بكافر- فهو مؤمن.

ثانيا: مانعة الجمع فقط.
فهذه لها أربع حالات:
1- إثبات المقدم يقتضي انتفاء التالي. ( منتج ).
2- إثبات التالي يقتضي انتفاء المقدم. ( منتج ).
3- نفي المقدم لا يقتضي ثبوت التالي. ( عقيم ).
4- نفي التالي لا يقتضي ثبوت المقدم. ( عقيم ).
مثال: إما أن يكون لون هذا الباب أسود أو أحمر- لكنه أسود- فهو ليس بأحمر.
أو لكنه أحمر- فهو ليس بأسود.
أو لكنه ليس بأسود- فلا يلزم أن يكون أحمر لجواز كونه أصفر مثلا.
أو لكنه ليس بأحمر- فلا يلزم أن يكون أسود لجواز كونه أصفر مثلا.

مثال آخر: إما أن يكون الماء طهورا أو نجسا- لكنه طهور- فهو ليس بنجس.
أو لكنه نجس- فهو ليس بطهور.
أو لكنه ليس بطهور- فلا يلزم أن يكون نجسا لجواز كونه طاهرا غير مطهر.
أو لكنه ليس بنجس- فلا يلزم أن يكون طهورا لجواز كونه طاهرا غير مطهر.

ثالثا: مانعة الخلو فقط.
فهذه لها أربع حالات:
1- إثبات المقدم لا يقتضي انتفاء التالي. ( عقيم ).
2- إثبات التالي لا يقتضي انتفاء المقدم. ( عقيم ).
3- نفي المقدم يقتضي ثبوت التالي. ( منتج ).
4- نفي التالي يقتضي ثبوت المقدم. ( منتج ).
مثال: الجسم إما أن يكون غير أبيض أو غير أسود- لكنه أبيض- فهو غير أسود. ( منتج ).
وذلك لأن المقدم هو ( غير أبيض ) ونقيضه هو أبيض، فلزم من نفي المقدم بإثبات نقيضه ثبوت التالي.
أو لكنه أسود- فهو غير أبيض. (منتج ).
وذلك لأن التالي هو ( غير أسود ) ونقيضه هو أسود، فلزم من نفي التالي بإثبات نقيضه ثبوت المقدم.
أو لكنه غير أبيض- فلا يلزم أن يكون أسود لجواز كونه أصفر مثلا.
أو لكنه غير أسود- فلا يلزم أن يكون أبيض لجواز كونه أصفر مثلا. 

مثال: الماء إما أن يكون غير طهور أو غير نجس- لكنه طهور- فهو غير نجس.
أو لكنه نجس- فهو غير طهور.
أو لكنه غير طهور- فلا يلزم أن يكون نجسا لجواز كونه طاهرا.
أو لكنه غير نجس- فلا يلزم أن يكون طهورا لجواز كونه طاهرا.

فتلخص أن لكل قسم من المنفصلة أربع حالات: ففي مانعة الجمع والخلو معا  الحالات الأربع منتجة وفي مانعة الجمع فقط وفي مانعة الخلو فقط لا ينتج إلا  حالان.

( مناقشات )
 
1- في ضوء ما تقدم ما هو القياس الاستثنائي المنفصل؟
2- ما هي الضروب المنتجة في كل قسم من أقسام المنفصلة؟
3- مثل بمثال من عندك لكل قسم من أقسام القياس الاستثنائي المنفصل؟

( تمارين )
 
صغ قياسا وبين نوع الضرب المنتج وغير المنتج من الأمثلة التالية:
1- إما أن يكون الإنسان حرا أو عبدا؟ 
2- إما أن يكون اللفظ اسما أو فعلا؟
3- إما أن يكون اللفظ غير اسم أو غير فعل؟

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الفقرة الرابعة والأربعون )

 ( قياس المساواة )
 
قد علمتَ أن الدليل هو: ما يلزم من العلم به العلم بشيء آخر، وذكرنا أن أول أقسام الدليل هو القياس وهو نوعان اقتراني واستثنائي.

وأما النوع الثاني من أنواع الدليل فهو قياس المساواة.
وقياس المساواة هو: قول مؤلف من قضايا متحدة في المحمول يكون متعلِّقُ محمولِ الأولى موضوعا للثانية.

مثال: زيدٌ أفضلُ مِن عمروٍ- وعمروٌ أفضلُ من سعيدٍ- فزيدٌ أفضلُ من سعيدٍ.
فقولنا: (زيدٌ أفضلُ مِن عمروٍ ) - ( وعمروٌ أفضلُ من سعيدٍ ) هو قياس مساواة لأنه توفر فيه ما يلي:
1- هو قول مؤلف من قضيتين.
2- محمول القضيتين واحد وهو ( أفضل ).
3- المتعلق بمحمول القضية الأولى وهو ( عمرو ) هو نفسه موضوع للقضية الثانية.
وهو بديهي الإنتاج يعلم كل شخص من نفسه ووجدانه صحة تلك النتيجة.

والملاحظ على هذا النوع من الأدلة أن فيه خاصتين هما:
1- لا حد أوسط فيه وهذا أغرب ما في أمره لأنه بما أن متعلق محمول القضيتين  مختلف فهذا يعني أنه لا حد أوسط فقولنا ( أفضل من عمرو ) و ( أفضل من سعيد )  المتعلق بمحمول الأول هو عمرو، والمتعلق بمحمول الثانية هو سعيد فلا يوجد  حد أوسط، وإنما يوجد بينهما جزء مشترك وهو نفس المحمول مع قطع النظر عن  متعلقه، وكذا متعلق محمول الأولى وهو عمرو هو نفسه موضوع القضية الثانية.

2- إنه يعتمد في صدقه على مقدمة خارجية خفية هي التي تسبب صدق قياس المساواة.
وهي في المثال السابق ( الأفضل من الأفضل من شيء أفضل من ذلك الشيء ) ولولا صحة هذه القاعدة لم يصدق القياس.
فبما أن زيدا أفضل من عمرو، وأن عمرا أفضل من سعيد، فيكون زيد أفضل من سعيد.

مثال: أ مساو لـ ب- وب مساو لـ ج- فـ أ مساو لـ جـ.
يلاحظ أن المحمول وهو مساو واحد في القضيتين، وأن متعلق المحمول الأول وهو ب قد صار موضوعا في القضية الثانية، فهو إذاً قياس مساواة.
وصدق ذلك المثال معتمد على قاعدة خارجية وهي ( مساوي المساوي لشيء مساو لذلك الشيء ). 

مثال: الساعة موجودة في الحقيبة- والحقيبة موجودة في السيارة- فالساعة موجودة في السيارة.
وإنما صدق لصدق القاعدة المضمرة وهي: ( ظرف الظرف لشيء ظرف لذلك الشيء ).

 مثال: الحجر جزء من الغرفة- والغرفة جزء من البيت- فالحجر جزء من البيت.
وإنما صدق لصدق القاعدة المضمرة وهي: ( جزء الجزء من شيء جزء من ذلك الشيء ).

ولأجل أن قياس المساواة معتمد في صدقه على مقدمة خارجة عن القياس لم تذكر فيه لم يصدق المثال الآتي:
مثال: الاثنان نصفُ الأربعةِ- والأربعةُ نصفُ الثمانية- فالاثنان نصفُ الثمانية.
وهي نتيجة كاذبة لأن مقدمتها الخارجية كاذبة وهي: ( نصف النصف من شيء نصف لذلك الشيء ).
بل نصف النصف هو ربع وليس نصفا.

مثال آخر: زيدٌ عدوٌ لبكرٍ- وبكرٌ عدوٌ لسعيدٍ- فزيد عدوٌ لسعيد.
وهي نتيجة كاذبة لأن مقدمتها الخارجية كاذبة وهي: ( عدو العدو عدوٌ )، بل قد يكون عدو العدو صديقا.

تنبيهات:
الأول: هذا القياس يطرد بشكل صادق في أمثلة أفعل التفضيل مثل ( أفضل- أعلم- أكرم- أجمل- أتقى أشجع- أحسن.... ).

الثاني: هذا القياس كما يختلف عن القياس المتعارف عليه ذي الأشكال الأربعة  من جهة الحد الأوسط فهو يختلف عنه في أمر أساسي آخر وهو أن القياس المتعارف  لا بد أن تكون إحدى مقدمتيه إما الصغرى أو الكبرى كلية ولهذا يقولون: لا  ينتج القياس من جزئيتين، وكذلك لا ينتج من قضيتين شخصيتين، بينما في قياس  المساواة قد أنتج القياس من قضيتين شخصيتين مثل زيد أفضل من عمرو، وهذه  موجبة شخصية لأن موضوعها جزئي وهو زيد، وعمرو أفضل من سعيد، وهذه أيضا  مثلها، فزيد أفضل من سعيد، فالنتيجة أيضا شخصية مثل حال المقدمتين.

( مناقشات )
 
1- في ضوء ما تقدم ما هي أوجه الشبه والتمايز بين قياس المساواة والقياس المتعارف عليه؟
2- بيّن كيف يتوقف قياس المساواة على المقدمة الخارجية؟
3- مثل بمثالين من عندك لقياس مساواة؟

( تمارين )
 
استخرج النتائج من الأقيسة التالية:
1- أبو بكر أفضل من عمر- وعمر أفضل من عثمان؟
2- مكة أفضل من المدينة- والمدينة أفضل من بيت المقدس؟
3- الشرك بالله أشد حرمة من القتل- والقتل أشد حرمة من الزنا؟

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الفقرة الخامسة والأربعون )

 ( التمثيل )
 
قد علمت أن القياس المتعارف عليه هو أول الأدلة، وأن ثانيها هو قياس  المساواة وهو قول مؤلف من قضايا متحدة في المحمول يكون متعلق محمول الأولى  موضوعا للثانية.

وأما الدليل الثالث فهو التمثيل وهو: إثبات حكم  في شيء لوجوده في شيء آخر يشترك معه في علة الحكم.
مثال: النبيذ مسكر كالخمر- والخمر حرام- فالنبيذ حرام.
فهنا أعطينا حكم الخمر وهو الحرمة للنبيذ لاشتراكهما في علة الحكم وهي  الإسكار، بمعنى أنه إنما حرّمت الخمر لأنها مسكرة وبما أن الإسكار موجود في  النبيذ أيضا فيكون حراما مثل الخمر.

فالتمثيل هو عملية عقلية يتم فيها تشبيه شيء بشيء آخر لوجود وصف جامع  بينهما، فننقل حكم المشبَّهِ به إلى المشبَّهِ، وحياتنا اليومية ممتلئة  بهذا النوع من الاستدلال، ويسمى التمثيل عند الأصوليين والفقهاء قياسا.
فالخمر مشبَّهٌ به، والنبيذ مشبَّهٌ، والوصف الجامع هو الإسكار، وحكم المشبه به هو الحرمة فننقل هذا الحكم إلى النبيذ.

ولهذا فأجزاء التمثيل وأركانه  أربعة هي:
1- الأصل وهو المشبّه به المعلوم حكمه.
2- الفرع وهو المشبه الذي يراد معرفة حكمه.
3- العلة وهي الوصف الجامع بين الأصل والفرع.
4- الحكم وهو المعنى الثابت في الأصل والذي يراد نقله للفرع.

مثال: أن يعلم الإنسان أن شرب الماء الملوث يسبب مرض التيفوئيد، فيقيس عليه  اللبن الملوث لأن العلة واحدة فيهما وهي التلوث والاحتواء على الفيروسات.
فالأصل هو الماء الملوّث، والفرع هو اللبن الملوّث، والعلة هي التلوّث، والحكم هو الإصابة بالتيفوئيد. 

مثال: أن يرى الإنسان الطيور وهي تحلِّقُ في السماء فيتأمل كيف أنها ترتفع  وتطير بسبب أجنحتها، فيصل إلى نتيجة أنه لو استطاع أن يصنع أجنحة ويتحكم  بها كما تتحكم الطيور لاستطاع أن يطير مثلها.
وبهذا التمثيل فكر عباس بن فرناس وطار في السماء، ومن نفس الفكرة استمد الإنسان فيما بعد فكرة الطائرات.

ومن هذا الباب معرفة أساس عمل شيء من الأشياء فيفكر الإنسان بإيجاد بديل له  يشابهه كي يحصل على نفس النتائج مثل أن يعرف مكونات بعض الأدوية وسبب  تأثيرها فيجد بديلا لها على أساس التشابه في المكونات الرئيسية المؤثرة، أو  يعرف طريقة عمل بعض الأسلحة فيصنع مثيلا لها.

مثال: أن يصاب زيد بالزكام فيذهب للطبيب فينصحه بتناول عصير البرتقال  لاحتوائه على فيتامين سي فيجد زيد الليمون أمامه فيستعمله عوضا عن البرتقال  ويقول الليمون كالبرتقال لاحتوائهما على فيتامين سي فيساعد مثل البرتقال  على الشفاء من الزكام.

مثال: أن يدرس الإنسان التاريخ ويعلم أحوال الأمم الماضية ويعلم سبب دمارها  وانتهاء حضارتها فيصل لنتيجة هي أن أمته وأي أمة أخرى إن سارت على نفس خطأ  من سلفها من الأمم فستكون النتيجة واحدة.

 ومن هذا القبيل ما قصه الله علينا من أحوال الأمم التي كذبت رسلها فأصابها  بسبب التكذيب عذاب الله ثم أمر بعدها بالاعتبار فقال: ( فاعتبروا يا أولي  الأبصار ) والاعتبار مشتق من العبور أي اعبروا وانتقلوا من حال تلك الأمم  إلى حالكم إذا كذبت رسولكم فسيصيبكم مثل ما أصابهم فهذا تمثيل.

( إمكان رد التمثيل إلى القياس المنطقي )

  كما أن روح القياس المنطقي هو الحد الأوسط، فكذلك روح التمثيل هو العلة  التي تجمع بين الأصل والفرع، وعليه فيتأتى جعل العلة حد أوسطا وتحويل  التمثيل إلى قياس منطقي بديهي الإنتاج من الشكل الأول.
مثال: النبيذ مسكر كالخمر- والخمر حرام- فالنبيذ حرام.
النبيذ مسكر- وكل مسكر حرام- فالنبيذ حرام.
فجعلنا العلة حد أوسطا وحذفنا المثال وهو كالخمر أي الأصل.

فالعبرة بما يقع بعد لأن إذْ هو الدليل، ويتأتى عرضه وتصويره بأكثر من حالة.
يقال: لمَ كان النبيذ حراما؟ فتقول: لأنه ( مسكر ) فالإسكار هو الدليل.
ويمكن عرض هذا الدليل أعني الإسكار بأكثر من هيئة فتقول:
1- النبيذ مسكر كالخمر- والخمر حرام- فالنبيذ حرام. ( تمثيل ).
2- النبيذ مسكر- وكل مسكر حرام- فالنبيذ حرام. ( قياس اقتراني ).
3- إذا كان النبيذ مسكرا فهو حرام- لكنه مسكر- فهو حرام. ( قياس استثنائي ).
والعبرة- كما رأيت- في الإسكار، ويتأتى عرضه بأكثر من هيئة وإلباسه أكثر من ثوب.

( التمثيل يفيد الظن أو اليقين )
 
هل أن التمثيل يفيد الظن فقط أو أنه يمكن أن يفيد اليقين؟
ذهب عامة المناطقة إلى أن التمثيل إنما يفيد الظن ولا يفيد اليقين.
واختار بعض المحققين كالإمام ابن تيمية أنه قد يفيد اليقين، وأن العبرة في  المادة والمثال التي توضع في التمثيل فإذا كان يقينيا فالتمثيل يفيد  اليقين، وإذا كان يفيد الظن فالتمثيل يفيد الظن، ولهذا يتأتى رد التمثيل  بسهولة إلى القياس المنطقي.

والتحقيق أن التمثيل كي يفيد اليقين يحتاج إلى ما يلي:
أولا: أن يقطع بشكل يقيني أن العلة في الأصل هي هذا الشيء لا غيره.
ثانيا: أن يقطع بشكل يقيني أن الفرع تتحقق فيه العلة.
ثالثا: أن يقطع بشكل يقيني أنه لا يوجد خصوصية في الأصل ولا مانع في الفرع.

وهذه الأمور تؤخذ من كلام المناطقة أنفسهم فقد عللوا ظنية القياس بتلك  الأسباب وذكروا أنه من الصعب أن تتوفر في التمثيل، وعليه فإذا توفرت كما في  بعض الموارد فهو يفيد اليقين.
فمتى ثبت بالدليل اليقيني أن العلة في تحريم الخمر هو الإسكار، وليس لشيء  آخر، وأن النبيذ مسكر كما هو مشاهد محسوس، وأن كون الخمر مصنوعا من العنب  والنبيذ مصنوعا من غيره لا يمنع من الإلحاق لأن العبرة هي في الإسكار لا في  شيء آخر فحينئذ لا خلاف في إفادة التمثيل اليقين.
وإنما لصعوبة تحقق تلك الأمور في شيء قال المناطقة بإفادة التمثيل الظن.

وبهذا يتضح أهمية التمثيل في الحياة اليومية وفي العلوم واستخراج النظريات  وفي الفقه والأصول ولو كان يفيد الظن لأن الظن قد يكتفى به كما في العمل  بالأحكام الشرعية فليس المقصود أن يصل المسلم في كل مسألة فقهية إلى اليقين  بل يكفي الظن الذي تطمئن به النفس ولأجل ذلك كان الاجتهاد في الشريعة  محمودا رغم أن الاجتهاد لا يؤدي إلا إلى الظن لوجود آراء مختلفة وأدلة  متجاذبة.

تنبيهات:
أولا: اشتراك الأصل والفرع في العلة لا يعني أن الأصل والفرع متشابهان في  كل شيء وإلا لو كانا متشابهين تماما في كل شيء لكانا شيئا واحدا فلا قياس  حينئذ.

ثانيا: الفرع يعرف حكمه بالقياس على الأصل فإذا كان معلوما من قبل فلا فائدة من القياس كما هو ظاهر.

ثالثا: كما أن أساس عمل القياس المنطقي هو اللزوم، فأساس عمل التمثيل هو  اللزوم أيضا لأن هذا شأن كل دليل يلزم من العلم به العلم بشيء آخر.
ففي التمثيل يلزم من ثبوت العلة في الفرع ثبوت حكم الأصل للفرع فالنبيذ  يستلزم السكر، والسكر يستلزم الحرمة فيستلزم النبيذ الحرمة كما أن الخمر  يستلزم السكر والسكر يستلزم الحرمة فيستلزم الخمر الحرمة. 
فأساس عمل القياس المنطقي والتمثيل واحد، وإنما يزيد التمثيل على القياس  بذكر مثال وهو الأصل كما حققه الإمام ابن تيمية يرحمه الله.    

رابعا: أحيانا يكون الأمر الجامع بين الأصل والفرع ليس هو علة الحكم بل  يوجد تشابه بينهما في بعض الصفات مما ينتقل الذهن بسبب ذلك إلى أن حكمهما  واحد وهذا فيه ضعف ولا يفيد إلا الظن لأن اشتراكهما في بعض الأوصاف لا  يقتضي بالضرورة اتحادهما في الحكم ومع هذا فكثيرا ما يستعمل الناس مثل هذا  الأمر.

( مناقشات )
 
1- في ضوء ما تقدم ما هو التمثيل وما هي أركانه؟
2- ما هي أهمية التمثيل وهل يفيد اليقين أو الظن وضح ذلك؟
3- مثل بمثالين من عندك للتمثيل؟

( تمارين )
 
اجعل ما يلي تمثيلا ووضِّح أركانه:
1- يحرم ضرب الوالدين للإيذاء كالتأفف؟
2- الكاكاو ينفع في التنبيه لاحتوائه على الكافيين كالقهوة؟  
3- الجبس ينفع في تثبيت العضو المكسور لمنعه من الحركة كالخشب؟

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الفقرة السادسة والأربعون )

 ( الاستقراء )
 
قد علمتَ أن الأدلة أنواع أولها القياس المنطقي الذي ينقسم إلى الاقتراني  والاستثنائي، وثانيها قياس المساواة وثالثها التمثيل وهو: إثبات حكم لشيء  لوجوده في شيء آخر يشترك معه في علة الحكم.

وأما الدليل الرابع فهو الاستقراء وهو: تتبع الجزئيات للوصول إلى حكم كلي.
 مثال: أن يتتبع الناظر الفاعل في كلام العرب فيجد أن الكلمة كلما وقعت  فاعلا كانت مرفوعة فيصل إلى حكم كلي وقاعدة عامة هي: ( كل فاعل مرفوع ).

مثال: أن يدخل المعلم الصف فيطلب من زيد أن يقرأ أسماء الطلاب ليعرف الحضور  فلما فعل أعلمه بالحكم الكلي النهائي وهو ( كل طلاب الصف حاضرون ).
فالاستقراء في حقيقته يتكون من قضايا كثيرة تتصفح للوصول إلى حكم شامل  فالاستقراء في مثالنا السابق يحكم فيه على زيد بأنه حاضر، وعمرو بأنه حاضر،  وعلي بأنه حاضر... إلى أن يصل إلى حكم نهائي.

مثال: أن يستقري الفقيه الأحكام الشرعية للمياه فيجدها ثلاثة طهور وطاهر ونجس فيقول المياه ثلاثة أقسام.

والاستقراء مهم جدا في العلوم وبسببه حصلت كثير من الاكتشافات فالكيميائي  والفيزيائي والصيدلي وغيرهم يجرون تجارب عديدة ويتتبعون الجزئيات ليستخرجوا  في النهاية قواعد في العلوم كأن يقال إن الماء إذا بلغ 100 درجة فإنه  يتبخر، وأن كل معدن يتمدد بالحرارة.

وللاستقراء قسمان:
أولا: الاستقراء التام وهو: تتبع جميع الجزئيات لا يخرج منها واحد.
كما في استقراء طلاب الصف، وهذا النوع من الاستقراء يفيد اليقين، ولكنه قليل ولا يجري إلا فيما له جزئيات محدودة. 

ثانيا: الاستقراء الناقص وهو: تتبع كثير من الجزيئات لا كلها.
وقد قالوا إنه يفيد الظن لجواز أن تكون الجزئيات التي لم تتصفح تخالف في حكمها للجزئيات المتصفحة.
مثال: أن يتتبع الناظر الحيوانات فيجد أن الإنسان يحرك فكه الأسفل عند  المضغ، والأسد والفرس والغزال والحمار وغيرها كذلك فيصل إلى نتيجة هي أن كل  حيوان يحرك فكه الأسفل عند المضغ.
ولكن تبين أن هذا الحكم غير تام لأن التمساح يحرك فكه الأعلى عند المضغ، فلذا لا يفيد هذا النوع إلا الظن.

مثال: أن يتتبع الطبيب أفراد الإنسان فيتتبع الألوف فيجد أن قلوبهم في  الجهة اليسرى من الجسم، فيحكم بأن كل إنسان يكون قلبه في الجهة اليسرى من  جسمه.
ولكن تبين أن هذا الحكم غير تام لأن بعض أفراد الإنسان تكون قلوبهم في الجهة اليمنى من الجسم.

ثم الاستقراء الناقص نوعان:
1- استقراء معلّل.
2- استقراء غير معلّل.

فالاستقراء المعلّل هو: ما يعتمد في تعميم أحكامه على وجود علة في كل جزئياته.
والاستقراء غير المعلل هو: ما لا يعتمد في تعميم أحكامه على وجود علة في كل جزئياته.  

مثال: أن يجري العالم اختبارا على الأشياء المشتعلة ويمنع عنها الهواء فلا  تشتعل ويكرر الاختبار على أكثر من عينة ثم يصل إلى تعميم الحكم ويخرج  بقاعدة هي: ( الأوكسجين سبب الاشتعال وبانقطاعه لا تشتعل المواد ).
فهنا على أي أساس عمم الحكم فهل اختبرت كل المواد المشتعلة وفي كل الظروف  حتى يصل إلى هذه النتيجة ؟ الجواب: لا ولكن بما أن العالِم اكتشف العلة وهي  الأوكسجين وعلم أن طبيعة الاحتراق والاشتعال واحدة وهي متوقفة على  الأوكسجين فإذاً لن تشتعل المواد بدون أوكسجين.
فهذا النوع لا مانع أن يفيد اليقين إذا وقف على العلة وعلم أنها متحققة في  كل الجزئيات ولا تختص مادة دون مادة بشيء يمنع تحقق العلة فيها.
وهذا النوع هو أساس العلوم وبه تعمم القواعد.
وعند التأمل في هذا النوع من الاستقراء نجد أنه يعتمد اعتمادا كاملا على التمثيل الذي سبق شرحه.
بيانه:
بعدما يستقري الشخص بعض الأشياء ويعلم أن سبب اتحاد حكمها هو وجود علة ما  ويعلم أن الأشياء التي لم يستقريها تتوفر فيها نفس العلة، فيقول: فتلك  الأشياء التي لم تستقري مثل الأشياء التي استقريت لاتحادهما في العلة مما  يجعل حكمهما واحدا فيعمم حينئذ.
وهذا مما يؤكد أهمية التمثيل وخطأ التقليل من شأنه.

مثال: كل حيوان يحرك فكه الأسفل عند المضغ، فهذا الاستقراء ناقص وهو لم  يعتمد على علة يعتمد عليها في تعميم الحكم فلا يفيد إلا الظن، فإن وقفنا  على جزئية تخالف ذلك الحكم فستنتقض القاعدة ويعلم أنها خاطئة وأن الصواب أن  يقال أكثر الحيوانات تحرك فكها الأسفل عند المضغ.
وإن فرض أنها لم تنتقض فيبقى الاحتمال قائما فلا نظفر بغير الظن.

( مناقشات )
 
1- في ضوء ما تقدم ما هو الاستقراء وما هي أقسامه؟
2- هل يمكن أن يفيد الاستقراء اليقين بين هذا؟
3- مثل بمثالين للاستقراء؟

( تمارين )
 
بيّن نوع الاستقراء من حيث كونه تاما أو ناقصا معللا أو غير معلل فيما يأتي:
1- كل شيء يقذف إلى الأعلى يرجع إلى الأرض؟
2- كل إنسان يحتاج لصحته إلى فيتامين  a ؟
3- كل خلفاء الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم حكموا بالعدل؟
4- كل ما في بستان زيد إما النخيل وإما البرتقال؟
5- أقل الحيض يوم وليلة وأكثره خمسة عشر يوما؟

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الفقرة السابعة والأربعون )

 ( مواد الأدلة )
 
قد علمتَ أن الدليل هو المقصود الأهم في بحث التصديقات، وقد قسمناه إلى  أربعة أقسام: القياس المتعارف عليه، وقياس المساواة، والتمثيل، والاستقراء.
وهذا هو التقسيم الأول للدليل وهو تقسيم بحسب الصورة.
وهناك تقسيم آخر وهو تقسيم بحسب المادة.

ونعني بصورة الدليل: طريقة صياغة الدليل وكيفية تأليفه، كأن يكون ذا حد أوسط ويكون من الشكل الأول أو الثاني أو الثالث أو الرابع.
ونعني بمادة الدليل هي: مقدماته التي يبتني منها، أي نفس القضايا هل هي صادقة أو لا.
فنحن نحتاج تارة للبحث في الدليل من جهة الصورة وقد تقدم البحث في ذلك، وتارة من جهة المادة.
كما أن الثوب له شكل وصورة يخاط عليه، وله مادة وهو القماش المعين الذي يخاط منه الثوب.

مثال: زيد ناهق- وكل ناهق صاهل- فزيد صاهل.
فهذا القياس لو نظرنا إليه من جهة صورته لوجدناه من الشكل الأول لأن الأوسط  وهو ناهق محمول في الصغرى وموضوع في الكبرى، وصغراه موجبة، وكبراه كلية  فقد توفرت فيه شروط الإنتاج.
وأما من جهة مادته فهو قد تألف من مقدمات كاذبة فالخلل هنا ليس من جهة صورة  الدليل، ولكن من جهة مادته، ولكي يستقيم الدليل لا بد أن يستقيم من جهة  الصورة، ومن جهة المادة.

ونحن في البحث الأول لم نكن نهتم بالمادة لأن غرضنا متعلق بالهيئة ولذا  قالوا في تعريف القياس: قول مركب من مقدمات متى سلمت لزم عنها قول آخر، أي  لو فرض صدقها فسينتج القياس نتيجة صادقة.
أما كون القضية صادقة في نفسها أو غير صادقة فهذا مرتبط بمادة القياس.

ومواد الأدلة ومقدماتها قد تكون يقينية، وقد تكون غير ذلك.
واليقينيات قد تكون نظرية، وقد تكون ضرورية.
فالنظري- كما سبق- هو: ما يحتاج لدليل.
مثال: سيدنا محمد رسول الله- وكل رسل الله يجب الإيمان بهم- فسيدنا محمد يجب الإيمان به.

فهذا القياس من الشكل الأول وله مقدمتان ( مادتان ):
الأولى: سيدنا محمد رسول الله وهذه قضية نظرية يقينية لأنه قد قام الدليل  القاطع والبرهان الساطع على صدقها كما هو مقرر في كتب العقائد.
الثانية: كل رسل الله يجب الإيمان بهم، وهذه قضية نظرية يقينية أيضا لأنه قد أقيم عليها الدليل.
فبما أن القضيتين يقينيتين وقد صيغتا من الشكل الأول بديهي الإنتاج فالنتيجة يقينية لا ريب فيها ولا شك.

وأما الضروري فهو: ما لا يحتاج لدليل.
وللضروري أقسام هي:
أولا: الأوليات وهي: التي يحكم فيها العقل بمجرد تصور طرفيها والنسبة.
مثال: النقيضان لا يجتمعان، فمن تصور معنى النقيضين وفهم معنى الاجتماع جزم  بأنهما لا يجتمعان ولا يحتاج لأي شيء آخر سوى تصور أطراف القضية.

مثال: الكل أكبر من جزئه، فمن عرف ما هو المقصود بالكل وعرف المقصود بالجزء فسيجزم أن الكل أكبر من جزئه.

ثانيا: المحسوسات وهي: التي يحكم فيها العقل بمعونة الحس.
مثال: الشمس مشرقة، فهنا لا يكفي أن تتصور معنى الشمس ومعنى مشرقة والنسبة  بينهما كي تجزم بصدق القضية لأنك لا بد أن تشاهد إشراق الشمس بعينك كي تصدق  بذلك.

مثال: أنا جائع، فأنت هنا تصدق بهذه القضية لأنها تحكي عن أمر تحسه بوجدانك وتعيشه واقعا.
فلا فرق في المحسوسات بين توقف الجزم بصحة القضية على الحس الظاهر أو الحس الباطن.

ثالثا: المتواترات وهي: التي يحكم فيها العقل بمعونة السماع من جمع كثير يستحيل في نظر العقل أن يتفقوا على الكذب.
مثال أبو بكر الصديق هو الخليفة الأول، فهذه لا يصدق العقل بها بمجرد تصور  معناها بل يحتاج مع ذلك إلى الحس وهو السماع ولا يكفي أن يسمع من واحد أو  اثنين أو ثلاثة كي يصل إلى اليقين بل لا بد أن يصله الخبر من جمع كثير  يستحيل معه الاتفاق على الكذب.

مثال: أبراج أمريكا نسفت في أحداث 11 أيلول.
فهذه الوقعة من شاهدها فهي عنده من الحسيات، ومَن سمع بها مِن جمع كثير فهي متواترة عنده.   

 رابعا: المجربات وهي: التي يحكم فيها العقل بمعونة التكرار.
مثال: البنج مخدر، فهذه القضية حكم بصدقها العقل اعتمادا على التجربة  والتكرار فلا يكفي أن يشاهد حصول الخدر به مرة أو مرتين بل لا بد من  التكرار إلى أن يقطع بذلك.
مثال: السم قاتل، فهذه يحكم بها العقل بسبب التجربة والتكرار.

( مناقشات )

1- في ضوء ما تقدم ما الفرق بين صورة القياس ومادته؟
2- ما الفرق بين الضروريات الأربع التي مرت عليك؟
3- مثل بمثال من عندك لكل قسم من أقسام الضروريات؟

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الفقرة الثامنة والأربعون )

 ( الضروريات )
 
قد علمتَ أن الدليل له صورة ومادة، وأن مادة الدليل قد تكون يقينية وقد  تكون غير يقينية، وأن المادة اليقينية قد تكون أولية يحكم بها العقل بمجرد  تصور أطراف القضية، وقد تكون حسية يحكم بها العقل بواسطة حس ظاهر أو باطن،  وقد تكون متواترة يحكم بها العقل بواسطة السماع من كثرة يستحيل معها  الاتفاق على الكذب، وقد تكون تجريبية يحكم بها العقل بواسطة مشاهدة متكررة  لنفس النتيجة.
 وقد بقي قسمان من أقسام الضروريات وهما:
أولا: الحَدْسِيَّات.
ثانيا: الفِطْرِيَّات.

فالحَدْسِيَّات هي: التي يحكم فيها العقل بمعونة التكرار لشيء يحصل من غير فعل من الإنسان.
فهي كالمجربات تحتاج لمشاهدات متكررة لتدل على أن هذا الشيء متسبب من شيء آخر إلا أنها خارجة عن فعل الإنسان ومقدوره.

مثال: زيد له بستان مطل على نهر وله فيه بئر، وصار يشاهد أنه كلما نزل  مستوى الماء في النهر في وقت ما كلما ارتفع مستوى الماء في البئر، فانتقل  ذهنه مباشرة إلى أن ( ارتفاع ماء البئر سببه انخفاض ماء النهر ).
فهنا حكم العقل بمعونة التكرار لظاهرة ارتفاع ماء البئر عند انخفاض ماء  النهر أن ذلك الارتفاع حصل بسبب الانخفاض، وارتفاع وانخفاض الماء ليسا من  فعل الإنسان ولا يحتاج ليتدخل ويجرب ماذا سيحصل كما في المجربات.
فالحدسيات هي عبارة عن مشاهدات لظاهرة وقعت فيربط الذهن بينها وبين أمر آخر.
مثال: أن يرى الناظر القمر والشمس ويرى أنه تارة يصير هلالا وتارة يصير  قرصا كاملا فتارة يصغر وتارة يكبر من بداية الشهر إلى نهايته، ويلاحظ أن  ذلك يحصل بسبب قرب القمر من الشمس فكلما اقترب منها توسع وكبر القمر وكلما  ابتعد عنها كلما صغر حتى يصير كالخيط فينتقل ذهنه بسبب هذه المشاهدات إلى  أن نور القمر مستفاد من الشمس وليس من ذاته.
فهنا تكررت المشاهدات لظاهرة خارجة عن فعل الإنسان وهي اختلاف ضوء القمر  عند قربه وبعده من الشمس  فانتقل ذهن زيد بلا حاجة إلى وقت يفكر فيه إلى أن  نور القمر سببه هو الشمس.

مثال: أن يرى الناظر الأشياء العالية كالسفن يرى من بعيد أعاليها فقط وكلما  اقتربت أخذت تظهر أكثر وتكررت هذه المشاهد عنده فانقدح في نفسه مباشرة أن  الأرض كروية الشكل وصار هذا الشعور يقيني تسكن معه النفس وتطمئن به. 

مثال: أن يرى الناظر أن ثمار الأشجار وغيرها تهبط دائما وترجع إلى الأرض مما يدل على وجود الجاذبية وأنها هي سبب السقوط إلى الأسفل. 

مثال: أن يرى الناظر في صباح بعض أيام الشتاء أن زجاج النوافذ قد صار مبتلا  بلا مطر يسقط وتكررت هذه المشاهد عنده فجزم بأن سببها هي الرياح الباردة  الرطبة.
وعليه فقس.

وهكذا نجد أن الحدسيات هي تفسير لبعض الظواهر وأنه قد استخدم العلماء الحدس  لتفسير بعض الأمور الكونية كالأمور الفلكية والحوادث الطبيعية كالزلازل.
فالحدسيات هي ربط بين ظاهرة وشيء آخر على أن تكون تلك الظاهرة قد نتجت من  ذلك الشيء الآخر لوجود علامة مشعرة بذلك الربط، وتحصل الحدسيات من غير  تفكير واستدلال وإلا لكانت نظرية وإنما هو أمر يهجم على النفس بسبب تلك  المشاهدات المتكررة.

سادسا: الفِطْرِيَّات وهي: التي يحكم فيها العقل بمعونة دليل حاضر في الذهن.
بمعنى أنه بعد تصور طرفي القضية والنسبة سيجزم الذهن ويوقن بالقضية لوجود  دليل حاضر لا يحتاج الإنسان كي يستحضره ويفكر فيه بل هو موجود دائما ولهذا  لم تعد هذه من النظريات لأن الدليل لا يطلب ويبحث عنه بالفكر والتأمل بل هو  دائم الحضور فمتى تصور معنى الجملة جزم بها. 

مثال: الأربعة زوج، فإن من تصور الأربعة وتصور الزوجية جزم بأنها زوج ولكن  لوجود دليل مقارن لهذه القضية وهو: الأربعة تنقسم إلى متساويين وكل ما  ينقسم إلى متساويين فهو زوج فالأربعة زوج.
فهذا قياس من الشكل الأول، ولكن الإنسان حينما تمر عليه قضية الأربعة زوج  لا يأخذ وقتا ليفكر ويستحضر ذلك القياس ليجزم حينئذ أن الأربعة زوج بل هذا  الدليل حاضر في نفسه لا يحتاج ليطلبه ولرسوخه في ذهنه يجزم بالقضية من غير  أن يشعر به.

مثال: الاثنان نصف الأربعة، فهذه قضية بديهية واضحة من تصورها جزم بها مباشرة.
ولكن عند التأمل يظهر أنها من الفطريات أي جزم العقل بها لا لذات القضية ولكن لدليل حاضرا دائما.
وهذا الدليل هنا هو: الاثنان عدد انقسمت الأربعة إليه وإلى قسم آخر يساويه-  وكل ما ينقسم عدد إليه وإلى قسم آخر يساويه فهو نصف ذلك العدد- فالاثنان  نصف ذلك العدد وهو الأربعة.
بمعنى لأن الاثنين هي أحد قسمي الأربعة المتساويين فهي نصف الأربعة.
فقولنا لأن الاثنين كذا هذا وسط ودليل ولكنه حاضر دائما ولا يطلبه الإنسان بالتفكير والتأمل لكي يجزم بأن الاثنين نصف الأربعة.
 وكذلك لو قلنا الأربعة نصف الثمانية فلأن الأربعة هي أحد قسمي الثمانية المتساويين فهي نصف الثمانية.

مثال: الثلاثة فرد، فهذه القضية فطرية يجزم بها العقل مباشرة بعد تصورها  ولكن عند التأمل يتضح أنه جزم بها بسبب وسط حاضر في الذهن وهو أن الثلاثة  لا تنقسم إلى متساويين وكل ما لا ينقسم إلى متساويين فهو فرد، فالثلاثة  فرد.

مثال: الثلاثة ثلث التسعة فلأن الثلاثة هي أحد 3 أقسام متساوية للتسعة كانت الثلاثة ثلث التسعة.
وهكذا في كل نسب الأعداد التي تكون قريبة إلى الذهن فإن احتاجت إلى فكر  وتأمل فستكون نظرية وإن كانت يقينية أيضا كالسبعة عشر ربع الثمانية وستين  فهذه نظرية.

مثال: انتفاء الملزوم لا يلزم منه انتفاء اللازم، فهذه القضية من الفطريات  فإن من تصور ما هو المقصود بمصطلح الملزوم واللازم جزم بهذا الحكم لأن  الملزوم قد يكون أخص من اللازم ولا يلزم من انتفاء الأخص انتفاء الأعم.
وعليه فقس. 

( ضابط الضروريات الست )
 
ولو أردنا أن نذكر ضابطا يجمع الضروريات الست نقول:
إما أن يصدق العقل بالقضية بلا معونة الحس أو مع معونة الحس.
والتي يصدق العقل بها بلا معونة الحس إما أن لا يتوقف ذلك التصديق على دليل حاضر في النفس أو يتوقف على دليل حاضر.
فالتي لا يتوقف التصديق بها على دليل حاضر في النفس هي الأوليات، والتي يتوقف عليه هي الفطريات.
والتي يصدق العقل بها بمعونة الحس إما أن لا يتوقف التصديق بها على شيء آخر غير الحس، أو يتوقف على شيء آخر غير  الحس.
فالتي لا يتوقف التصديق بها على شيء آخر غير الحس هي المحسوسات.
والتي يتوقف التصديق بها على شيء آخر إما أن يكون ذلك الشيء هو السماع من كثرة أو تكرار المشاهدة.
فالتي يتوقف التصديق بها على السماع من كثرة هي المتواترات.
والتي يتوقف التصديق بها على تكرار المشاهدة إما أن تحصل بفعل من الإنسان أو تحصل بغير فعل منه. 
فالتي تحصل بفعل من الإنسان هي المجربات، والتي تحصل بغير فعل منه هي الحدسيات.

( الفرق بين الضروريات الست )

ولكي تضبط تلك الضروريات نسلط الضوء أكثر على الفروق التي بينها وهي:
أولا: أن الأوليات هي البديهيات الوحيدة التي لا تحتاج لشيء خارج عن تصور أطراف القضية.
فبمجرد أن تتصور الموضوع والمحمول والنسبة تجزم بالنسبة وتصدق بالقضية بشكل  يقيني جازم، ولا تحتاج إلى واسطة من دليل حاضر أو حس أو سماع أو تكرار. 

ثانيا: الفرق بين المحسوسات والمجربات مع أن  كلا منهما يحتاج للحس هو أن الحس يفيد اليقين بقضية شخصية، بينما التجربة  تعطي المدلول الكلي أي تجعل القضية كلية. 
مثال: إذا قرّبت يدك من النار فستشعر وتحس أنها حارة بحاسة اللمس ، فتقول  هذه النار حارة فهذه من المحسوسات، وإذا جربت ومددت يدك مع هذه النار وتلك  وتكرر الأمر معك فحينئذ تقول كل نار حارة.
مثال: إذا شربتَ ماء من إناء فأحسست بالري فستقول هذا الماء يروي، فهذه  قضية شخصية من المحسوسات وأنت تحس بها بوجدانك أي بحسك الباطن، وإذا تكرر  معك الأمر وكلما عطشت شربت ماء فارتويت فستقول كل ماء يروي فهذه قضية كلية  من المجربات.
 فالحس لوحده= المحسوسات، والحس+ التكرار= المجربات.

ثالثا: الفرق بين المحسوسات والمتواترات مع  أن كلا منهما يستند إلى حس، هو أن المتواترات تستند إلى سماع خاص من كثرة  يحال معها الكذب، بينما هذه الصفة لا تتوفر في المسموعات العامة.
مثال: إذا سمعت صوت انفجار مدوي فستقول: هذا الصوت قوي فهذه محسوسات، وإذا سمعت صاحبك يتحدث إليك فستقول أنا أسمع صوتك فهذه محسوسات.
مثال: إذا أخبرك أشخاص كثر بالحرب العرقية الإيرانية بعد مرور أكثر من عشرين سنة عليها فستصدق وتجزم بها فهي من المتواترات.
ثم هنالك فرق بين سماع الكلام، والجزم بمضمون الكلام.
مثال: إذا حدثك شخص ثقة بأمر ولم يحدثك غيره به، فسماعك لكلامه من  المحسوسات، والتصديق بمضمون الخبر الذي أخبرك به من النظريات لأنه خبر  واحد.
مثال: إذا أخبرك أشخاص كثر بخبر، فسماعك لأصواتهم من المحسوسات، والتصديق  بمضمون الخبر الذي أخبروك به من الضروريات لأنك تجد نفسك مضطرة لأن تصدق  بشكل تام بما قالوا.
فالسماع+ الكثرة= التواتر.

رابعا: الفرق بين البديهيات والفطريات مع أن  كلا منهما يصدق العقل بهما عند تصورهما هو أن نفس التصور كاف للجزم في  الأوليات بلا حاجة للدليل، بينما في الفطريات هناك دليل خفي مع القضية.
ولهذا تسمى الفطريات بقضايا قياساتها معها فلا تطلب ولا يبحث عنها بالفكر بل الدليل ملازم لتلك القضايا يحصل في النفس بلا شعور.

خامسا: الفرق بين المجربات والحدسيات مع أن  كلا منهما يحتاج للنظر هو أن المجربات تحصل بفعل الإنسان أي بتجاربه  المتكررة بينما في الحدسيات هي أمور خارجة عن فعل الإنسان لا يحتاج أكثر من  مشاهدتها دون تدخل منه في حصولها.
 مثال: إعطاء الطبي الدواء الواحد لأكثر من مريض ليختبر النتيجة أو يكرر  الكيميائي في معمله الأفعال على عينات مختلفة أو في ظروف مختلفة ليتحقق من  النتيجة هذا من المجربات.
مثال:الظواهر الكونية والأمور الطبيعية التي تحصل ويشاهدها الإنسان هذه من الحدسيات.

( مناقشات )

1- في ضوء ما تقدم ما هي الحدسيات والفطريات؟ 
2- كيف تفرق بين الضروريات الست؟
3- مثِّل بثلاثة أمثلة من عندك للحدسيات وثلاثة أخرى للفطريات؟

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الفقرة التاسعة والأربعون ) ( القياس البرهاني )  قد علمتَ أن اليقنيات سبع هي النظريات والضروريات الست وقد تقدم الكلام عليها مفصلا.
والدليل إذا تركب من مقدمات يقينية يسمى برهانا.
مثال: هذه النار ملتهبة- وكل ملتهب يحرق الإنسان- فهذه النار تحرق الإنسان.
فهذا برهان والصغرى يقينية من المحسوسات، والكبرى يقينية من المجربات، فتكون النتيجة يقينية قطعا.

ثم البرهان قسمان:
1- لِمِيٌّ.
2- إنِيٌّ.

فالبرهان اللمِيُّ هو: ما يكون الحد الأوسط فيه علةً لثبوت النتيجة في الذهن والخارج.
والبرهان الإنِّيُّ هو: ما يكون الحد الأوسط فيه علةً لثبوت النتيجة فقط. 

مثال: هذه الحديدة ارتفعت حرارتها- وكل حديدة ارتفعت حرارتها فهي متمددة- فهذه الحديدة متمددة.
فالحد الأوسط في هذا البرهان هو ارتفاع الحرارة وهو سبب وعلة إثبات النتيجة كما قد بيناه من قبل حيث قلنا إن الحد الأوسط في كل قياس هو الدليل الذي بواسطته تثبت النتيجة فهو علة لثبوت النتيجة في ذهن القايس وهذه صفة عامة لكل قياس.
ونلاحظ أن الحد الأوسط وهو ارتفاع الحرارة هو علة وسبب التمدد في الخارج أيضا كما هو معروف فإن علة التمدد للمعادن هي ارتفاع حرارتها.
فهذا برهان لمي مأخوذ من كلمة لم الدالة على السببية لأن الحد الأوسط هو علة لإثبات النتيجة في الذهن وهو بنفس الوقت علة حقيقية لثبوت التمدد في الخارج.

مثال: هذه الحديدة متمددة- وكل حديدة متمددة مرتفعةُ الحرارة- فهذه الحديدة مرتفعة الحرارة.
ونلاحظ هنا أن الحد الأوسط وهو التمدد علة لإثبات النتيجة.
ولكنه ليس علة ارتفاع الحرارة بل بالعكس هو معلول وعلته هي ارتفاع الحرارة.
فهذا برهان إنِّي منسوب لكلمة إنّ التي تدل في اللغة على التحقيق والثبوت.

فاتضح أن القياس تارة يكون الحد الأوسط فيه علة لثبوت النتيجة في الخارج، وتارة لا يكون علةً، أي أننا تارة نستدل بوجود العلة على وجود المعلول، وتارة نستدل بوجود المعلول على وجود علته.

مثال: زيدٌ مصاب بالتهاب فيروسي- وكل مصاب بالتهاب فيروسي محموم- فزيد محموم.
فالحد الأوسط هو الإصابة بالالتهاب وهو علة ثبوت الحمى في الخارج فهنا استدللنا بوجود العلة على وجود المعلول فيكون البرهان لميا.

 مثال: زيد محموم- وكل محموم مريض- فزيد مريض.
فالحمى هي معلولة عن المرض فإن الجسد يمرض ويلتهب فتظهر الحمى فهنا استدللنا بالمعلول على العلة فيكون برهانا إنّيا.

مثال: أبو بكر مؤمن- وكل مؤمن يدخل الجنة- فأبو بكر يدخل الجنة.
فالإيمان وهو الحد الأوسط علة وسبب دخول الجنة، وهو علة إثبات النتيجة في هذا القياس فيكون لميا.

مثال: أبو بكر في الجنة- وكل من في الجنة مؤمن- فأبو بكر مؤمن.
فالكون في الجنة وهو الحد الأوسط معلول للإيمان، وإن كان في هذا القياس علة لثبوت النتيجة فيكون إنيا.
مثال: الصلاةُ قد أمر الله بها أمرا جازما- وكل ما أمر الله به أمرا جازما فهو واجب- فالصلاة واجبة.
فأمر الله بالصلاة هو علة كونها واجبة فيكون البرهان لميا.
ونلاحظ أن الصغرى هنا يقينية مستفادة من التواتر، والكبرى نظرية يقينية، فالنتيجة يقينية فمن لم يعتقد وجوب الصلاة كفر والعياذ بالله.

مثال: الصلاة واجبة- وكل واجب قد أُمر به أمرا جازما- فالصلاة قد أمر بها أمرا جازما.
فالوجوب هو معلول للأمر الجازم وليس العكس فيكون البرهان إنيا.

( مناقشات ) 1- في ضوء ما تقدم ما هو البرهان؟
2- كيف تفرق بين البرهان اللمي والبرهان الإني؟
3- مثل بمثالين من عندك للبرهان اللمي وللبرهان الإني؟

( تمارين ) عيّن البرهان اللمي من الإني فيما يلي:
1- هذا دخان- وكل دخان حاصل من نار- فهذا حاصل من نار؟
2- النظر للأجنبيات بشهوة معصية- وكل معصية محرمة- فالنظر للأجنبيات بشهوة محرم؟
3- الرياضة تنشط الدورة الدموية- وكل ما ينشط الدورة الدموية مفيد للإنسان- فالرياضة مفيدة للإنسان؟

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الفقرة الخمسون ) ( المظنونات- المشهورات- المسلّمات- المقبولات) قد علمتَ أن البرهان هو الذي يتألف من مقدمات يقينية سواء أكانت نظرية أم ضرورية، وهنالك مواد أخرى غير اليقينيات.  
فأما المظنونات فهي: القضايا التي يحكم فيها العقل حكما راجحا مع تجويز الطرف الثاني.
وقد تقدم تفسير الظن وذكرنا أن فيه ترجيحا بلا جزم مثل ترجيح قيام زيد على عدمه.

مثال: أن ترى شخصا رثّ الثياب فتقول هذا فقير، فإن كون رث الثياب فقيرا أمرا مظنونا وليس يقينيا لجواز أنه يلبس الرث من الثياب مع غناه.

مثال: أن ترى شخصا يطوف بالليل ويخرج كثيرا فتعتقد أنه لص أو من رجال العصابات فإن مثل هذا الأمر مظنون.

مثال: أن ترى امرأة تمشي مشية مريبة وتلبس ملابس غير محتشمة ويظهر على سلوكها الريبة فتعتقد أنها من الزانيات مع أن مثل هذا غير لازم.
وأكثر أحكام الناس من هذا القبيل مأخوذة من قرائن وأمارات تفيد الظن ولا تدل على اليقين.

وأما المشهورات فهي: القضايا التي اتفقت عليها آراء الناس جميعا، أو اتفق عليها بعضهم.
مثال: العدل حسن، والظلم قبيح.
فهذه اشتهرت بين الناس والكل يذعن بها فتعتبر من المشهورات.

مثال: كشف العورة مذموم.
فهذه قضية مشهورة عند أهل الأديان وأما الإباحيون وبعض الأقوام البدائية فقد لا يقرون بهذه القضية لأنها غير مشتهرة عندهم.

مثال: ذبح الحيوان مذموم فهذه قضية مشتهرة عند كثير من أهل الهند مع أنها لا تقبل عند أكثر الناس وهي أيضا اليوم صارت مشتهرة عند من يعرفون بالنباتيين الذي يشفقون على الحيوانات من أن تذبح لأجل الإنسان.

وأما المسلمات فهي: القضايا التي يسلم بها الخصم.
وهذه تستعمل في المناظرات فيسلم خصمك الذي تناظره وتناقشه بقضية ما فتحتج بها عليه.
مثال: الأمر يفيد الوجوب يسلم بها خصمك الأصولي فتحتج بها عليه.

مثال: أن يسلم خصمك النصراني بأن عيسى قد مات مع أنه إله فتحتج بها عليه وتلزمه بإلزامات معينة بقصد إفحامه.

مثال: أن يسلم خصمك الإمامي أن عليا رضي الله عنه زوج ابنته لعمر رضي الله عنه فيقال له وكيف زوج ابنته لكافر عندكم وعقد الكافر على المسلمة لا يصح!.

وأما المقبولات فهي: القضايا التي تؤخذ ممن يوثق فيه.
 كالقضايا التي تؤخذ من الأنبياء والصحابة والصالحين والعلماء ونحوهم.
مثال: الصلوات الخمس واجبة والربا محرم ونحو ذلك.
مثال: صلة الأرحام تزيد في العمر.

مثال: القضايا التي تؤخذ من الأطباء والنصائح التي ينصح بها المريض فإنه يقبلها ثقة فيه لا أنه قد أقام عليها البرهان وثبتت عنده بالدليل.
تنبيهات:
 أولا: بالنسبة للمظنونات فأمرها بيّن لا يشتبه باليقينيات لأنها إما أن تكون ضرورية أو نظرية قد أقيم عليها البرهان فأورثت بالنفس اليقين، ولكن الظنيات ليس بالضرورة أن تكون مطابقة للواقع فقد تكون كذلك ويكون ما ظنه الإنسان حقا وقد لا تكون.

ثانيا: المشهورات والمسلمات والمقبولات قد تكون في حد نفسها من اليقينيات وقد لا تكون فلا مانع أن تكون القضية الواحدة تدخل في أكثر من قسم باعتبارات مختلفة.
مثال: الكل أكبر من جزئه، فهذه من الأوليات، ومن المشهورات عند كل الناس، ومن المسلمات التي يسلم بها الخصم، وقد تكون من المقبولات.
فهي باعتبار أن تصورها كاف للجزم بها بلا حاجة لدليل تعتبر من الأوليات.
وباعتبار أنها مشتهرة بين الناس تعتبر من المشهورات.
وباعتبار أنها يسلم بها الخصم فهي من المسلمات.
وباعتبار أنها تؤخذ ممن يوثق فيه كأن تؤخذ من المناطقة فهي من المقبولات كأن يأخذها شخص وهو لم يتصور أجزاء القضية بصورة تامة كي يجزم بنفسه ولم تشتهر عنده أو يسلم بها بل أخذها تقليدا للغير.
فالأقسام متداخلة والتفريق يحصل بالاعتبارات.

ثالثا: المقبولات قد تورث اليقين كأن تصدر من نبي معصوم، فإنه لكون النبي قد قام البرهان على صدق كلامه وأنه مؤيد بالوحي فيكون ما قاله حقا لا ريب في ذلك ولا شك، ومن حسب أن كلام الأنبياء لا يفيد اليقين فقد غلط غلطا عظيما، نعم قد لا يحصل اليقين باعتبار الطريق الذي وصل به كلامهم إلينا ويختلف في ثبوت الرواية عنه وقوتها وضعفها، أو يكون كلام النبي محتملا لأكثر من معنى فيحصل الظن. وقد لا تفيد المقبولات أكثر من الظن الراجح كالكلام الذي يؤخذ ممن يعتقد صلاحه أو علمه بعمله كالطبيب والمهندس والكيميائي ونحو ذلك.
( مناقشات ) 1- في ضوء ما تقدم كيف تفرق بين المظنونات والمشهورات والمسلمات  والمقبولات؟
2- هل تعتبر المشهورات والمسلمات والمقبولات يقينية أو ظنية؟        
3- مثل بمثالين من عندك لكل من المظنونات والمشهورات والمسلمات والمقبولات؟

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الفقرة الواحدة والخمسون )

( الخطابة- الجدل )

 قد  علمتَ أن مِن مواد القياس المظنونات وهي: قضايا يحكم بها العقل حكما راجحا  مع تجويز الطرف الثاني، والمشهورات وهي: قضايا اتفقت عليها آراء الناس  جميعا، أو بعضهم، والمسلمات وهي: قضايا يسلم بها الخصم، والمقبولات وهي:  قضايا تؤخذ ممن يوثق برأيه. 

والقياس إذا تألف من المظنونات أو المقبولات فيسمى خطابة.
 وإذا تألف من المشهورات أو المسلمات فيسمى جدلا.
وذلك لأن الخطابة موجهة لعموم وجماهير الناس وأكثرهم لا يطيقون البراهين فيلجأ إلى إقناعهم باستعمال المقبولات أو المظنونات. 
وكلما كان الخطيب مفوها يحسن أساليب التأثير في الناس وإقناعهم كلما عظم تأثيره في الناس وكان داعية ناجحا. 

مثال:  أن يقول الخطيب : أيها الناس إن فلانة ظهر من سلوكها كذا وكذا فهي زانية  لأن كل من تفعل كذلك فهي زانية، فهنا استعمل المظنونات.

مثال:  أن يقول عليكم بصلة الأرحام فإنها تزيد الرزق وتطيل العمر لقول النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم: ( من سره أن يبسط له في رزقه ويُنْسَأ له في أثرِه فليصل  رحمه). رواه البخاري ومسلم، ومعنى ينسأ له في أثره أي يؤخر له في عمره،  وهنا استعمل الخطيب كلام من يقبل المستمعون قوله وهو النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم.
 
وأما القياس الجدلي فلأن الغرض منه إفحام الخصم فيستعمل معه قضايا مشهورة بين الناس والخصم يسلمها، أو غير مشهورة ولكنها مسلمة عنده. 

مثال:  اشتهر بين النحاة قضية وهي من علامات الاسم دخول حرف الجر فيحتج عليهم شخص  بأنه ما دام كذلك فتكون بئس من الأسماء لا من الأفعال لأنه قد ورد عن  العرب نعم السير على بئس العير. 
ولا يخفى أن هذه القضية يصح اعتبارها من المشهورات بين النحاة ومن المسلمات عند الخصم.

والفرق بين الخطابة والجدل في أمرين:
الأول: في مادة القياس فإن مادته في الخطابة المقبولات والمظنونات وفي الجدل المشهورات والمسلمات. 
الثاني: في الغرض منهما فإن الغرض من الخطابة هو إقناع الجمهور من الناس، والغرض من الجدل إفحام الخصم وإن لم يقتنع.

 ( مناقشات )

 1- في ضوء ما تقدم ما هي الخطابة وما هو الجدل؟
2- كيف تفرق بين الخطابة والجدل؟ 
3- مثل بمثالين للخطابة وآخرين للجدل؟

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

الدرس السادس في المرفقات.

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

الدرس السابع في المرفقات.

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

لم يبق إلا ملف واحد نرفعه إن شاء الله وننتهي.

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

( الفقرة الثانية والخمسون )
 المخيَّلات- الوهميات- المشبَّهات 
 قد علمتَ أن القياس الخطابي هو الذي يتألف من المقبولات والمظنونات، وأن القياس الجدلي هو الذي يتألف من المشهورات والمسلمات. وقد بقي علينا من مواد القضايا المخيلات والوهميات والمشبهات.

فأما المخيلات فهي: القضايا التي ليس من شأنها أن توجب تصديقا في النفس بل تؤدي إلى انفعالات نفسية. أي أنه ليس الغرض منها التصديق بقضية ما بل يستعملها الشخص ليؤثر على مشاعر وأحاسيس غيره إما ترغيا في شيء أو تنفيرا منه. ويسمى القياس الذي يتكون من المخيلات شعرا، ولا يشترط القافية والأوزان الشعرية وإن كانت هي أشد تأثيرا.

مثال:  أن يرغب القائد أن يحمل جنده على الاستبسال في المعركة فيقول لهم: ولو أن الحياة تبقى لحيّ          لعدَدْنا أضلَّنا الشجعانا  وإذا لم يكن من الموت بُدّ       فمن العار أن تموت جبانا. فيؤثر هذا الكلام في النفوس ويلهب المشاعر والأحاسيس فيدفعهم نحو الموت كراهة في الجبن، فهذه من المخيلات لأنها لم تساق لأجل إقناع الناس بقضية وحملهم على التصديق بها بل الغرض منها تحريك المشاعر نحو هدف يحدده المتكلم.

مثال: أن تقول امرأة جاهلة لأخرى مات زوجها في سبيل الله: لو أن زوجك ما خرج لكان الآن كحلا لعينيك وسكنا يؤويك وظلا يحميك.فيثير هذا الكلام في النفس حزنا وتألما وكراهة لأمر الله.

وهكذا نجد أن الكلام الشعري يعتمد على المخيلات في إثارة المشاعر فتارة يقودك لخير وتارة يقودك لشر فتارة يحمل على الشجاعة وتارة يحمل على الجبن وتارة يعطي النفس السرور وتارة يملئها حزنا وتارة ينهى الناس عن المنكرات والشهوات وتارة يثير الغرائز والشهوات. ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد.

وأما الوهميات فهي: قضايا كاذبة يتوهمها المرء رغم مخالفتها العقل. والمقصود بالوهم هنا هو الأشياء التي يتوهمها الإنسان ويتأثر بها وهي خاطئة لا حقيقة لها.      

مثال: أن يعتقد بعض الناس أن المكان المظلم مخيف، مع أنه لا فرق بين المكان المضيء والمكان المظلم فتجد النفوس تستوحش الظلام مع أنه لا فرق بين المكانين.

مثال: الميت يخاف منه، فهذه قضية مستقرة في أوهام أكثر الناس مع أنه لا واقع لها فالميت لا حول له ولا قوة ولهذا لو قيل لشخص نم بجنب ميت لارتعد خوفا فمع أن العقل لا يصدق بها إلا أنها تسيطر على الإنسان.

وأما المشبَّهات فهي: القضايا الكاذبة التي تشتبه بالقضايا الصادقة. وهي تستعمل للمغالطة والخداع ولذا كان القياس المؤلف من الوهميات أو المشبهات يسمى سفسطة. وهي كلمة يونانية معناها الحكمة المموهة أي تمويه الحق وإظهار الباطل بصورة الحق.

مثال: أن يشار إلى صورة فرس مرسومة على الجدار فتقول: هذا فرس- وكل فرس صاهل- فهذا صاهل. فهذا القياس يسمى سفسطة ومغالطة، والخلل جاء من مقدمته الصغرى لأنها من المشبهات فقوله هذا فرس غير صحيح وإنما هذا صورة ورسم فرس.

مثال: أن يقال عن الميت: هذا ميت- وكل ميت يخاف منه- فهذا يخاف منه. فهذه سفسطة ومغالطة جاءت من الكبرى لأنها من الوهميات. ثم إن السفسطة إنما يلجأ إليها المخادعون لخداع الناس فهي تذكر لتجتنب.

تنبيهان: أولا: الكلام المحرك للمشاعر ليس دائما يكون ظنيا أو خاطئا بل قد يكون يقينيا لأن هذه الأقسام متداخلة كما قد ذكرنا. ومن إعجاز القرآن الكريم أن يشتمل على المواد اليقينية والمؤثرة في النفوس في وقت واحد كقوله تعالى: قل إن الموت الذي تفرون منه فإنه ملاقيكم ثم تردون إلى عالم الغيب والشهادة فينبكم بما كنتم تعملون.
فهذه الآية رغم كونها تأخذ بلب الإنسان وتدفعه إلى الخوف من الديان فهي حق لا ريب فيها فكل إنسان سيموت لا مفر من ذلك ثم يرد إلى الله.

ثانيا: يسمى البرهان والخاطبة والجدل والشعر والسفسطة بالصناعات الخمس.

( أسئلة ) 
 1- في ضوء ما تقدم ما هي المخيلات والوهميات والمشبهات. 2- ما هو الشعر والسفسطة وكيف تفرق بينهما؟ 3- مثل بمثالين من عندك للشعر والسفسطة؟

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

سنختم قريبا لعله بالمشاركة القادمة إن شاء الله.
نسأل الله التيسير.
فتح الله عليكم.

----------


## صفاء الدين العراقي

الدرس الثامن والأخير.
وبه نختم الكتاب.
ختم الله لنا بالحسنى.
والحمد لله رب العالمين.

----------


## القارض العنزي

جهد مبارك يا حبيب نفع الله بك الإسلام والمسلمين .. الملف السادس والسابع لو أعدت رفعهم رفع الله قدرك ..

----------


## القارض العنزي

أنت يا صفاء قراح علم ساغ للشاربين  :Smile:  , بعد اطلاعي لشروحاتك في هذا الملتقى .. احببتك في الله لهمتك وصبرك ..

----------


## صهيب الجواري

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع الله بك ، لو اعد رفع الدرسين السادس والسابع  فانها لا تعمل .

----------


## القارض العنزي

وللفائدة لقد وجدت شرح الشيخ أبي مصطفى العراقي في ملتقى أهل الحديث , وقد جمع كاملا على ملف pdf وسماه الواضح في المنطق , لتحميل الكتاب على هذا الرابط http://www.mediafire.com/?3kwpwsusae4vh2e

----------


## معتمد

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## هاني العراقي

1- في ضوء ما قرأت أين تكمن أهمية المنطق؟  جواب: في صون العقل من الوقوع في الخطا اثناء التفكير
2- في ضوء ما مر عليك هل ترى أن الصواب في ترك دراسة هذا العلم؟ وهل ترى أن المناقشة المذكورة مقنعة؟
الجواب:لا لان الناس على قدر عقولهم فبعضهم يستطيع التميز بين الصح والخطا والبعض الاخر لا يستطيع فوجود علم يمكن الانسان من تحسين طريقة تفكيره امر هام
3- اذكر بعض التعاريف البديلة للمنطق وناقشها إذا أمكن؟ الجواب: صون الذهن من الوقوع في الخطا اثناء التفكير

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

جزاك الله خيراً، على هذا الجهد الطيب ، شكر الله سعيك.

----------


## ياسر الشرقاوي

شكرا

----------


## احمد اسمر

السلام عليكم

شرح رائع و بسيط فعلا، جزاك الله خير

أحاول أن أحمل الدرس السادس و السابع و لكنهم غير متوفرين. هل من الممكن رفعهم مرة أخرى لو تفضلت. و شكرا

----------


## سيد صادق بندق

بالفعل الدرس السادس والسابع غير متوفرين.

----------

